# Bias cognitivo, dissonanza, autoinganno.



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2020)

Non mi stupisce più di tanto. Non la interpreto come stupidità di massa. Siamo proprio fatti così. E' uno dei motivi per cui DOPO si trasecola delle conseguenze, quando l'evidenza dell'oggettivo si manifesta deflagrando: alcuni riescono, almeno, a riconoscere il proprio errore di giudizio. Altri si illudono (ancora) di un fato ostile, incapaci sistematicamente di un processo deduttivo.









						Virus, ancora troppa gente in giro. Regione Lombardia: 'Mobilità mai così alta da 15 giorni'. Sindaca Piacenza: 'Città affollata, irresponsabili' - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

A Milano ci sono i dati, a Napoli le immagini, a Piacenza le parole del sindaco, in tutta Italia una sensazione avvalorata dalle denunce delle forze dell’ordine: il numero di persone che decide di uscire di casa non rispettando le misure imposte dal governo è in aumento, il tutto in barba alle...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it
				




Non è un caso se siamo diventati il soggetto di numerosi interessanti documentari.


----------



## stany (4 Aprile 2020)

_Anche anche nelle città degli Stati Uniti  è così , anche peggio; non in tutte._
Come anche in Italia, non dappertutto è così.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Aprile 2020)

Certo, non dico che il problema è nostro. Mi aspetterei, mediamente, lo stesso comportamento un po' ovunque. Quel che potrebbe risultare differente, semmai, è l'atteggiamento verso le direttive ricevute.

Il punto è, piuttosto, la tendenza della nostra mente al rifiuto - o alla produzione di una verità alternativa, all'innescarsi di determinate condizioni (che suppongo possano variare da individuo a individuo). Per quanto mi riguarda, ad esempio, mi rifiutavo di credere alla mia compagna quando sosteneva che, contrariamente a quanto suggeritomi dalle mie percezioni, ci sono momenti in cui mi addormento (e russo) senza accorgermene.

Suppongo che nei paesi dell'estremo Nord, dove la permanenza in casa in alcune circostanze fa parte del consueto, se fosse ordinata la serrata generale obbligatoria sarebbe meglio tollerata.


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)

Sicuramente a latitudini nordiche è più facile sopportare la clausura; ma è tutto relativo,anche lì quando si allungano le giornate ed arriva il caldo viene voglia di uscire.
È sicuramente più facile resistere in tre in un appartamento di centocinquanta metri quadri che in quattro in cinquanta .
Ma anche con un giardino a disposizione; meglio ancora con un parco, piscina e campo da tennis.
Anche ai funerali (non cagionati dal CV) è difficile resistere; anche per i sindaci.








						Favara, folla al funerale di Lorena Quaranta: Procura apre inchiesta
					

La Procura della Repubblica di Agrigento ha aperto una inchiesta sui funerali che si sono svolti a Favara di Lorena Quaranta,   la ragazza di 27 anni uccisa a F




					www.lasicilia.it


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2020)

Dove la vedete tutta questa gente in giro?


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dove la vedete tutta questa gente in giro?


Sui giornali.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Ma è perchè le strade sono strette, e allora sembra tanta gente!! (cit)

E' un inganno prospettico


----------



## Vera (5 Aprile 2020)

Sempre se le foto sono di oggi e non di un anno fa.


----------



## Martes (5 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sempre se le foto sono di oggi e non di un anno fa.


In effetti, a proposito dell'argomento iniziale del thread, è proprio sul principio che pone come spunto che si basano le capacità manipolatorie delle fonti di informazione


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce più di tanto. Non la interpreto come stupidità di massa. Siamo proprio fatti così. E' uno dei motivi per cui DOPO si trasecola delle conseguenze, quando l'evidenza dell'oggettivo si manifesta deflagrando: alcuni riescono, almeno, a riconoscere il proprio errore di giudizio. Altri si illudono (ancora) di un fato ostile, incapaci sistematicamente di un processo deduttivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io posso parlare di me, io ti dico che a star senza fare, soffro 

Ed è perfettamente inutile tu mi spieghi che il mio fare nel gruppo è quello di stare a casa a far le pulizie o sistemare armadi

Non mi motivo 

Chiaro che rispetto le regole e lo faccio

Ma non mi motivo 

Sarebbe lo stesso come se giocando a calcio, un allenatore mi spiegasse che il mio utilissimo contributo alla squadra sia andare in tribuna. 

Io mi motivo a andare in campo, sporcarmi, al limite rompermi una gamba

Quindi capisco chi non sta nella pelle, anche se magari il suo non star nella pelle, nulla ha a che fare con il mio non star nella pelle


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2020)

Se non consideri il fattore psicologico il problema è il tuo. Ci sono ragioni storiche millenarie per le quali il popolo in Italia non si fida dei governanti in materia di ordine pubblico.
E hanno la stessa dignità delle istanze al restate a casa. 
Il motivo per cui un decisore ha certe guarentigie e certi privilegi è esattamente il fatto che deve considerare tutto.
Io esco e me ne fotto. Faccio la spesa e mi trombo l'amichetta asintomatica.
Certo non chiedo ai miei parenti di farmi la spesa rischiando di infettare anche loro. I vigili che dovrebbero controllare la mia quarantena non si sono mai visti.
Tanto il virus ha uno spessore molecolare che basta una mascherina chirurgica, manco le ffp2
Se mi fermano mi facessero la multa.
Farò ricorso, una scusa si trova.
So che è politicamente scorretto, ma se muore qualche migliaio di sconosciuti nella bergamasca mi fa lo stesso effetto dei milioni ammazzati a machetate da Boko Haram: finché la cosa non mi tocca direttamente, sono numeri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non consideri il fattore psicologico il problema è il tuo. Ci sono ragioni storiche millenarie per le quali il popolo in Italia non si fida dei governanti in materia di ordine pubblico.
> E hanno la stessa dignità delle istanze al restate a casa.
> Il motivo per cui un decisore ha certe guarentigie e certi privilegi è esattamente il fatto che deve considerare tutto.
> Io esco e me ne fotto. Faccio la spesa e mi trombo l'amichetta asintomatica.
> ...


@giorgiocan ecco la risposta


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dove la vedete tutta questa gente in giro?


nella mia zona idem, però dove Ci sono cortili e giardini condominiali con tanto di panchine e pieno di ragazzi mamme e bambini.
Tanto loro non la prendono


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @giorgiocan ecco la risposta


Immagino che li legga i thread che apre lui


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nella mia zona idem, però dove Ci sono cortili e giardini condominiali con tanto di panchine e pieno di ragazzi mamme e bambini.
> Tanto loro non la prendono


Oppure l'hanno già presa e non lo sanno.


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, non dico che il problema è nostro. Mi aspetterei, mediamente, lo stesso comportamento un po' ovunque. Quel che potrebbe risultare differente, semmai, è l'atteggiamento verso le direttive ricevute.
> 
> Il punto è, piuttosto, la tendenza della nostra mente al rifiuto - o alla produzione di una verità alternativa, all'innescarsi di determinate condizioni (che suppongo possano variare da individuo a individuo). Per quanto mi riguarda, ad esempio, mi rifiutavo di credere alla mia compagna quando sosteneva che, contrariamente a quanto suggeritomi dalle mie percezioni, ci sono momenti in cui mi addormento (e russo) senza accorgermene.
> 
> Suppongo che nei paesi dell'estremo Nord, dove la permanenza in casa in alcune circostanze fa parte del consueto, se fosse ordinata la serrata generale obbligatoria sarebbe meglio tollerata.


per ora sono proprio Olanda e Svezia che si stanno rifiutando di mettere in pratica le misure di distanziamento e si comportano come se nulla fosse.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non consideri il fattore psicologico il problema è il tuo. Ci sono ragioni storiche millenarie per le quali il popolo in Italia non si fida dei governanti in materia di ordine pubblico.
> E hanno la stessa dignità delle istanze al restate a casa.
> Il motivo per cui un decisore ha certe guarentigie e certi privilegi è esattamente il fatto che deve considerare tutto.
> Io esco e me ne fotto. Faccio la spesa e mi trombo l'amichetta asintomatica.
> ...


non è politicamente scorretto,è semplicemente gretto


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non consideri il fattore psicologico il problema è il tuo. Ci sono ragioni storiche millenarie per le quali il popolo in Italia non si fida dei governanti in materia di ordine pubblico.
> E hanno la stessa dignità delle istanze al restate a casa.
> Il motivo per cui un decisore ha certe guarentigie e certi privilegi è esattamente il fatto che deve considerare tutto.
> Io esco e me ne fotto. Faccio la spesa e mi trombo l'amichetta asintomatica.
> ...


le possibilità di essere toccati dalle conseguenze della morte di migliaia di sconosciuti che magari sono venuti a contatto con persone con cui puoi essere venuto a contatto sono alte.

non è confortante sapere che i vigili che dovrebbero controllare che tu non vada a giro a chiavarti l'amichetta asintomatica non si siano mai visti.     chè se scoppia il bordello a Roma, poi manco se li buttiamo nel Tevere la risolviamo la gestione delle salme.

diciamo che non è una questione di politicamente corretto, è più una minchiata dire che migliaia di bergamaschi morti sono numeri perchè non ci toccano direttamente.   sempre al netto che magari qualcuno che legge potrebbe anche non prenderla benissimo sta cosa.

sono un campanello d'allarme bello grosso ed ignorarlo è da fessi.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> In effetti, a proposito dell'argomento iniziale del thread, è proprio sul principio che pone come spunto che si basano le capacità manipolatorie delle fonti di informazione


Ciao Martes!
Però non la vedo questa necessità di manipolazione. Quello che sto dicendo è che ci siamo SEMPRE comportati così.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non consideri il fattore psicologico il problema è il tuo. Ci sono ragioni storiche millenarie per le quali il popolo in Italia non si fida dei governanti in materia di ordine pubblico.
> E hanno la stessa dignità delle istanze al restate a casa.
> Il motivo per cui un decisore ha certe guarentigie e certi privilegi è esattamente il fatto che deve considerare tutto.
> Io esco e me ne fotto. Faccio la spesa e mi trombo l'amichetta asintomatica.
> ...


Ma guarda, il senso di questo thread non è tanto che il tuo comportamento sia eticamente corretto o meno. Certo, karma vorrebbe che ti si rivoltasse contro. Ma aspetta e spera, il karma! 

E poi, non è che io non sia un figlio di puttana per millemila ragioni.

Il neretto è la sintesi di una presa di distanza da quel che succede. La mente umana che dice "No", che si allontana dal problema in qualsivoglia modalità. Potrei aver aperto questo thread a proposito del riscaldamento globale e funzionerebbe lo stesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nella mia zona idem, però dove Ci sono cortili e giardini condominiali con tanto di panchine e pieno di ragazzi mamme e bambini.
> Tanto loro non la prendono


Stamattina, mentre mi davo all'agricoltura, sul lungofiume svolazzavano allegre come farfalle primaverili diverse coppiette. Di cui una di due coetanei che passeggiando gai si fumavano una canna. E in paese non arriviamo a 1000 abitanti.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora sono proprio Olanda e Svezia che si stanno rifiutando di mettere in pratica le misure di distanziamento e si comportano come se nulla fosse.


Non sono aggiornatissimo sulle direttive politiche locali. Mi sembra che, a parte forse la Norvegia, la stiano prendendo larghissima...


----------



## Martes (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ciao Martes!
> Però non la vedo questa necessità di manipolazione. Quello che sto dicendo è che ci siamo SEMPRE comportati così.


Sono d'accordo. 
Notavo appunto che nelle valanghe di informazioni e notizie che ci seppelliscono generalmente ognuno vede quel che vuole vedere e che chi conosce bene il meccanismo lo sfrutta


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono un campanello d'allarme bello grosso ed ignorarlo è da fessi.


E questa è la sostanza. Se c'è un pericolo, natura vorrebbe che se ne prenda atto. Poi, se avete visto migliaia di documentari come il sottoscritto, saprete che ci sono enormi differenze tra le specie foraggio, i predatori, i branchi, i membri di società complesse, ecc. La particolarità tutta umana è conoscere il pericolo razionalmente (eccetto gli ebeti, che ci sono, ma non so valutare quanto siano statisticamente interessanti), ma rifiutare in qualche modo di processarlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io posso parlare di me, io ti dico che a star senza fare, soffro
> 
> Quindi capisco chi non sta nella pelle, anche se magari il suo non star nella pelle, nulla ha a che fare con il mio non star nella pelle


Questo in qualche modo lo capisco. Io sono avvantaggiato in una situazione del genere. Ho molti passatempi domestici e sono asociale.

Quello che posso dirti è che in natura ci sono diverse specie che si comportano allo stesso modo, soprattutto i mammiferi sociali. Loro però operano una valutazione istintiva del rischio. Noi abbiamo i microscopi.


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)

Stufo della quarantena aggredisce i carabinieri con la motosega: arrestato
					

In manette un uomo di 54 anni di Alpette, nel Canavese. I militari sono intervenuti, chiamati da alcuni residenti




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2020)




----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Stufo della quarantena aggredisce i carabinieri con la motosega: arrestato
> 
> 
> In manette un uomo di 54 anni di Alpette, nel Canavese. I militari sono intervenuti, chiamati da alcuni residenti
> ...


Ecco, poi ci sono i casi limite, in cui una situazione del genere porta in superficie psicosi, dipendenze e un bel carnevale di altri disservizi della mente.

Sempre accattivanti da un punto di vista accademico, eh. Ma - ancora - statisticamente poco impattanti.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo in qualche modo lo capisco. Io sono avvantaggiato in una situazione del genere. Ho molti passatempi domestici e sono asociale.
> 
> Quello che posso dirti è che in natura ci sono diverse specie che si comportano allo stesso modo, soprattutto i mammiferi sociali. Loro però operano una valutazione istintiva del rischio. Noi abbiamo i microscopi.


Ma non è nemmeno un discorso di socialità, perchè negli usi e costumi consueti posso definirmi asociale pure io

È una questione di percezione di un fare motivante, anche se fatto in completa solitudine andrebbe benissimo

Se mi dici che ci sono 10 pacchi di mascherine da distribuire a 10 indirizzi di ospizi o comunità, per gli operatori che ci lavorano, io tra 2 minuti sono già in macchina. Anche se non vedo nessuno,. Mi sen0to motivato

Se mi dici di guardare la d'urso alla tv o pulire 30 volte con la varichina il cesso dove ho cacato, io non mi sento motivato, ed è perfettamente inutile che mi dici che a ogni giro di varichina o a ascoltare ogni stronzata della d'urso, ho salvato 10 vite, io non lo sento, non mi motiva, non lo sento dentro.
Anche fosse vero


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sono aggiornatissimo sulle direttive politiche locali. Mi sembra che, a parte forse la Norvegia, la stiano prendendo larghissima...


Danimarca e Norvegia la stanno gestendo all'italiana, ovvero tutto bloccato.  Olanda, Bielorussia e Svezia si muovono più o meno come se il CV non esistesse.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce più di tanto. Non la interpreto come stupidità di massa. Siamo proprio fatti così. E' uno dei motivi per cui DOPO si trasecola delle conseguenze, quando l'evidenza dell'oggettivo si manifesta deflagrando: alcuni riescono, almeno, a riconoscere il proprio errore di giudizio. Altri si illudono (ancora) di un fato ostile, incapaci sistematicamente di un processo deduttivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bias sono funzionali al trovare scorciatoie nel conosciuto.
Sono utili.

Ma diventano zavorra nello sconosciuto. Perchè impediscono di innovare i parametri di lettura.
E quindi ogni situazione nuova viene immediatamente, e inconsapevolmente, riportata a ciò che si conosce.
Con il trasecolamento conseguente quando non è più possibile sfuggire alla realtà.
E in quel momento, cambiare i parametri è semplice ritardo.

A cui si possono trovare risposte di vario genere.

Lavorare sui bias non è un processo autonomo. Nel senso che non è possibile svolgere in autoreferenzialità. E non è possibile neppure svolgerlo se come presupposto non c'è la volontà di smontare il proprio sistema di riferimento.

Lo si vede nelle reazioni al tradimento e nel tradimento stesso.
Il tradito che si vede il mondo smontato e il traditore che prova a rimontarlo come era prima. (o a non smontarlo creandosi la bolla)
Usando entrambi parametri ormai morti.

E' uguale in questa situazione.

Che essendo però talmente fuori portata, è soggetta ad un numero ancora maggiore di autoinganni e restringimento del campo.

E' che siamo proprio fatti così.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danimarca e Norvegia la stanno gestendo all'italiana, ovvero tutto bloccato.  Olanda, Bielorussia e Svezia si muovono più o meno come se il CV non esistesse.


vabbè...la bioellorussia mia pare abbia consigliato saune. La sua valutazione è che sia una psicosi globale.


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Stamattina, mentre mi davo all'agricoltura, sul lungofiume svolazzavano allegre come farfalle primaverili diverse coppiette. Di cui una di due coetanei che passeggiando gai si fumavano una canna. E in paese non arriviamo a 1000 abitanti.


il sapiens è un animale sociale, tende a soffrire l'isolamento.

inoltre le ultime 3 generazioni almeno sono cresciute senza aver mai sofferto davvero.    e soprattutto sono state cresciute nell'idea che quello che dice l'autorità non conta.

fa già così caldo da andare sul lungofiume o lo fanno nell'idea che tanto lì chi vuoi che ci sia e quindi non diamo nell'occhio?


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è nemmeno un discorso di socialità, perchè negli usi e costumi consueti posso definirmi asociale pure io
> 
> È una questione di percezione di un fare motivante, anche se fatto in completa solitudine andrebbe benissimo
> 
> ...



E chi costruisce un fare motivante? 

come si costruisce motivazione?


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> I bias sono funzionali al trovare scorciatoie nel conosciuto.
> Sono utili.
> 
> Ma diventano zavorra nello sconosciuto. Perchè impediscono di innovare i parametri di lettura.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Esatto! 
(la semplificazione ha i suoi perchè)


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E chi costruisce un fare motivante?
> 
> come si costruisce motivazione?


Diverso tempo fa qui dentro io scrissi circa di una serata organizzata all'aperto con la classe dove andava mio figlio.

E scrissi che nella ripartizione dei compiti fra genitori, io mi ofrii di stare alla griglia a cuocere le carni

Mi si disse che era una mansione già coperta, e al limite serviva chi guardava i figlioli in giardino e organizzava loro dei giochi e passatempi

Dissi allora che non ero interessato e non mi sarei prestato.

Credo che la risposta alle tue domande sia rintracciabile intorno a quell'episodio di allora, che sicuramente si connotava in modo molto diverso dalla situazione attuale, ma il cui senso credo sia ben sovrapponibile

In soldoni : quando il tempo stringe, le risorse o si intercettano o non si intercettano


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi dici di guardare la d'urso alla tv o pulire 30 volte con la varichina il cesso dove ho cacato, io non mi sento motivato, ed è perfettamente inutile che mi dici che a ogni giro di varichina o a ascoltare ogni stronzata della d'urso, ho salvato 10 vite, io non lo sento, non mi motiva, non lo sento dentro.
> Anche fosse vero


Ci sono migliaia di documentari parecchio interessanti, che ti aspettano.
Migliora ed amplia le tue conoscenze gastronomiche.
Impara a giocare a scacchi (io sto cercando di migliorare, ma temo i neuroni siano definitivamente ammutinati).
Impara una lingua, ad esempio il russo (secondo me le russe sono geneticamente modificate per essere gnocche).
Frequenta altri forum, leggi.
Scrivi un romanzo.
Studia: non c'è qualcosa che ti piacerebbe sapere e non sai?

Davvero, hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta. Non fare come l'asino di Buridano (se non sai di che si tratta, ti anticipo che non è un insulto e ti esorto ad approfondire).


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> vabbè...la bioellorussia mia pare abbia consigliato saune. La sua valutazione è che sia una psicosi globale.


Quoto. Credo siano forzosamente costretti in una bolla temporale dove è ancora il 1989.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diverso tempo fa qui dentro io scrissi circa di una serata organizzata all'aperto con la classe dove andava mio figlio.
> 
> E scrissi che nella ripartizione dei compiti fra genitori, io mi ofrii di stare alla griglia a cuocere le carni
> 
> ...


Provo a rileggerti.
Sai che non ho capito?

La tua percezione riguarda il fatto che senti di star facendo per qualcuno che non sei tu?
O che avresti bisogno di far qualcosa che ti "collochi" in situazione dando un senso al tuo fare e esserci?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono migliaia di documentari parecchio interessanti, che ti aspettano.
> Migliora ed amplia le tue conoscenze gastronomiche.
> Impara a giocare a scacchi (io sto cercando di migliorare, ma temo i neuroni siano definitivamente ammutinati).
> Impara una lingua, ad esempio il russo (secondo me le russe sono geneticamente modificate per essere gnocche).
> ...


Io sono impegnato  non è quello il problema 

Parlavo di cose UTILI al contesto 

Se imparo a giocare a scacchi non slavo nessuno


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il sapiens è un animale sociale, tende a soffrire l'isolamento.
> 
> inoltre le ultime 3 generazioni almeno sono cresciute senza aver mai sofferto davvero.    e soprattutto sono state cresciute nell'idea che quello che dice l'autorità non conta.


Tutto verissimo, ci mancherebbe. Proviamo a prendere qualche altro esempio. Parlavo di riscaldamento globale, ma mi sa che il succo non cambia. Poi lì siamo ancora ai dibattiti sul fatto che faceva più caldo anche nel Carbonifero e quindi è tutta natura. Vediamo un po'...HIV? Mah, se si trasmettesse a sputacchi forse saremmo allo stesso punto. 

La guerra è diversa perchè è immediata da processare: è macroscopica, non c'è bisogno di affidare il giudizio ad un documento scientifico, quando ti saltano le gambe su una mina o ti stanno sfondando la porta per squartarti.

D'altronde, nemmeno le ondate di peste - pur durate 3-4 secoli -  hanno sortito una rivoluzione comportamentale.



> fa già così caldo da andare sul lungofiume o lo fanno nell'idea che tanto lì chi vuoi che ci sia e quindi non diamo nell'occhio?


No, credo proprio sia la bella giornata. La maggior parte dei passeggianti erano in età da pensione.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. Credo siano forzosamente costretti in una bolla temporale dove è ancora il 1989.


Ho letto un articolo, non saprei ripescarlo. 

Non sono mai stata lì.
E non ho contatti che mi possano riportare informazioni un minimo centrate. Quindi non so valutare esattamente. 

mi ha comunque colpito l'amplificazione di un pensiero sottotraccia (è uno scherzone globale, ma io non ci casco..gne gne!! - scherzo- )

C'è da dire che a quanto ho capito là i cittadini non corrono il rischio di essere manipolati informativamente. 
Non hanno altra informazione se non il presidente che gioca a hockey su ghiaccio. 

Anche qui, comunque, a inizio virus circolava un wa (che mi aveva mandato una conoscente scrivendomi "finalmente ci dicono cosa fare"...avevo risposto con una faccina...ero basita) in cui si consigliava di bere tante bevande calde perchè le alte temperature uccidono il virus.
E io che pensavo, ma porca di quella troia puttana, hai una temperatura corporea che si aggira intorno ai 37° e tu pensi di uccidere un virus col tè caldo? Ma davvero????? 

Ed è lo stesso consiglio che da il presidente bielorusso...saune che le alte temperature uccidono il virus. (e vodka, anche se non al lavoro)


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se imparo a giocare a scacchi non slavo nessuno


Magari tu non slavi nessuno, ma è pieno di slavi che a scacchi farebbero a te il culo bianco, rosso e verde. 

Se è quello il punto, contatta un'associazione di volontariato: non credo rifiuterebbero una mano, soprattutto in un casino del genere.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono impegnato  non è quello il problema
> 
> Parlavo di *cose UTILI *al contesto
> 
> Se imparo a giocare a scacchi non slavo nessuno


Questo però non è motivazione.

Questo aspetto riguarda il proprio senso di auto-efficacia. (e altre cosette, ma sarebbe lunghissimo scriverlo)


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo si vede nelle reazioni al tradimento e nel tradimento stesso.
> Il tradito che si vede il mondo smontato e il traditore che prova a rimontarlo come era prima. (o a non smontarlo creandosi la bolla)


Bellissimo inciso. Mi hai addirittura fatto scattare un qualche click nella testa...


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Bellissimo inciso. Mi hai addirittura fatto scattare un qualche click nella testa...


Grazie   

Lieta di servire.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Magari tu non slavi nessuno, ma è pieno di slavi che a scacchi farebbero a te il culo bianco, rosso e verde.
> 
> Se è quello il punto, contatta un'associazione di volontariato: non credo rifiuterebbero una mano, soprattutto in un casino del genere.


Parlavo del coinvolgimento al quale si è chiamati collettivamente (state a casa pulite per terra lavatevi le mani) e al senso di utilità percepito, per spiegare parte della indolenza che si vede in giro

Ovvio che si può anche risolvere con un "la gente è stronza, noi italiani sempre i soliti et.. Etc.." 

Io non percepisco nulla rispetto a questo tipo di impegno richiesto, hai presente quando non ti senti "coinvolto" nello "sforzo comune" ? 
Poi uno ci mancherebbe altro, segue tutte le norme 

Ma sentirsi coinvolti a me non riesce

Ad esempio io questo lo ho apprezzato









						Gran Bretagna, l'appello del Governo mobilita quasi 500 mila volontari
					

Il ministro della salute, Matt Hancock, solo ieri ha lanciato un’appello per la ricerca di 250 mila volontari per supportare gli infermieri negli ospedali, trasportare medicinale e assistere le persone in isolamento, e la risposta è stata di oltre 450 mila persone in meno di 24 ore e tra di loro...




					www.vita.it


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tutto verissimo, ci mancherebbe. Proviamo a prendere qualche altro esempio. Parlavo di riscaldamento globale, ma mi sa che il succo non cambia. Poi lì siamo ancora ai dibattiti sul fatto che faceva più caldo anche nel Carbonifero e quindi è tutta natura. Vediamo un po'...HIV? Mah, se si trasmettesse a sputacchi forse saremmo allo stesso punto.
> 
> La guerra è diversa perchè è immediata da processare: è macroscopica, non c'è bisogno di affidare il giudizio ad un documento scientifico, quando ti saltano le gambe su una mina o ti stanno sfondando la porta per squartarti.
> 
> ...


i comportamenti cambiano davvero quando se ne percepisce il netto vantaggio.


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le possibilità di essere toccati dalle conseguenze della morte di migliaia di sconosciuti che magari sono venuti a contatto con persone con cui puoi essere venuto a contatto sono alte.
> 
> non è confortante sapere che i vigili che dovrebbero controllare che tu non vada a giro a chiavarti l'amichetta asintomatica non si siano mai visti.     chè se scoppia il bordello a Roma, poi manco se li buttiamo nel Tevere la risolviamo la gestione delle salme.
> 
> ...


non so in periferia ma dalle webcam non si vedono persone  e in alcune piazze ci sono sia militari e vigili, ieri sono stato fermato dai vigili controllavano parecchie macchine , alcune con giustificazioni fasulle credo perchè le facevano accostare e scendere , una ragazza diceva di essere di un altro paese quindi anche lei fermata , a me dopo dato il foglio mi hanno mandato via .
Da dove abito io si vedono pochissime persone  dei momenti anche nessuna  forse un po di macchine la mattina ma credo che si spostano per lavoro siamo ad una 20 km da roma.


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2020)

dipende molto dal posto, in effetti


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Immagino che li legga i thread che apre lui


lo spero, ma intendevo che è la risposta corretta. Quello che la maggioranza pensa e....non dice



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oppure l'hanno già presa e non lo sanno.


semplice credono che i giovani non sono in pericolo



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Stamattina, mentre mi davo all'agricoltura, sul lungofiume svolazzavano allegre come farfalle primaverili diverse coppiette. Di cui una di due coetanei che passeggiando gai si fumavano una canna. E in paese non arriviamo a 1000 abitanti.


molti non si sentono minimamente in pericolo.
Ho sentito gente essere certi di averla fatta a gennaio quando hanno avuto la febbre per una settimana.


----------



## isabel (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlavo del coinvolgimento al quale si è chiamati collettivamente (state a casa pulite per terra lavatevi le mani) e al senso di utilità percepito, per spiegare parte della indolenza che si vede in giro
> 
> Ovvio che si può anche risolvere con un "la gente è stronza, noi italiani sempre i soliti et.. Etc.."
> 
> ...


Collettivamente si è chiamati ad adottare un comportamento responsabile nella consapevolezza che "tutti siamo coinvolti".
L'utilità nel contesto è quella in primis di proteggere se stessi, non c'è un altro da salvare.

Se poi parli della sensazione di impotenza o frustrazione che ne deriva, un po' ti capisco.
Il desiderio di aiutare di "servire", io lo sento forte.
Ho chiesto giorni fa ad un mio amico se, secondo lui, poteva esistere un ruolo attivo per me nella struttura in cui lavora.
Mi ha risposto di no.
Una ulteriore persona, tra l'altro non avvezza a muoversi con la circospezione necessaria, che fa avanti e indietro è solo un possibile vettore di infezione.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Collettivamente si è chiamati ad adottare un comportamento responsabile nella consapevolezza che "tutti siamo coinvolti".
> L'utilità nel contesto è quella in primis di proteggere se stessi, non c'è un altro da salvare.
> 
> Se poi parli della sensazione di impotenza o frustrazione che ne deriva, un po' ti capisco.
> ...


È esattamente quel che intendevo anche io, per spiegare in parte (non so con quale percentuale) l'inquietudine che emerge vedendo quel che accade per le strade

Perché a me accade, io non "sento" di fare nulla facendo solo ciò che mi vien chiesto, e la motivazione in questo fare è pari a zero. 


Poi.. x strada ci sarà anche quello che deve far la corsetta a tutti i costi per tenersi in forma per la cena di ferragosto in costume sulla spiaggia , mica che no.

Così come a casa ci sarà chi prega perchè la quarantena duri fino a Natale, perchè si può sentire un eroe di guerra senza fare un cazzo che esca fuori dal suo buco di culo di appartamento 

Il mondo è vario


----------



## Martes (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlavo del coinvolgimento al quale si è chiamati collettivamente (state a casa pulite per terra lavatevi le mani) e al senso di utilità percepito, per spiegare parte della indolenza che si vede in giro
> 
> Ovvio che si può anche risolvere con un "la gente è stronza, noi italiani sempre i soliti et.. Etc.."
> 
> ...


Io capisco bene.
E nella mia città il centro di servizi al volontariato ha proposto un'iniziativa simile.

Dove lavoro un paio di ragazzi hanno fatto domanda "qui non si può fare un cazzo, tanto vale provare questo pur di uscire un po'".
È il loro modo, disordinato, difeso e sbruffone, di dire che vogliono rendersi utili. È difficile ammetterlo altrimenti quando hai preso dei gran calci in culo dagli adulti, hai conosciuto della gran violenza e ti ritrovi a 16 anni con 2 denunce sul groppone.

Essendo minorenni li hanno scartati, ancora una volta.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è politicamente scorretto,è semplicemente gretto


Se lo dici tu


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le possibilità di essere toccati dalle conseguenze della morte di migliaia di sconosciuti che magari sono venuti a contatto con persone con cui puoi essere venuto a contatto sono alte.
> 
> non è confortante sapere che i vigili che dovrebbero controllare che tu non vada a giro a chiavarti l'amichetta asintomatica non si siano mai visti.     chè se scoppia il bordello a Roma, poi manco se li buttiamo nel Tevere la risolviamo la gestione delle salme.
> 
> ...


Se vuoi mento e ti dico che mi accora profondamente 
Edit: ho detto che non toccano me gli altri si sentissero profondamente toccati.


----------



## isabel (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente quel che intendevo anche io, per spiegare in parte (non so con quale percentuale) l'inquietudine che emerge vedendo quel che accade per le strade
> 
> Perché a me accade, io non "sento" di fare nulla facendo solo ciò che mi vien chiesto, e la motivazione in questo fare è pari a zero.
> 
> ...


Eh, ma questo è proprio una sorta di automatismo. 
Anche io sono abituata, nelle situazioni problematiche, ad attivarmi per fare, sostenere, aiutare. 
In questo caso ho avuto molto molto da fare, ben prima dei decreti, per trovare soluzioni che tenessero al riparo i miei cari e me. 

L'indolenza di cui parli a me invece sembra pigrizia (umana, non specificatamente italiana).


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente quel che intendevo anche io, per spiegare in parte (non so con quale percentuale) l'inquietudine che emerge vedendo quel che accade per le strade
> 
> Perché a me accade, io non "sento" di fare nulla facendo solo ciò che mi vien chiesto, e la motivazione in questo fare è pari a zero.
> 
> ...


A volte serve anche saper riconoscere i propri limiti.

ci sono situazioni in cui si può essere utili.
altre situazioni in cui l'esser utili è solo un appagamento momentaneo di propri bisogni inespressi e crea più danni che altro, non solo a se stessi ma anche agli altri.

Sapersi riconoscere come impotenti è una lezione importante.
Sapersi calare nelle situazioni con senso di realtà altrettanto.

Saper stare a casa senza far spendere soldi per far controlli, per esempio sarebbe un buon atteggiamento.
Senza far tutte le volte la polemica come gli adolescenti che han sempre da dire la loro per ogni cosa.

Se non sai le cose taci. Studia (tu generico, sia ben inteso)
E' umiltà.
E senso di servizio anche questo.

Solo che soddisfa molto di meno l'ego.
E mette a confronto con i propri meccanismi di autoefficacia. E con il senso del limite.

Da poco arrivata nel servizio in cui poi ho lavorato, mi ero presa una rispostaccia dal medico che stava correndo per una overdose...gli avevo chiesto se potevo esser utile.
La risposta era stata semplice e diretta "sì, puoi non rompere i coglioni, portarmi la borsa e stare in silenzio".
Mi ero offesa al momento. (ma avevo ubbidito in silenzio). Poi ho capito. Vedendolo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Io capisco bene.
> E nella mia città il centro di servizi al volontariato ha proposto un'iniziativa simile.
> 
> Dove lavoro un paio di ragazzi hanno fatto domanda "qui non si può fare un cazzo, tanto vale provare questo pur di uscire un po'".
> ...


Si perderebbe più tempo, utile, a formare adolescenti fra l'altro problematici, che a farne a meno.
Non è il momento di fare formazione nel disagio. Il tipo di formazione che servirebbe per far volontariato in una situazione come questa.

Sta agli educatori ragionare con loro sul senso di quello che stanno vivendo.
Sarebbe una grandiosa occasione per rivedere con loro i loro vissuti. Per aiutarli a collocare il senso di impotenza e di inutilità.
Per collocare la spinta al "fare" positivo e propositivo.
Ad una forma di protagonismo e di partecipazione sociale che tenga considerazione dei limiti, delle regole e della legalità.
Ed educarli alla conoscenza del limite ( da cui discende la relazione con le regole e con la legalità).
(e tendenzialmente gli adolescenti, per di più problematici, non hanno un buon rapporto con la percezione del limite, è strutturale della loro fase evolutiva).

Il metodo autobiografico di Demetrio è interessantissimo a riguardo. E particolarmente centrato per una situazione in cui è richiesto lo "scrivere" una storia degli avvenimenti.

E comunque...non li han scartati.
Li tengono al riparo.

Una volta tanto, con le storie di merda che hanno alle spalle, invece di usarli sfruttando le loro debolezze, li si ripara.
E, se lavori con loro, sai benissimo quanto sia per loro dura l'ammissione di un bisogno di cura e protezione e l'accettazione di entrambe.


----------



## Martes (5 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si perderebbe più tempo, utile, a formare adolescenti fra l'altro problematici, che a farne a meno.
> Non è il momento di fare formazione nel disagio. Il tipo di formazione che servirebbe per far volontariato in una situazione come questa.
> 
> E comunque...non li han scartati.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. 

È importante dare opportunità, entro i limiti del possibile, alla partecipazione. 
Non è sfruttamento della fragilità, è aiutarli a strutturarsi.

Nella realtà di cui parlo abbiamo personale formato (di cui faccio parte) in grado di canalizzare le risorse di questi ragazzi e di formarli. Fa parte della mia professione, sono quasi 20 anni che ne vedo punti deboli e risultati, non perderemmo più tempo di quanto se ne perda a fare torte o a giocare a giochi da tavolo o ad approfondire conoscenze varie: cose che, per quanto eventualmente piacevoli, come già ben spiegato possono non essere motivanti.

Le loro storie di merda non devono sempre essere vincolo per loro né alibi per noi.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> È importante dare opportunità, entro i limiti del possibile, alla partecipazione.
> Non è sfruttamento della fragilità, è aiutarli a strutturarsi.
> ...



Ho editato nell'altro post. 

Sono d'accordo sia importante dare opportunità.
Ma penso anche che le opportunità vadano misurate non solo avendo le storie come riferimento, ma anche il contesto generale.

Non ho dubbi che voi operatori siate in grado di canalizzare.
E capisco che sia frustrante passare il tempo facendo torte e giochi da tavolo.

Non penso però che torte e giochi da tavolo siano le uniche opzioni in una comunità. O sbaglio?

Ci sono comunità che si stanno dando da fare confezionando mascherine in tessuto per dire.
Studenti dell'università si stanno dando da fare per sostenerei ragazzini nei compiti e dare sollievo ai genitori.
Ogni ragazzo ha le sue risorse, attivarle e individuare insieme in che direzione spenderle.
Ma contestualizzando.
E tenendo conto della situazione generale.

Nell'altro post, dove ho editato ho proprio scritto che una volta tanto le loro storie di merda non sono utilizzate a casaccio.
E che renderli consapevoli del fatto che non fargli svolgere quel tipo di volontariato è cura e protezione. E' tenerli al sicuro.
Accettare cura, protezione è un lavoraccio per chi viene da luoghi in cui la mano che si tende è uno schiaffone nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Impararlo, imparare a distinguere fra rifiuto e accoglienza (anche se apparentemente hanno la stessa faccia) è un fondamento riparatorio.
E' il nucleo fondante di possibilità per scriversi un futuro non di merda.

Come educatori non state riuscendo ad attivare nulla all'interno che permetta loro di sentirsi protagonisti?
qui da me una comunità minori sta collaborando a distanza con una rsa del territorio, stanno producendo storie e creando video in collaborazione. costruiscono ponti fra il passato e il presente.
I ragazzi possono utilizzare le loro competenze digitali ( e stan facendo robe incredibili. Tramite la rete di territorio sono riusciti ad avere pc sufficientemente potenti), gli anziani possono narrare...ne sta uscendo un lavoro molto bello e gli educatori stanno pensando a come sistematizzarlo.
Questa è una di cui sono direttamente informata. Ma mi dicevano gli operatori che in altre comunità si sta procedendo in questa direzione.

Cittadinanza attiva calibrata sull'età e sul contesto.


----------



## Martes (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho editato nell'altro post.
> 
> Sono d'accordo sia importante dare opportunità.
> Ma penso anche che le opportunità vadano misurate non solo avendo le storie come riferimento, ma anche il contesto generale.
> ...


Ma sì, certo che si sta facendo anche tutto questo, con chi è in grado. 
Poi ci sono oltre ai bisogni pure i limiti. E c'è chi ha limiti che non gli consentono più di tanto queste attività, mentre sarebbe in grado di fare qualcosa di altrettanto se non più utile aderendo ad altre iniziative, e sarebbe in grado di farlo pure bene.
Chiaro che poi con loro non essendocene l'opportunità mica fomenti la questione, anzi al contrario cerchi di fargliela digerire.

Ma, sinceramente, non continuerò oltre a discutere di questa cosa. Tratto già questi argomenti nei 3/4 del mio tempo e non ho intenzione di farlo pure qui sul forum.
Ho citato quell'esempio solo per dire che capisco bene la faccenda dell'aderire senza motivazione e che ci sono varie situazioni in cui si può presentare.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> A volte serve anche saper riconoscere i propri limiti.
> 
> ci sono situazioni in cui si può essere utili.
> altre situazioni in cui l'esser utili è solo un appagamento momentaneo di propri bisogni inespressi e crea più danni che altro, non solo a se stessi ma anche agli altri.
> ...


sono convinto anche io che saper riconoscere i propri limiti e calarsi nella realtà sia importante. e essere umili.

Ed è proprio guidato da questa convinzione che ho postato ieri l'articolo del bando di reclutamento del governo inglese, sottolineando che la ritengo una iniziativa lodevole:

Consapevolezza che si è limitati, inadeguati, che si ha bisogno di aiuto.

e non solo: saper chiedere aiuto NON partendo dalla supponenza del "so tutto io, state a casa, ci penso io" (che mi suona come una stortura dell'andrà tutto bene, voi fate i balletti sul terrazzo) , ma a rovescio accogliere le disponibilità partendo dalle proprie falle, dal fatto che si può anche non mandare al massacro infermieri dottori medici di famiglia forze di polizia e assistenti vari che a qualsiasi titolo sul territorio devono gioco forza fare servizio, ma provare a fornir loro logistica, con chi è disponibile.

perchè le guerre si vincono anche con la logistica

Con tutti i difetti che potranno proverbialmente avere gli inglesi, credo sia una bella lezione di consapevolezza e umiltà.
oltre che un attivarsi coinvolgente.

ovvio che risponde chi può e chi se la sente, mettendo in campo ciò che sa fare per il tempo che può..
Chi viceversa (e al contrario) si caga addosso (e ti garantisco che c'è chi sta in casa perchè si caga addosso letteralmente, a partire dalla signora Inglese che vive sopra di me, cagare nel senso proprio di quella a spruzzo che devi fare subito) è giusto non si proponga.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora sono proprio Olanda e Svezia che si stanno rifiutando di mettere in pratica le misure di distanziamento e si comportano come se nulla fosse.


La Svezia ha già cambiato linea.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Eh, ma questo è proprio una sorta di automatismo.
> Anche io sono abituata, nelle situazioni problematiche, ad attivarmi per fare, sostenere, aiutare.
> In questo caso ho avuto molto molto da fare, ben prima dei decreti, per trovare soluzioni che tenessero al riparo i miei cari e me.
> 
> L'indolenza di cui parli a me invece sembra pigrizia (umana, non specificatamente italiana).


la pigrizia sono sicuro che c'è, ma la qualità organizzativa si misura anche nel saper rovistare nel sacco e saper cogliere anche quella che può sembrar pigrizia ma può invece essere risorsa disponibile inespressa

ovviamente poi.. gestire queste risorse disponibili implica NON pigrizia da parte del gestore, sapersi a propria volta attivare, inventare, riconvertire

e ti dirò.. a me suona strano (ma so di fare un discorso che sfiora l'eresia) che in regime di emergenza una organizzazione che chiede (giustamente) alle aziende di riconvertire la propria produzione per combattere la guerra, da mutandine traforate a mascherine, o da meccanica per l'automotive a strumenti medicali, a propria volta non operi una riconversione delle proprie risorse

e riconverta l'ufficio che ti deve dare la licenza di pesca sul fiume, o l'ufficio che ti deve dare l'agibilità per il bagno handicappati nel progetto di campo da calcetto, a attività atte a offrire logistica e organizzazione nella emergenza.
Anche direttamente sul campo (per chi se la sente), per esempio a doppiare una ronda preposta al controllo di chi va a spasso, occupandosi del fogliame il civile, e lasciando al militare il suo ruolo di militare

si raddoppierrebbero i controlli sul territorio in un batter d'occhio

perchè la guerrra è guerra, e la licenza di pesca o il progetto del campo da calcetto possono e dovrebbero aspettare.

Pigrizia.. (eh.. ma come si fa .. oh..)

ma come ti dicevo, sfiorare anche solo questi argomenti equivale a rischiare di finire bruciati come eretici, ma era per parlare di "pigrizia" quella che secondo me comunque c'è, ma non si vede


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> la pigrizia sono sicuro che c'è, ma la qualità organizzativa si misura anche nel saper rovistare nel sacco e saper cogliere anche quella che può sembrar pigrizia ma può invece essere risorsa disponibile inespressa
> 
> ovviamente poi.. gestire queste risorse disponibili implica NON pigrizia da parte del gestore, sapersi a propria volta attivare, inventare, riconvertire
> 
> ...


se dovessero farlo i dipendenti coinvolti rifiuterebbero e all'orizzonte apparirebbero i sindacati che si opporrebero perché c'è il rischio per la salute di lavoratori preposti ad altro ruolo, sicuro.
Guarda che il culo ce lo devono mettere sempre gli altri.
Lavoratore privato in cig e non sa neanche se l'azienda riaprirà dopo tutto sto casino.
Lavoratore pubblico stesso stipendio nessuna preoccupazione sul posto di lavoro, per loro non ci sarà nessuna variazione economica


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se dovessero farlo i dipendenti coinvolti rifiuterebbero e all'orizzonte apparirebbero i sindacati che si opporrebero perché c'è il rischio per la salute di lavoratori preposti ad altro ruolo, sicuro.
> Guarda che il culo ce lo devono mettere sempre gli altri.
> Lavoratore privato in cig e non sa neanche se l'azienda riaprirà dopo tutto sto casino.
> Lavoratore pubblico stesso stipendio nessuna preoccupazione sul posto di lavoro, per loro non ci sarà nessuna variazione economica


Eeh lo so bene.  

Per questo parlavo di eresia, e di pigrizia 

Meglio sfornare una nuova autocertificazione, vah


----------



## Vera (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danimarca e Norvegia la stanno gestendo all'italiana, ovvero tutto bloccato.  Olanda, Bielorussia e Svezia si muovono più o meno come se il CV non esistesse.


In Olanda e Bielorussia non so ma in Svezia non è proprio così.
Invece di partire avvantaggiati prendendo il nostro esempio, hanno cercato di mantenere la normalità dando delle raccomandazioni.
Io avevo già parlato con le mie conoscenze, invitandoli a stare a casa il più possibile. Anche perché c'è chi giovane non lo è più da un po'.
Raccomandano agli over 70 di rimanere in casa, agli studenti di studiare da casa e di evitare assembramenti. Però i negozi ed i ristoranti sono aperti e le scuole primarie continuano le loro lezioni.
Ora sembra vogliano cambiare strategia e chiudere tutto, dopo aver visto morire oltre 6000 persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh lo so bene.
> 
> Per questo parlavo di eresia, e di pigrizia
> 
> Meglio sfornare una nuova autocertificazione, vah


fatti portavoce, proponi una, a tuo piacimento


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

Prova a fare una domanda sul forum, la più banale:
Quando si uscirà da questa situazione?
Non credo ci sarà un'unica risposta.
Da cosa dipende?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fatti portavoce, proponi una, a tuo piacimento


Ma no figurati   

Era per parlare del mio (e non credo solo mio) scarso coinvolgimento e motivazione a quanto richiesto, come contraltare a un po' di inquietudine che si vede per atrada

Specie se quanto richiesto è fatto da chi un mese fa ti pigliava per il culo col gingerino in mano

Poi io faccio tutto senza problemi


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Prova a fare una domanda sul forum, la più banale:
> Quando si uscirà da questa situazione?
> Non credo ci sarà un'unica risposta.
> Da cosa dipende?


Dal fatto che prevedere il futuro è difficile. 
A volte nemmeno utile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no figurati
> 
> Era per parlare del mio (e non credo solo mio) scarso coinvolgimento e motivazione a quanto richiesto, come contraltare a un po' di inquietudine che si vede per atrada
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no figurati
> 
> Era per parlare del mio (e non credo solo mio) scarso coinvolgimento e motivazione a quanto richiesto, come contraltare a un po' di inquietudine che si vede per atrada
> 
> ...


in Lombardia obbligo di girare per strada con mascherina e guanti.
Poi c'è gente che ti dice quella che hai tu è di quelle cattive che non proteggono gli altri.
Ho pensato , mi faccio autocertificazione che dentro ci ho messo un fazzoletto di carta così siamo tutti più sereni.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dal fatto che prevedere il futuro è difficile.
> A volte nemmeno utile.


Dipende. Se devi gestire un'azienda, lo stato o un comune è indispensabile.
In generale le strategie si basano sulle previsioni.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

... Ridimensionando, la domanda potrebbe banalizzarsi in 'Si prenotano le vacanze ad agosto o no?'.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se vuoi mento e ti dico che mi accora profondamente
> Edit: ho detto che non toccano me gli altri si sentissero profondamente toccati.


non sono un moralista.   ma sono un devoto suddito della termodinamica e so che quello che non mi tocca oggi potrebbe toccarmi domani, quindi resto cheto.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In Olanda e Bielorussia non so ma in Svezia non è proprio così.
> Invece di partire avvantaggiati prendendo il nostro esempio, hanno cercato di mantenere la normalità dando delle raccomandazioni.
> Io avevo già parlato con le mie conoscenze, invitandoli a stare a casa il più possibile. Anche perché c'è chi giovane non lo è più da un po'.
> Raccomandano agli over 70 di rimanere in casa, agli studenti di studiare da casa e di evitare assembramenti. Però i negozi ed i ristoranti sono aperti e le scuole primarie continuano le loro lezioni.
> Ora sembra vogliano cambiare strategia e chiudere tutto, dopo aver visto morire oltre 6000 persone.


6mila morti in Svezia?


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ... Ridimensionando, la domanda potrebbe banalizzarsi in 'Si prenotano le vacanze ad agosto o no?'.


Noi disdetto tutto. Meno male che non avevo prenotato i voli a dicembre. Se va bene, andremo al mare dai nonni, nell'attesa di capire se l'anno prossimo si potrà andare in vacanza normalmente negli altri Paesi


----------



## Vera (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> 6mila morti in Svezia?


Questo mi han detto loro.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo mi han detto loro.


6mila:10milioni=16mila:60milioni

notevole


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Noi disdetto tutto. Meno male che non avevo prenotato i voli a dicembre. Se va bene, andremo al mare dai nonni, nell'attesa di capire se l'anno prossimo si potrà andare in vacanza normalmente negli altri Paesi


no


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Noi disdetto tutto. Meno male che non avevo prenotato i voli a dicembre. Se va bene, andremo al mare dai nonni, nell'attesa di capire se l'anno prossimo si potrà andare in vacanza normalmente negli altri Paesi


Io sto aspettando a disdire, ma ho seri dubbi, come tutti i miei amici, sulla fattibilità. Seri dubbi significa che considero un miracolo poter prendere un traghetto ad agosto.


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


temo anche io


----------



## Vera (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> 6mila:10milioni=16mila:60milioni
> 
> notevole


Anche a me sono sembrati troppi e l'ho fatto presente, chiedendo se ne fosse sicura. Magari si era confusa con i contagiati. Si è scaldata e non ho insistito. 
Fai conto che ha 80 anni eh.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche a me sono sembrati troppi e l'ho fatto presente, chiedendo se ne fosse sicura. Magari si era confusa con i contagiati. Si è scaldata e non ho insistito.
> Fai conto che ha 80 anni eh.


probabile che si sia confusa coi contagiati, se ci fossero già 6mila morti in Svezia, credo che ne avremmo avuto notizia, ma ciò non toglie che pure loro adesso dovranno stare a casa


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono un moralista.   ma sono un devoto suddito della termodinamica e so che quello che non mi tocca oggi potrebbe toccarmi domani, quindi resto cheto.


Termodinamica e scaramanzia sono bestie diverse


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Termodinamica e scaramanzia sono bestie diverse


no solo consapevolezza che tanto l'asteroide colpirà il mio di cofano


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sono convinto anche io che saper riconoscere i propri limiti e calarsi nella realtà sia importante. e essere umili.
> 
> Ed è proprio guidato da questa convinzione che ho postato ieri l'articolo del bando di reclutamento del governo inglese, sottolineando che la ritengo una iniziativa lodevole:
> 
> ...



Fammi capire, concretamente.

Cosa intendi per "fornir logistica" a medici, infermieri, etc etc?

Questa  che stiamo vivendo non è una guerra.
Non prenderlo come il mio solito formalizzarmi sulle parole. Ma in questo momento dare il nome è potere, letteralmente.

Questa è prima di tutto una pandemia.
E poi una emergenza sanitaria.

https://www.internazionale.it/opinione/annamaria-testa/2020/03/30/metafora-guerra-coronavirus


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma sì, certo che si sta facendo anche tutto questo, con chi è in grado.
> Poi ci sono oltre ai bisogni pure i limiti. E c'è chi ha limiti che non gli consentono più di tanto queste attività, mentre sarebbe in grado di fare qualcosa di altrettanto se non più utile aderendo ad altre iniziative, e sarebbe in grado di farlo pure bene.
> Chiaro che poi con loro non essendocene l'opportunità mica fomenti la questione, anzi al contrario cerchi di fargliela digerire.
> 
> ...


Capisco.


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende molto dal posto, in effetti





danny ha detto:


> ... Ridimensionando, la domanda potrebbe banalizzarsi in 'Si prenotano le vacanze ad agosto o no?'.


io avevo prenotato a giugno


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> io avevo prenotato a giugno


disdici pure


----------



## patroclo (6 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> disdici pure


metà luglio?


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

fai anche fine luglio


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno di voi sta lavorando?
A inizio marzo tutti gli eventi commerciali di rilievo (fiere, convegni, seminari, rappresentanze varie...) sono stati sospesi in tutta la penisola fino a settembre. E con quelli si fattura.
Voi pensate di avere campo libero prima per andare in spiaggia? Forse se ne può parlare per chi ha già una pensione*. 
A noi hanno già confermato (era ovvio) che quest'anno non ci saranno chiusure estive, nè ferie per nessuno (già fatte tutti forzatamente). E siamo una multinazionale. Una piccola azienda a conduzione familiare, se sopravvissuta, non chiuderà nemmeno la notte per i prossimi 2 anni.

*Se vi alletta l'idea di villeggiare in una camera iperbarica.


----------



## Vera (6 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi sta lavorando?
> A inizio marzo tutti gli eventi commerciali di rilievo (fiere, convegni, seminari, rappresentanze varie...) sono stati sospesi in tutta la penisola fino a settembre. E con quelli si fattura.
> Voi pensate di avere campo libero prima per andare in spiaggia? Forse se ne può parlare per chi ha già una pensione*.
> A noi hanno già confermato (era ovvio) che quest'anno non ci saranno chiusure estive, nè ferie per nessuno (già fatte tutti forzatamente). E siamo una multinazionale. Una piccola azienda a conduzione familiare, se sopravvissuta, non chiuderà nemmeno la notte per i prossimi 2 anni.
> ...


Direi di passare direttamente alle vacanze del 2021.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2020)

Io spero per l’ultima di Luglio una settimana in montagna
15 gg di maggio al mare rimandati a settembre
Poi ho un week per fine settembre in Scozia
impossibile saperlo ora
La caparra del mare mi verrà  tenuta anche per l’anno prossimo nel caso. Il volo per la Scozia se non si potrà andare mi faranno un buono. La montagna non l’ho ancora pagata
Si vive alla giornata però sognare e sperare non fa male


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si vive alla giornata però sognare e sperare non fa male


Chiaro. Io spero che Krystal Boyd (aka Anjelica) si renda finalmente conto che non può vivere senza di me.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chiaro. Io spero che Krystal Boyd (aka Anjelica) si renda finalmente conto che non può vivere senza di me.


Mito una porno star?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chiaro. Io spero che Krystal Boyd (aka Anjelica) si renda finalmente conto che non può vivere senza di me.


Sono meno esigente di te  quindi ho più speranze che si avverini i miei desideri . Più pratici e soprattutto coinvolgerebbero le persone a cui sono legate.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mito una porno star?


E che livello.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E che livello.


Mah


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi sta lavorando?
> A inizio marzo tutti gli eventi commerciali di rilievo (fiere, convegni, seminari, rappresentanze varie...) sono stati sospesi in tutta la penisola fino a settembre. E con quelli si fattura.
> Voi pensate di avere campo libero prima per andare in spiaggia? Forse se ne può parlare per chi ha già una pensione*.
> A noi hanno già confermato (era ovvio) che quest'anno non ci saranno chiusure estive, nè ferie per nessuno (già fatte tutti forzatamente). E siamo una multinazionale. Una piccola azienda a conduzione familiare, se sopravvissuta, non chiuderà nemmeno la notte per i prossimi 2 anni.
> ...


faccio consegne a domicilio per una lavanderia, spedisco (poca) roba mia e (abbastanza) prodotti per la disinfezione.

almeno non mi annoio


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fammi capire, concretamente.
> 
> Cosa intendi per "fornir logistica" a medici, infermieri, etc etc?


Se hai letto l'articolo che ho postato ieri sul bando del governo inglese, ci troverai parecchi spunti a questa domanda

Stamani, quotando @isabel ne ho aggiunto un altro

Stasera ne aggiungo uno ulteriore : in Toscana è stato appena deciso di distribuire porta a porta a tutti i cittadini le mascherine protettive.

Ora.. Io non ho esperienza di queste cose, però siccome io ho fatto il chierichetto e.. Proprio In questo periodo, accompagnavo il prete a benedire le case

Ricordo che in un pomeriggio si riusciva a fare una via, ma solo perché un bel po' di porte non si aprivano.

Quanta gente serve per portare le mascherine in tutte le case di tutta la Toscana, diciamo in un tempo ragionevole, vogliamo dire 2 settimane ?

Potrei anche continuare con altri spunti, ma.. Molto pragmaticamente..

Servirebbe?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa  che stiamo vivendo non è una guerra.
> Non prenderlo come il mio solito formalizzarmi sulle parole. Ma in questo momento dare il nome è potere, letteralmente.
> 
> Questa è prima di tutto una pandemia.
> ...


Ho letto tutto l'articolo..
è molto interessante.

Io ho percepito tra le righe parecchia preoccupazione in quell'articolo.. che a tratti pare quasi un "appello" ad evitare il termine "guerra"

Io personalmente non credo sia questione di termine, ma di odore..
Quello che senti in giro, addosso agli altri e a te stesso, nel loro muoversi, guardarti, scansarti..

Quello per me fa la differenza

Un po' come ricever fiori e sentir puzza di marcio, oppure uno schiaffone e sentire calore, hai presente?

Questione di odore

Ecco.. Io sento guerra.
E non credo di esser l'unico, per la verità

Conservo licenza di chiamarla come la sento, anche perché a me non determina alcun scompenso né inquietudine come parola, anzi mi piace


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto l'articolo..
> è molto interessante.
> 
> Io ho percepito tra le righe parecchia preoccupazione in quell'articolo.. che a tratti pare quasi un "appello" ad evitare il termine "guerra"
> ...


Pensa che io non ho letto preoccupazione fra le righe. Anzi, mi ha rimandato un senso pacato di aderenza ad una realtà

Le percezioni  

C'è una differenza macroscopica fra una guerra e una pandemia.

Quando suonavano le sirene non ci si metteva a discutere se e quando scendere nei rifugi. Non c'era neppure bisogno di un servizio d'ordine che guidasse, più o meno dolcemente, nei rifugi.
Se ci andavi forse sopravvivevi. Se stavi fuori...beh. Cazzi tuoi. (e non rompere i coglioni)

La percezione del rischio, quando ti girano intorno fucili e bombe è indiscutibile.

In una pandemia...beh. Si parla delle vacanze saltate, di cosa si farà a pasquetta, ci si incazza. Si mette in discussione la notizia. La foto. La veridicità.

La percezione del rischio, si vede piuttosto chiaramente su parecchi schermi, tende ad essere da meno a più alterata.

L'altra distinzione altrettanto mascroscopica è che in guerra non sai chi sia amico o nemico.
E un amico potrebbe essere un nemico o un alleato del nemico.

In una pandemia si è tutti insieme allo stesso livello.

Pure l'inglese che osannava l'immunità di gregge è in terapia intensiva.

E si può decidere se incazzarsi perchè lui ha il suo team medico che lo segue passo passo mentre la gggente e gli va bene vien ricoverata oppure si decide di guardare il fatto che il corona è particolarmente tollerante e democratico.
Direi un sostenitore dell'uguaglianza.

Mi incuriosisce, visto che ti senti in guerra, chi è il tuo nemico?


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se hai letto l'articolo che ho postato ieri sul bando del governo inglese, ci troverai parecchi spunti a questa domanda
> 
> Stamani, quotando @isabel ne ho aggiunto un altro
> 
> ...



Ho letto l'articolo, l'avevo già letto per la verità, quella richiesta veniva letta come mancanza di personale.

Sempre le percezioni e le interpretazioni 

Vedi c'è una grossa differenza fra l'andar a portar benedizione, differenza che tu stesso sottolinei, ossia le porte aperte e il portar mascherine, ossia le porte chiuse o socchiuse velocemente.

Se i corrieri funzionassero come la benedizione del prete...altro che lentezza della logistica.

I corrieri arrivano, mollano il pacco a distanza di sicurezza, due saluti e via.
In tutto 3 minuti.

Cogli quel che intendo?

Favorevole al filtro telefonico. Ma non per tutto.

Sai una cosa interessante che sta succedendo da quando alcuni servizi han chiuso?
I pazienti psichiatrici esterni stan chiamando i numeri di sostegno, si stan scompensando.

Se tu fossi di là dal filo, che gli fai ad uno psicotico che scompensa?
na battuta? 

Per far quello che dici tu servirebbe un servizio di volontariato ben organizzato e con un corpo centrale. (che non esiste in maniera strutturata)
Differenziato.

Che, perdonami, ma non tutti va bene per rispondere a tutto. E spesso e volentieri chi si offre, si offre perchè è di suo problematico. Vedi l'esempio di martes. Così, oltre che a gestire il problema ci si trova pure a dover gestire la carica problematica di chi lo vorrebbe risolvere per sfuggire alla sua sensazione di inutilità.
Moltiplicando il problema.

Servizi di volontariato strutturati per offerta. (che esistono relativamente)

La realtà è che nel nostro bel paese il volontariato è storicamente affidato alla buona volontà di associazioni che pure con difficoltà in tempi normali si relazionano in rete. Pensa adesso.

Quel che dici lo vedo bene, dopo.
Quando l'emergenza non mette in condizione di correre e far correre rischi anche a personale formato per farlo.
Pensa in emergenza buttarci dentro gente a casaccio.

anche se, piccola esperienza.
vivo in un borghetto. vicini non troppo giovani.
Se han bisogno han la mia disponibilità.
Che sia la spesa che sia ordinare cose. Che sia quel che capita.

Senza voler rincorrere lo straordinario, mi prendo licenza di considerarla una modalità poco aderente alla situazione, basterebbe che ognuno guardasse a lato della porta di casa e si offrisse.
(certo, in questo modo alcuni bisogni non sarebbero soddisfatti)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che io non ho letto preoccupazione fra le righe. Anzi, mi ha rimandato un senso pacato di aderenza ad una realtà
> 
> Le percezioni
> 
> ...


So delle cose di guerra, mia mamma viveva a pian terreno con le finestre sulla caserma, prima occupata  dai tedeschi e poi dagli americani
Ha avuto un fidanzato tedesco (prima) e uno americano (poi) (bel troione eh?  ) 

Quanto alla tua domanda Ti darò un spunto  

Il. Mio gatto (in campagna) ha finito il cibo..

I miei vicini hanno finito la grana

Pensa che questo inverno gli ho comprato un paio di elettrodomestici e scontano con lavori nel nostro giardino. 
Sono messi male, come tanti

Purtroppo sono stato fregato dall'ultimo decreto Conte, e ho perso il treno degli approvvigionamenti 

Ho fatto un approvvigionamento vergognoso su Amazon, ha cibo fino a ferragosto, ma.. Glielo devo portare.. Eeh.. 

Domani penso di partire, certo non è lontano ma.. si salta di comune.. E poi diciamocelo 

Il gatto essu... È un gatto.
E I vicini in bolletta.. Massu.. 

Diciamo che se mi beccano credo si faranno 4 risate e mi faranno la denuncia

Ma mi importa una sega, il gatto senza cibo non ce lo lascio

Quindi..non bisogna farsi beccare.. E quindi.. Guerra.. 

#andratuttobene


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So delle cose di guerra, mia mamma viveva a pian terreno con le finestre sulla caserma, prima occupata  dai tedeschi e poi dagli americani
> Ha avuto un fidanzato tedesco (prima) e uno americano (poi) (bel troione eh?  )
> 
> Quanto alla tua domanda Ti darò un spunto
> ...


Io sono giovvane e della guerra so dai racconti del nonno e della Decana.

Bel troione...G. rientra in casa e mi saluta con "ciao zoccola" se di buon umore "ciao troia". E a me parte spontaneo un sorriso d'affetto.
Se a questo aggiungi la mia posizione sull'uso del proprio corpo anche sessualmente e i fidanzati (  ) che ho avuto...non vado bene per i discorsi sui troioni.

Per me le puttane sono altre. Non hanno genere.
E non hanno niente a che vedere con figa, culo o cazzo. 

Sul gatto colpisci sul morbido...continuo a non considerarla guerra.
come non vedo dolo nel portar il cibo al gatto.

Mi parte, invece, la riflessione riguardo al fatto che tutta una serie di situazioni rigide, sono diventate così rigide anche grazie alla mancanza di rigidità di un sacco di persone. E quindi collaborazione. Proprio il non pensare in termini di collaborazione (e questo è guerra) porta a dove si sta arrivando.

SE, e dico se che non ci credo, le persone fossero in grado di autoregolarsi per davvero decidendo cosa è indispensabile oppure no, probabilmente non saremmo trattati come bambini dell'asilo. (e non soldati)

Ma la gente non lo sa fare. Ed ovviamente in emergenza si finisce a far passare in secondo piano le esigenze dei deboli e degli invisibili ( e a usarli in un modo o nell'altro e in modo più o meno autoreferenziale).
.
A partire dai gatti e dai cani (anche se per esempio aver cura di una colonia è permesso e richiesto anche in questa situazione) per passare dagli anziani (e non mi soffermo a pensare alle rsa usate come luogo di mantenimento di pazienti covid in guarigione...tanto so vecchi no?) per passare dagli psichiatrici fuori struttura e in casa a totale carico delle famiglie (pensa la gioia di trovarsi per casa uno schiziofrenico che scompensa...) ai disabili (pensa agli autistici, piuttosto che agli adhd quelli veri, etc etc).

La Capua dice una cosa nella sua intervista in cui parla di prospettiva.
Una cosa intelligente.

Pensate bene quando uscite a quello che fate.
Pensate a chi coinvolgete con le vostre azioni.
Il nonno anziano, l'anziano sconosciuto, il fratello diabetico.
Pensate bene a quello che fate. Perchè poi i conti li farete con voi stessi e non per una emergenza.

Ecco.
Mi piace.

Poi, c'è chi non è in grado di pensare neppure a questo. E non c'è rimedio.

In questo sì, somiglia alla guerra.

EDIT: mi sono riletta. Sai cosa sto pensando? che io non rilevo come nemico quel che tu rilevi come nemico per un assunto di fondo: quel che tu ritieni nemico io lo ritengo una inesistenza deludente da decenni. E da decenni ci conto fino ad un certo punto. Conto su di me e sulle persone di cui mi fido.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono giovvane e della guerra so dai racconti del nonno e della Decana.
> 
> Bel troione...G. rientra in casa e mi saluta con "ciao zoccola" se di buon umore "ciao troia". E a me parte spontaneo un sorriso d'affetto.
> Se a questo aggiungi la mia posizione sull'uso del proprio corpo anche sessualmente e i fidanzati LOL che ho avuto...non vado bene per i discorsi sui troioni.
> ...


Ma io non voglio colpirti sul morbido o sul duro.. Dai  
Mi hai chiesto un esempio e lo ho portato, attuale, di giornata, concreto

E sai pure che non è fantasia.. 

Vedi.. Il punto è che quando uno sente una cosa e uno un'altra, non ci può essere ricerca di Comune sentire.. 

Sono cose interne.. E definire esternamente "guerra" "pace" "bello" brutto "" vita" "morte" è esercizio abbastanza sterile, se finalizzato a convincere chi sente guerra a dir che è pace, o viceversa 

Cmq sia.. Io non credo che la Testa fosse così serena eh? 

"smettiamo di dire che è una guerra!" 

Sarà anche una tranquillona come dici tu, ma a me non mi sembra, anzi


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio colpirti sul morbido o sul duro.. Dai
> Mi hai chiesto un esempio e lo ho portato, attuale, di giornata, concreto
> 
> E sai pure che non è fantasia..
> ...



se se....sai benissimo che per i gatti sarei pronta a tutto  

Il punto è che non è sentire.
Guerra ha un significato.
E dei contenuti.
Pandemia ha un significato.
E dei contenuti.

Guerra è individuare un nemico e poi combatterci a tutti i costi, costi quel che costi (poi vabbè...se penso a mio nonno, ragazzo del 99 che al ritmo di canzoni d'onore è stato sbattuto in trincea senza neanche passar dal via e con tanti complimenti)
La regola della guerra è scegliersi la parte. "occorre esser attenti e scegliersi la parte" (cit)

Pandemia è sapere che il virus non è un nemico, non ha una coscienza, non ha volontà. Non ha intenzione. E non ha una parte.
Ma anzi, nel suo esistere non fa proprio parti.
E che, a prescindere dalla parte in cui si stava prima, serve stare insieme, ognuno al suo posto e agire (non re-agire) il più possibile in collaborazione.

Io sta Testa non la conosco, credo di non aver mai letto nulla di lei prima di quell'articolo. Ma mi è piaciuta la riflessione proprio perchè sono cresciuta immersa nei racconti di guerra e in questa situazione non ce ne vedo traccia.

Se apprensione ci posso cercare, ce la trovo nel fatto che mappare cognitivamente una pandemia come una guerra significa creare i presupposti nel pensiero collettivo per affrontare il dopo emergenza alla ricerca di un nemico su cui sfogare rabbia e frustrazione.

E questa sì è una bella base che apre a manipolazioni politiche ed elettorali. (la paura del futuro è un buon terreno di caccia) 

E devo ammettere che questo mi turba, e parecchio.

Al netto delle risultanze, morti e feriti, sarebbe un ritardo ulteriore nelle azioni che servirebbero per riprendersi e energie tolte al pensiero e alla progettazione.

Credo sia in apprensione nè più nè meno di tutti noi.

Al netto di lei, però, il linguaggio costruisce il pensiero.
Fin dall'infanzia. (ti risparmio il pippone sulle differenze evolutive dei non verbali per esempio che non hanno il linguaggio per fare mappa cognitiva del mondo). E quel mappare il mondo attraverso le parole continua fino alla morte.

Tanto che porterai da mangiare al gatto e ti senti in missione pronto a sacrificarti e....farti denunciare 

che dai, diciamocelo, una multa non è una fucilazione per insubordinazione (mi diceva G. che il nostro esercito è stato uno di quelli con il più alto numero di fucilazioni per insubordinazione nelle guerre, proprio per la composizione dell'esercito e la scelta degli ufficiali...che capitavano a fare gli ufficiali non per valore di guerra ma per nascita).


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> se se....sai benissimo che per i gatti sarei pronta a tutto
> 
> Il punto è che non è sentire.
> Guerra ha un significato.
> ...


Io conosco Annamaria Testa e trovo che che alche il suo sito Nuovo e Utile sia molto interessante.
In quell’articolo ha espresso anche il mio pensiero.
Però se non riesce a farsi capire lei, che è esperta di comunicazione non solo come pubblicitaria, ma per uno studio di una vita, faccio bene a evitare io di esprimermi.
Per dire leggo preoccupazioni per come bambini e ragazzini saranno segnati da questa esperienza. Questa esperienza per ora è un mese in casa. Non due anni in clandestinità come Anna Frank.


----------



## isabel (6 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> la pigrizia sono sicuro che c'è, ma la qualità organizzativa si misura anche nel saper rovistare nel sacco e saper cogliere anche quella che può sembrar pigrizia ma può invece essere risorsa disponibile inespressa
> 
> ovviamente poi.. gestire queste risorse disponibili implica NON pigrizia da parte del gestore, sapersi a propria volta attivare, inventare, riconvertire
> 
> ...


Se parli di lentezza e rigidità del sistema, concordo.
Siamo rigidi. 
Come potrebbe non esserlo il sistema al quale apparteniamo, quello che costituiamo?

"La guerra è guerra". Ma guerra, contro chi? 

Noi non possiamo "lottare contro la pandemia", noi possiamo tentare di "contenere la pandemia".
Contenere non è lo stesso che combattere.
Richiede attivazioni differenti e un diverso assetto mentale anche per accogliere e attraversare la frustrazione di cui parlavi.


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco Annamaria Testa e trovo che che alche il suo sito Nuovo e Utile sia molto interessante.
> In quell’articolo ha espresso anche il mio pensiero.
> Però se non riesce a farsi capire lei, che è esperta di comunicazione non solo come pubblicitaria, ma per uno studio di una vita, faccio bene a evitare io di esprimermi.
> Per dire leggo preoccupazioni per come bambini e ragazzini saranno segnati da questa esperienza. Questa esperienza per ora è un mese in casa. Non due anni in clandestinità come Anna Frank.


Io non l'avevo mai letta.
Mi è piaciuta in quell'articolo.

andrò a vedermi il sito. Grazie.

Senza pensare ad Anna Frank penso ai bambini ospedalizzati che vedevo quando andavo a portar mio padre a fare le chemio.
A quelli con leucemia giusto ora. 
Immunodepressi e oncologici. 

Quello che ci sarà da fare con i bambini riguarderà il quello che hanno fatto gli adulti con loro in questo tempo.
Sono gli adulti che stanno saltando. I bambini tutto sommato sono resilienti.


----------



## isabel (7 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> So delle cose di guerra, mia mamma viveva a pian terreno con le finestre sulla caserma, prima occupata  dai tedeschi e poi dagli americani
> Ha avuto un fidanzato tedesco (prima) e uno americano (poi) (bel troione eh?  )
> 
> Quanto alla tua domanda Ti darò un spunto
> ...


In questo caso, la guerra sarebbe quella "contro" i divieti?
Nella metafora guerresca non riesco a comprendere chi sarebbe il nemico.
Contro, ma contro chi?

#potrebbeandarepeggiopotrebbepiovere (cit.)


----------



## isabel (7 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> se se....sai benissimo che per i gatti sarei pronta a tutto
> 
> Il punto è che non è sentire.
> Guerra ha un significato.
> ...


E' esattamente questo grassetto il fatto che mi rende difficile adattare la metafora bellica alla situazione attuale.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non l'avevo mai letta.
> Mi è piaciuta in quell'articolo.
> 
> andrò a vedermi il sito. Grazie.
> ...


Infatti sono gli adulti che esternalizzano le loro insicurezze e le attribuiscono ai bambini che, probabilmente, potrebbero vivere un periodo in cui ci si mette alla prova in nuove modalità di comunicazione e apprendimento come una avventura.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche a me sono sembrati troppi e l'ho fatto presente, chiedendo se ne fosse sicura. Magari si era confusa con i contagiati. Si è scaldata e non ho insistito.
> Fai conto che ha 80 anni eh.


Probabile si sia confusa con i contagiati, capita.
I dati a livello mondiale che vengono diffusi oggi sarebbero questi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti sono gli adulti che esternalizzano le loro insicurezze e le attribuiscono ai bambini che, probabilmente, potrebbero vivere un periodo in cui ci si mette alla prova in nuove modalità di comunicazione e apprendimento come una avventura.


I bambini vivono le paure e vivono le emozioni in un linguaggio ben diverso da quello degli adulti.

A partire dalla loro percezione del tempo. E dello spazio. 

Sarebbero gli adulti a dover interpretare e tradurre quel linguaggio per rendere il mondo accessibile ai bambini.
Generalizzando, ho la sensazione che, tanto per cambiare, stia avvenendo il contrario.

Non che sia una tendenza nuova eh.
Nelle coppie in separazione, l'alienazione parentale è solo il nome nuovo per un meccanismo vecchio come il mondo.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi sta lavorando?
> A inizio marzo tutti gli eventi commerciali di rilievo (fiere, convegni, seminari, rappresentanze varie...) sono stati sospesi in tutta la penisola fino a settembre. E con quelli si fattura.
> Voi pensate di avere campo libero prima per andare in spiaggia? Forse se ne può parlare per chi ha già una pensione*.
> A noi hanno già confermato (era ovvio) che quest'anno non ci saranno chiusure estive, nè ferie per nessuno (già fatte tutti forzatamente). E siamo una multinazionale. Una piccola azienda a conduzione familiare, se sopravvissuta, non chiuderà nemmeno la notte per i prossimi 2 anni.
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda nessun problema.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chiaro. Io spero che Krystal Boyd (aka Anjelica) si renda finalmente conto che non può vivere senza di me.


Tienici al corrente delle novità, pare abbastanza interessante.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mito una porno star?


AH.
Possibile che ne sappia più tu di me sulle pornostar? 
Dopo vado a informarmi meglio sulla signora in questione.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> E' esattamente questo grassetto il fatto che mi rende difficile adattare la metafora bellica alla situazione attuale.


Anche a me.

E unito al grassetto, anche a quello che dicevi nell'altro post.

Il diverso assetto che richiede una situazione come questa a differenza di una guerra.

Leggevo di una inviata in luoghi di guerra che diceva che quando non teme che il soffitto le crolli sulla testa, non è guerra.
Semplice e diretto.

Certo, una situazione come questa scatena i nemici interiori.
E i nemici interiori son complessi da gestire. Proiettarli è una scorciatoia mentale.

Ma in tempi come questi credo sia una scorciatoia parecchio rischiosa. (anche perchè raccoglierebbe lo scontento di decenni).

Dopo la prima guerra mondiale, ci fu la spagnola e dopo la spagnola il ventennio e la seconda guerra mondiale.

Ragionare in termini bellici ha risvolti, in termini di coscienza collettiva, rischiosi.
A partire dalle manipolazioni politiche e informative.

E non penso ad un ventennio...penso più al caos vista la situazione attuale dal punto di vista politico dove manco riescono a mettersi d'accordo sul tacere una data di fine lockdown creando così ulteriore frustrazione e confusione.

Se la coscienza collettiva si struttura su una metafora bellica, metafora peraltro basato su immaginari non reali, perchè per nostra fortuna la guerra manco sappiamo cosa sia, semplicemente le energie non vengono indirizzate prima sul contenimento e poi sulla ri-progettazione.

Perdendo l'opportunità di questa crisi.
E questo è il rischio maggiore che vedo in prospettiva.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> AH.
> Possibile che ne sappia più tu di me sulle pornostar?
> Dopo vado a informarmi meglio sulla signora in questione.


Google


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mito una porno star?


Mi sono rotto il cazzo di spiegarti perché non sai fare i collegamenti.
Fattelo spiegare da lei


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi sta lavorando?
> A inizio marzo tutti gli eventi commerciali di rilievo (fiere, convegni, seminari, rappresentanze varie...) sono stati sospesi in tutta la penisola fino a settembre. E con quelli si fattura.
> Voi pensate di avere campo libero prima per andare in spiaggia? Forse se ne può parlare per chi ha già una pensione*.
> A noi hanno già confermato (era ovvio) che quest'anno non ci saranno chiusure estive, nè ferie per nessuno (già fatte tutti forzatamente). E siamo una multinazionale. Una piccola azienda a conduzione familiare, se sopravvissuta, non chiuderà nemmeno la notte per i prossimi 2 anni.
> ...


Sto lavorando come un muratore albanese. Smart working 14 ore secche + il resto del tempo è tenere insieme i depressi che lavorano per me. Già che c'ero mi sono fatto 4 corsi abilitanti in elearning.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io spero per l’ultima di Luglio una settimana in montagna
> 15 gg di maggio al mare rimandati a settembre
> Poi ho un week per fine settembre in Scozia
> impossibile saperlo ora
> ...


Tranquilla. Partono i licenziamenti collettivi a nastro appena finisce la cig.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> In questo caso, la guerra sarebbe quella "contro" i divieti?
> Nella metafora guerresca non riesco a comprendere chi sarebbe il nemico.
> Contro, ma contro chi?
> 
> #potrebbeandarepeggiopotrebbepiovere (cit.)


Il nemico..  è lì il guaio

Ieri @ipazia diceva della percezione del rischio, e del nemico da combattere..

Ovviamente aspettarsi in questa guerra che il nemico sia, come in una guerra convenzionalmente intesa, quello con l'elmetto tondo e la divisa grigia che sta dietro il monte, è illusorio

Il nemico è da nessuna parte e ovunque, e il senso di questa guerra è che ognuno si costruisce i suoi.

Proprio @ipazia parlava giorni fa di una signora che starnutiva al super, e lei molto preoccupata stava a distanza, uscendo spaventata e correndo a gettarsi in doccia

Quello è "il nemico" (per lei)
Il nemico che può offenderti, colpirti, da cui devi fuggire

In questa guerra di nemici c'è ne sono di tutti i tipi
Il. Nemico è quello che gira senza mascherina, o quello che fa la spesa da 10 euro.
Ognuno si sceglie il suo, in base alla sua sensibilità

Ognuno "sente" i suoi nemici nella misura in cui teme di essere colpito, e ognuno ha punti diversi vulnerabili rispetto all'altro .

È una guerra complessa, magari ci fosse "il nemico da combattere"
Allora sarebbe tropo facile

Ecco perché forse può spaventare chiamarla guerra, perché il nemico tradizionale non c'è

E in questo senso capisco chi rifugge il termine


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il nemico..  è lì il guaio
> 
> Ieri @ipazia diceva della percezione del rischio, e del nemico da combattere..
> 
> ...



Ho usato un modo di dire (non ieri): "il nemico è aria".
Che significa che il nemico non esiste in forma fisica, ma è la proiezione all'esterno dei propri nemici interiori, delle proprie difficoltà e frustrazioni, delle emozioni innominate all'interno, coartate.

E questo meccanismo lo spieghi bene tu, quando descrivi il fatto che non c'è un nemico preciso ma ognuno individua il suo a seconda delle sue percezioni che creano all'esterno l'inascoltato interno. 

Non saper riconoscere che quello che si proietta fuori non esiste nel fuori, perchè è una autoproduzione, ossia un autoinganno che ha la funzione di dare concretezza a emozioni che non si sanno riconoscere dentro, porta a non comprendere quel che sta accadendo dentro per farsene carico anche fuori attivandosi e assumendosi la responsabilità dei propri vissuti e potendo quindi agire.
E invece scaricando sull'esterno (dal governo, al piove, etcetc) e mettendosi in condizione di impotenza e frustrazione. (e questo si trasforma in un dover dare urgente risposta in un fare. Qualunque fare.)

Buona parte dell'utilizzo delle problematicità, e buona parte delle mie perplessità riguardo ai volontari, riguarda esattamente questo.

Se un volontario vuole correre a fare il volontario perchè in lui non riesce a collocare il malessere, nel momento in cui andrà a fare il volontario proietterà fuori di sè i suoi malesseri.
E in questa situazione li proietta sulle persone.

La paura della malattia, della situazione per sè - che si traduce in senso di inutilità e mancanza di motivazione a cui dare risposta -, per dire, se non riconosciuta diviene cura - disfunzionale ed egoriferita - della malattia nell'altro o della situazione esterna.
Gli operatori che si occupano di cura fanno percorsi ad hoc costanti a riguardo se sono ben formati.
Proprio per non usare l'utenza per soddisfare propri bisogni e per imparare a distanziare le emozioni e usarle come strumento riducendo il rischio di fare danni sull'utente.
(che è il motivo per cui non si cura un parente a nessun livello se non in termini di vicinanza.)
Se curi l'altro in questo modo è matematico che fai la cazzata. Perchè ti esponi troppo, perchè non sai riconoscere la differenza fra te e l'altro, perchè scarichi sull'altro i tuoi bisogni.

E se scarichi sull'altro i tuoi bisogni, non solo non sai riconoscere i pericoli per te (e fai danno) ma non li sai riconoscere neppure nell'altro (e fai danni).
Danni che qualcun altro dovrà risolvere facendosi carico dell'impreparazione. E quindi qualcun altro avrà da lavorare il doppio con una maggiore esposizione ai rischi.

Mi spiego?

E qui nasce una prima differenza fra guerra e pandemia.
In una pandemia non sapere che le proprie azioni ricadono su tutti amplificate è un grosso problema. In una pandemia gli individui non hanno solo responsabilità ma corresponsabilità.
In guerra male che va salti su una mina e cazzi tuoi. In guerra non esisti come individuo. Sei carne da macello (quindi ben venga lo spirito altruistico che porta a saltellare allegramente sulle mine, che almeno gli altri poi possono passare).

Quanto all'episodio che citi, minchia, c'hai la memoria giocherellona ..era in posta. Ed era il 4 marzo. (e mi piace parecchio la tua immagine della corsa in doccia, è interessante la tua creazione della sequenza di immagini..)
Ero una paranoica ansiosa che ingigantiva gli eventi, in quel periodo 

La tipa, giusto per aggiornamento, è ancora ora in ospedale intubata.

Il mio istinto quando coglie il pericolo è tendenzialmente affidabile e mi fido.


Io ho sentito e riconosciuto pericolo.
E ho attivato i procolli che ritenevo IO corretti per abbassare il rischio all'esposizione. Dall'entrare in casa lasciando fuori i vestiti e le scarpe, disinfettare gli oggetti che avevo dovuto appoggiare dove la tipa aveva sparso saliva (si prendeva ancora per il culo lo starnutire nell'incavo del braccio) e lavarmi. ( e mi fa ridacchiare pensare a come queste pratiche ora rese prassi consigliate dall'iss allora sembrassero esagerazioni).

Quindi non un nemico da combattere ed eliminare (illusione eliminare un virus pandemico, non pensi?), ma una situazione da gestire OCCUPANDOSENE concretamente attraverso azioni che era in mio potere attuare. (occuparsi è un modo per non sentire l'impotenza, per esempio, e non sperimentare il senso di inutilità in una situazione che rimanda alla propria vulnerabilità. Nella consapevolezza che non tutto è controllabile. Il nemico lo uccidi. Un pericolo lo contieni e lo gestisci attraverso la riduzione del rischio e del danno).


Fra pericolo e nemico corre una grande differenza.

Non sapere riconoscere e distinguere il nemico da un pericolo è pericoloso in guerra.
figuriamoci in una pandemia.

Dove e quando questa confusione diventa il gioco preferito per chi su questa confusione ci costruisce consenso e potere. (e la massa bove ci abbocca)


----------



## feather (7 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E che livello.


Pensa a quel povero diavolo a cui sarà toccata la quarantena con lei. 24/24... Impegnativo


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho usato un modo di dire (non ieri): "il nemico è aria".
> Che significa che il nemico non esiste in forma fisica, ma è la proiezione all'esterno dei propri nemici interiori, delle proprie difficoltà e frustrazioni, delle emozioni innominate all'interno, coartate.
> 
> E questo meccanismo lo spieghi bene tu, quando descrivi il fatto che non c'è un nemico preciso ma ognuno individua il suo a seconda delle sue percezioni che creano all'esterno l'inascoltato interno.
> ...


Ma vedi.. che la tizia che starnutiva sia ancora intubata, serve solo a sostenere la tua posizione nel contesto

Che però è la “tua posizione” e non la “posizione giusta”

a rovescio, se la tizia fosse adesso a farsi il ballo sul balcone, la tua posizione ne uscirebbe forse compromessa?

No di certo.

E non vale mica per te, vale per chiunque, sono solo le differenti posizioni che determinano diverse angolazioni dalle quali si vede la cosa.


E ogni cosa la si traduce in modo strumentale a mantenere la propria posizione, o se vogliamo spingerci più in là.. la posizione “giusta” dalla quale tutti coloro che non hanno la tua posizione diventano automaticamente “sbagliati”


e la signora ieri starnutente e oggi intubata risponde al quadro giusto, mentre quella se oggi balla sul balcone, ci si gira di là


ma non è mica una critica eh.. sono angolazioni, angolazioni di potenza e fragilità


Come l’angolazione per cui chi (a torto o a ragione) ritiene di avere delle energie disponibili per un contesto, automaticamente diventa uno che chiuso in casa quello che tu chiami malessere, mentre semplicemente ritiene (a torto o a ragione) di avere energie disponibili da impiegare in modo che (a torto o a ragione) ritiene più produttivo per la sua angolazione, per il SUO quadro.


Non giusto né sbagliato, ma diverso da altri quadri


E poi.. il malessere.. o quel che tu chiami malessere, è buona parte della benzina del motore del progresso.. è quel che ti fa “uscire” e ti porta al fare (magari disastri, anche)


e certo che un volontario esce a fare il volontario per curarsi (aver cura di se)


o chi esce a imbrattare muri o a spaccare vetrine dei negozi esce per curarsi (aver cura di se)


e come si fa a avere un bisogno e non “scaricarlo sugli altri”?


Se io ho bisogno di aprire un negozio di foulard perché ho un “malessere” che mi porta a licenziarmi  improvvisamente da dove lavoro, come faccio a non scaricare il mio bisogno sugli altri?


Il povero imprenditore che da un giorno all’altro si trova scoperto nel posto che occupavo, la gente che passa ed è costretta a vedere la mia vetrina di foulard del cazzo, in mezzo alla via, per via del mio malessere.. e a loro chi ci pensa, poverini?

Ci penso io con mio bisogno? Ma manco per il cazzo..

quanto a guerra e pandemia, certo che sono due cose diverse, io non dico che sono uguali, dico che io sento odore di guerra, tante guerre a dir la verità, ognuno la sua.


Tanti nemici, e tanti pericoli, ma diversi.


La pandemia è solo un teatro, anzi in questo momento è IL teatro 


per me


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. che la tizia che starnutiva sia ancora intubata, serve solo a sostenere la tua posizione nel contesto
> 
> Che però è la “tua posizione” e non la “posizione giusta”
> 
> ...


Parto dal fondo.

Sono d'accordo.

Ogni cosa è un teatro. A noi la scelta di COME partecipare alla rappresentazione.
Non abbiamo la scelta del COSA. E questa pandemia lo sta sottolineando potentemente.
Possiamo però decidere il nostro copione, il nostro costume. Il nostro ruolo.

(e qui si potrebbe parlare di libertà...ma poi mi dite che sono luuuungaaa...)

Ed è anche un gioco.
Ma vedi, se io gioco alla pandemia, gioco alla pandemia.
Non gioco alla guerra.
E faccio un adeguamento anche delle regole al contesto. (diverso giocare al parco e giocare in partita nazionale)

Se no finisco per far quella che alla partita di pallavolo si incazza coi giocatori perchè usano solo le mani. Come se fossero il nemico.
E invece semplicemente quello è il gioco e ha le sue regole.
E oltre a non aver capito un cazzo del gioco, manco sto capendo un cazzo del contesto.

E riduco le mie scelte.
Mettendomi fra l'altro in posizione di impotenza rispetto al piccolo campo di azione che ho a disposizione.

che tu senta odor di guerra è una questione linguistica, per certi versi.
E' il tuo modo di AVER rappresentato anche in passato il mondo.

E anche io ho come riferimento la guerra.

Quell'articolo mi ha interessata proprio perchè mi discuteva sul mio linguaggio e sulla mia rappresentazione del mondo.

Non ho tendenzialmente problemi a mettermi in discussione se quel che mi viene presentato è plausibile e sensato. E fondato e verificabile.
quell'articolo per esempio lo è.
E non ho problemi a rivedere la posizione di conseguenza. 

Ed è lo stesso discorso per cui ho citato le condizioni della tipa.

Vedi, al 4 marzo quando esprimevo quello che pensavo e quello che stavo capendo mi sono sentita dire di tutto.
Esagerata, allarmista, ansiosa, etc etc.
E per quanto io se sono convinta di qualcosa tiro dritta, ascolto anche quello che mi viene detto e mi ci faccio domande sopra.
quindi mi sono chiesta parecchie volte se davvero non fossi allarmista e vittima di paure che non riuscivo a riconoscere.
Pensa, avevo fatto anche quattro chiacchiere col mio psyco a riguardo.
Non tanto per cercare rassicurazione o giusto o sbagliato, ma perchè ad un certo punto, mentre tutto intorno a me andava nella direzione praticamente opposta alla mia mi sono chiesta se non fosse la mia una allucinazione.

L'altra cosa che ho fatto, sono una pragmatica, è stata raccogliere dati.
Fare ricerca azione.

Quindi come in ricerca azione, facevo ipotesi agivo di conseguenza e poi andavo a verificare.
Di volta in volta.
Aggiustando di volta in volta il tiro.
Studiando i perchè e i percome.

La tipa quindi per me è un dato a conferma della mia capacità di rilevare il pericolo.
Se non fosse finita malata avrei letto la mia reazione come esagerata.
Ho testato il mio istinto. Cercando prove concrete (non pugnette )

Ricerca azione, che in questo periodo in me sta riguardando principalmente l'istinto. .
E' un dato oggettivo: intubata.
E io prima di lei non avevo sentito quella sensazione lungo la spina dorsale (che mi ha letteralmente salvato il culo in situazioni pericolose).

sono deformazioni professional.
Io prendo posizione.
E poi verifico.
Se i dati confermano, faccio un altro passo.
SE non confermano, torno indietro o aggiusto o quel che serve.

Sulla questione dei bisogni...ti rispondo con calma.
Ora come ora scriverei un pippone.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo.
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Volentieri.. Sul discorso "bisogni"

E sul resto..partiamo pure dal "teatro"
Che come vedi dalla pandemia o dalle statistiche, a esplodere mondi infiniti si fa presto..
Sulla libera scelta.. Io non sono sicuro.

Per la massa penso sia libera nell'ambito di un paradigma individuale  storico preesistente.. Di un ruolo, di un odore percepito, e anche di una visione prospettica sul domani. E molto altro, compresa la situazione familiare personale.

Quindi è una "scelta" molto ristretta, non ampia, individualmente parlando

Come partecipa e che copione ha un poliziotto che deve pattugliare le strade? E un salumiere? E un infermiere? E un poveraccio di scampia? E Draghi? O la Capua? E un figlio di uno ricoverato in RSA? (mi ha detto @perplesso che è figo chiamarli così)

Tutti pienamente liberi e sullo stesso piano di scelta secondo te?

Secondo me no

E ancora non siamo partiti e abbiamo davanti milioni di visioni tutte diverse, che mettono in questo teatro cose tutte diverse

E non si è mosso ancora un passo

E sto parlando solo di ruoli eh?
Poi ci sono le persone, la loro storia, le loro paure ataviche, i loro punti di forza
I loro egoismi

Che mica se dico "pandemia" sono il mago Silvan che sparisce tutto e tutti vedono le stesse cose
Sarebbe bello fosse così.. Ma non lo è

Che quadro ha in testa Skorpio di questo contesto, che studia su maps il tragitto da fare per non incrociare la pattuglia della polizia, e rischiare di pagare una multa salata, per fare una cosa che nel SUO quadro ritiene giusta, senza capire se nel quadro del poliziotto risulterà giusta?

Che quadro ha chi da posizione autorevole dice: bisogna restare chiusi! Bisogna testare a casa! (?)

E che quadro ha chi, da posizione altrettanto autorevole dice: bisogna iniziare a riaprire! Bisogna ripartire! Non si può più aspettare! (?)

Che malessere ha chi ogni giorno dice "fase 2" "fase 2" "fase 2"?

Che guerra combatte chi in questo teatro dice: "se continua così non riapriremo! Siamo rovinati! " (?)

O quello che ieri qui sotto urlacciava insulti a uno col cane a 200 metri ma senza mascherina?

Che quadro ha in testa la Testa, e che guerra in testa ha la Testa.. Che scrive "smettiamo" e non "smettete" di dire che è una guerra

Che quadro ha in testa la ragazza Padovana che sabato mattina mi ha improvvisamente mandato una prenotazione per fine ottobre, tutta frizzante e eccitata dalla voglia di venire in Toscana per un evento mondiale?

Quale è la prospettiva" giusta"?

Questo è "il teatro" ed è ben altro dalla pandemia.

E sin dall'inizio io sono stato non particolarmente interessato a parlare di pandemia, ma sono interessato a parlare di "teatro"

Purché lo scopo non sia trovare il giusto e lo sbagliato, il "dritto" e il "fesso" etc.. Etc..


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volentieri.. Sul discorso "bisogni"
> 
> E sul resto..partiamo pure dal "teatro"
> Che come vedi dalla pandemia o dalle statistiche, a esplodere mondi infiniti si fa presto..
> ...


Questo tuo post esplicita in maniera chiarissima il perchè iniziare a costruire un linguaggio comune sia fondamentale  

Per quanto riguarda la libertà...come si fa a parlare di libertà se non si parla di limite?
Io sono libera di provare a volare.
E sono quindi libera di lanciarmi da un dirupo per essere libera.
Se non penso che però per quanto io desideri di esser libera di volare non ho le ali...quando mi lancio dal dirupo semplicemente se mi va bene mi fratturo le ossa. Se mi va male mi spiaccico al suolo.
E fine della libertà (o forse inizio...chi lo sa)

Per quanto riguarda i bisogni.

Tu vuoi parlare del teatro. Benissimo.
Esplicita il bisogno.
Può essere che interessi pure a me.

Ma se invece di esplicitarlo lo tieni implicito e se si parla di pandemia ti inserisci buttando la questione del teatro senza connettere e condividere i tuoi pensieri, non puoi pensare che sarai compreso.
che può andar bene. se va bene a te.

Ma stai scaricando un tuo bisogno inespresso obbligando gli altri a farsene carico. Che farsene carico sia accoglierti oppure rifiutarti.

Per quanto riguarda le RSA e la semplificazione in ospizio, sono pignola.
Non è che fa più figo.
Sono semplicemente strutture organizzate economicamente e logisticamente in modo diverso da un ospizio.
Tanto che la guerra - questa sì - che è in atto è che dopo che pur essendo strutture sanitarie non sono state fornite del minimo aiuto concreto (parlo di dpi, personale etc etc) c'è pure l'idea di usarle come spazio per i malati di covid.
E questo è possibile pensarlo proprio perchè non sono semplici ospizi e il loro nome non è semplicemente un essere fighi.

Le vogliono usare perchè hanno l'attrezzatura sanitaria per sostenere un malato subacuto.
E il personale.
visto che al loro interno ci lavorano medici e infermieri.
(non tenendo conto di cosa significhi - e cosa ha significato per quelle che l'hanno fatto  - accogliere i malati di covid in una struttura che ha sì personale e apparecchiatura sanitaria, ma non ha l'organizzazione e la logistica per rendere concreta la cosa senza mettere a rischio gli ospiti che comunque pagano e profumatamente, anche se sono vecchi del cazzo che non servono - se non per pagare e arricchire qualcuno -).
E le conseguenze sono state aumento dei contagi e creazione di focolai. Oltre che morti più o meno denunciati.   

E storicamente hanno fatto parecchio comodo economicamente. Formigoni ci ha sguazzato parecchio in questo tipo di appalti.
E' una storia parecchio lunga parte dagli anni 90 e si snoda con la 328 del 2000. Con tutto il resto che è venuto dopo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2020)

Mario chiesa e il pio albergo trivulzio....l'origine di tangentopoli/mani pulite


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Mario chiesa e il pio albergo trivulzio....l'origine di tangentopoli/mani pulite



eh già...

e adesso stanno "aspettando" gli ispettori....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo tuo post esplicita in maniera chiarissima il perchè iniziare a costruire un linguaggio comune sia fondamentale
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la libertà...come si fa a parlare di libertà se non si parla di limite?
> Io sono libera di provare a volare.
> ...



E con che basi si può anche solo immaginare di costruire un linguaggio comune, se io parlo di "interesse" e tu mi rimandi che io avrei "bisogno"?

Credo che tra le tante distinzioni fra le due cose, ci sia il fatto che se uno ha interesse, è non incontra, si gira di là e cambia strada

Se invece c'è bisogno, si può pure arrivare fino alla "guerra"

E appunto, poiché portare cibo al mio gatto non è un interesse, ma un bisogno (si, quello lo è) , ora vado a far guerra


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2020)

Interessi e bisogni non vivono in dimensioni parallele  

anzi, proprio tornando alla questione della motivazione, compartecipano alla costruzione di motivazione.

buona missione 

Sappi comunque che nel dpcm è vero che si parla di colonie preesistenti...ma...portar da mangiare ai randagi alias animali in libertà appartenenti ad un territorio, riguarda anche la sicurezza igienico sanitaria di un territorio.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Interessi e bisogni non vivono in dimensioni parallele
> 
> anzi, proprio tornando alla questione della motivazione, compartecipano alla costruzione di motivazione.
> 
> ...


  

Dal minuto 22:30

Anche se secondo me  merita guardarlo tutto


----------



## isabel (7 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il nemico..  è lì il guaio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In questa prospettiva tutto è guerra e niente lo è, nel senso che il paradigma discende dalla posizione che assume la persona nel contesto.
E ci sono persone che si sentono in guerra sempre, battagliano in ogni situazione, indipendentemente dal contesto.
Se intendi dire che questo contesto agevola e fornisce spunti a chi vive in questa prospettiva, concordo. Ci si potrebbe anche chiedere il perché, volendo, ma esulerebbe completamente dal thread e dal dialogo che facciamo.  
Però.
Lo scopo delle metafore è esemplificare un concetto o una circostanza utilizzando immagini note e condivise, che (possono certamente non corrispondere "punto-punto" ma) dovrebbero avere almeno un minimo di aderenza con gli attori, i contorni e le strategie del concetto che vanno ad esemplificare. In questo caso, una pandemia.


Partendo da qui. Io non leggo aderenza.
E mi sembra una metafora fuorviante.
Parla di contrapposizione dove servirebbe collaborazione.
Parla di nemici, invitando, se ce ne fosse bisogno, a cercarne.
È quindi una metafora "pericolosa", fa perdere di vista sia cosa sta accadendo sia la posizione di contenimento adottata come strategia (in senso stretto).


A me non spaventa il termine "guerra" mi spaventa che si "concettualizzi" un evento non causale, non prevedibile e, per definizione, livellante, con un evento o un contesto strettamente non casuale, prevedibile al punto di vivere di strategia. Ma questo fraintendimento capita in diversi contesti e situazioni.


Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.
Tu lo senti il pericolo che si insinua a parlare ed agire concettualizzando come guerra ciò che non lo è?
Io lo sento ed è il genere di guerra o contrapposizione che, pur non essendo una persona pacifica, rifuggo.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> In questa prospettiva tutto è guerra e niente lo è, nel senso che il paradigma discende dalla posizione che assume la persona nel contesto.
> E ci sono persone che si sentono in guerra sempre, battagliano in ogni situazione, indipendentemente dal contesto.
> Se intendi dire che questo contesto agevola e fornisce spunti a chi vive in questa prospettiva, concordo. Ci si potrebbe anche chiedere il perché, volendo, ma esulerebbe completamente dal thread e dal dialogo che facciamo.
> Però.
> ...


Io penso che sia pericoloso, si.

E in questo senso condivido l'articolo della Testa quando dice che è un termine pericoloso perché può innescare meccanismi

Come spinte autoritaristiche, per dire, che in UE peraltro già sono fatto compiuto (Ungheria)

La differenza è che ciò che spaventa la Testa, non spaventa me.. Quindi per dire, a me una svolta autoritaria non spaventa

Di un autoritarismo "intelligente" , come ad esempio il fascismo, nei modi in cui me ne parlava la mia mamma, probabilmente in una visione tutta sua, parziale e difettosa, come tutte le visioni

La guerra è un paradigma sicuramente, e condivido, può esser guerra anche una discussione di lavoro, per chi la "vive" come tale

Se hai il paradigma, non vuol dire che automaticamente sei in guerra per tutto e su tutto, ma forse hai una spinta per riconoscere chi sta "vivendo" tumulti di guerra

Un po come riconoscere chi ha avuto una certa esperienza, con due occhiate e due parole

Ecco, io non mi sento in guerra a stare a casa o a metter la mascherina o altro, ma sicuramente ci sono alcuni "passaggi, tipo oggi, in cui mi sento in guerra

E inoltre avendo il paradigma, vedo e sento odore di guerra attorno a me, in chi parla nei media, nelle istituzioni, e anche nella gente comune, talvolta.

Con nemici diversi e pericoli diversi

Magari sono proiezioni mie, ma i modi e i termini espliciti, a me sembrano inequivocabili

Tu senti questi rumori e odori? Oppure senti attorno a te grande pacificazione e nessuna traccia di guerra?


----------



## isabel (8 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che sia pericoloso, si.
> 
> E in questo senso condivido l'articolo della Testa quando dice che è un termine pericoloso perché può innescare meccanismi
> 
> ...


Rumori, odori e, ti dirò di più, sento retrogusti anche nel dibattere tra #andràtuttobene vs #andràtuttoboh.
Ma questo è un odore, a mio avviso, trascurabile.

Ci ho pensato e ho la sensazione che la "guerra" di cui parli sia quella circostanza che determina la posizione individuale che si traduce in "ognun per se', dio per tutti". 
E' così?

Se è così è un circolo vizioso dettato da un autoinganno diverso dalla negazione, ma lo stesso un inganno.
Concettualizzata una circostanza come guerra e si assume un assetto di guerra, ma l'ipotesi alla base è arbitraria e "non collimante".
Da premesse inesatte si giunge a conclusioni errate.
Se suppongo (l'esempio più scemo che mi viene in mente) che 3 sia pari (supposizione arbitraria) posso dimostrare che 5 non è un numero primo, perchè divisibile per 2.
E' una dimostrazione banale, che in matematica si risolve dicendo "Assurdo! Pertanto 3 non è un numero dispari".
Ora. 
Una premessa errata o ingannevole, in questo caso, dove conduce?

Quindi, sì, non vedo pacificazione intorno a me ma, non per questo, ritengo corretta la metafora bellica.
Per ora, io non mi sento in guerra e ritengo la visione bellica svantaggiosa, pericolosa.
E non penso che sia fruttuoso convogliare questi movimenti interiori in "attività utili" (che siano supporti logistici o ronde o quel che sia).
Fruttuoso è assumere che non è richiesta attività bensì contenimento.
Resilienza e non resistenza.

Quel che davvero mi piacerebbe è riuscire a scovare una metafora più calzante. Ma non riesco.
So che alcuni concetti chiave, per me, dovrebbero essere: cooperazione, quotidianità, semplicità, responsabilità individuale come mebri di una collettività, caso.
Queste parole sono slegate, manca un collante, manca una immagine iconica (per quanto ignota ai più) come la guerra e uno slogan accattivante come: "Lottiamo contro il virus".
Mi piacerebbe trovare un panorama, una immagine in cui sia possibile declinarli, tutti insieme quei concetti. 
Si capisce un po' quel che intendo?


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che sia pericoloso, si.
> 
> E in questo senso condivido l'articolo della Testa quando dice che è un termine pericoloso perché può innescare meccanismi
> 
> ...


Siamo accodati alla Germania e in opposizione agli USA, i soldati russi sul territorio, l'Europa si sta spezzando su due fronti e io ho una sensazione di dejavu.
La storia si ripete solo in parte, negli equilibri e non nei nomi e nei fatti.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Rumori, odori e, ti dirò di più, sento retrogusti anche nel dibattere tra #andràtuttobene vs #andràtuttoboh.
> Ma questo è un odore, a mio avviso, trascurabile.
> 
> Ci ho pensato e ho la sensazione che la "guerra" di cui parli sia quella circostanza che determina la posizione individuale che si traduce in "ognun per se', dio per tutti".
> ...


Si, io lo capisco.

Mi hai fatto pensare a una sorta di "paradiso terrestre" nel quale, attraverso la circostanza pandemica, tutti i coinvolti (che in questo caso siamo proprio tutti) trovano comunanza nei termini come quelli che citi:

"cooperazione, quotidianità, semplicità, responsabilità individuale come mebri di una collettività"

La collettività è, dovrebbe essere il mondo, nei suoi vari strati, individui.. Governi.

Una visione molto religiosa se vogliamo, trasversale e unente.

Come una" strada" da auspicare di trovare come comunità umana, anche per il futuro, attorno a quelle parole.

Non so dire un termine, ma il "panorama" che ricerchi mi ha riportato a questo

Uno scenario religioso e molto romantico, dove ladro e poliziotto si salutano e sorridono, uno dalla finestra chiuso in casa e l'altro giù in strada a far la ronda. 

Però è una sorta di paradiso terrestre laico (passami il termine) che temo resterà solo un auspicio


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo accodati alla Germania e in opposizione agli USA, i soldati russi sul territorio, l'Europa si sta spezzando su due fronti e io ho una sensazione di dejavu.
> La storia si ripete solo in parte, negli equilibri e non nei nomi e nei fatti.


Beh.. Trump conta i morti e comincia a puntare il bazooka ora contro la Cina ora contro l'Oms

Nella "comunità" europea.. Si affilano i coltelli attorno al tavolo del Mes e Eurobond

Solo per volare molto in alto con gli esempi


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dal minuto 22:30
> 
> Anche se secondo me  merita guardarlo tutto


L'ho guardato tutto alla fine, simpatico!! 

Non ho capito bene però a cosa si dovesse riferire. 

Il collegamento che ci ho fatto io è che se si sanno le cose e se si sa l'obiettivo, si arriva. 

Ma è un collegamento tutto personale. 
che si ricollega a me fondamentalmente. 

Per certi versi, pensavo, somiglio a dentone...hoh sempre usato la conoscenza per arrivare dove mi ero prefissata di arrivare. 
Dandomi l'opzione di cambiar strada durante le varie revisioni di percorso. 

Ma non ci trovo collegamenti rispetto al 3d, se devo essere sincera. 
Forse l'unica cosa è il riferimento alla lettura del dpcm.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'ho guardato tutto alla fine, simpatico!!
> 
> Non ho capito bene però a cosa si dovesse riferire.
> 
> ...


Si, era il riferimento alla lettura del dpcm, mi è venuta in mente così  

Si, è simpatico


----------



## stany (9 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo accodati alla Germania e in opposizione agli USA, i soldati russi sul territorio, l'Europa si sta spezzando su due fronti e io ho una sensazione di dejavu.
> La storia si ripete solo in parte, negli equilibri e non nei nomi e nei fatti.


Allora speriamo nel piano Marshall


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Rumori, odori e, ti dirò di più, sento retrogusti anche nel dibattere tra #andràtuttobene vs #andràtuttoboh.
> Ma questo è un odore, a mio avviso, trascurabile.
> 
> Ci ho pensato e ho la sensazione che la "guerra" di cui parli sia quella circostanza che determina la posizione individuale che si traduce in "ognun per se', dio per tutti".
> ...


Quando c’è la guerra si usa una metafora? Non mi pare. Semmai si aggiungono aggettivi giustificativi quali giusta o difensiva o preventiva o santa.
Questa non è una guerra è una epidemia e richiede quarantena.
Mi sembra che i termini esistano già.
Voler usarne altri mi sembra comunque fuorviante.
Poi volersi sentire in guerra ed eroici per starsene in casa con tutte le comodità e senza alcuna penuria di generi di prima (e pure seconda e terza) necessità mi pare fuori luogo.
Invece il problema economico per molti, e per tutti in generale, è un’altra cosa.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, era il riferimento alla lettura del dpcm, mi è venuta in mente così
> 
> Si, è simpatico


E' bella l'impostazione.  

dopo averlo guardato, mentre ridacchiavo pensavo che è una impostazione esattamente opposta alla guerra.
Proprio come visione.

E lo può essere proprio perchè c'è lo spazio per il sapere, per il discutere e mostrare il sapere e usarlo come ponte per comunicare, chiarirsi, discutere e raggiungere obiettivi.

In una situazione di guerra, la commissione non si sarebbe fatta le seghe a chiedersi come dire o non dire dei denti, men che meno si sarebbero imbarazzati riguardo al dire dei denti. Men che meno si sarebbero posti il problema del dire qualunque cosa che potesse giustificare (scartato. e fuori dai coglioni o morto)
E lui non avrebbe potuto arrivare dove voleva semplicemente usando le sue capacità e le sue competenze.

Anzi, se ci avesse provato gli avrebbero semplicemente sparato.
O forse anche prima di provarci. Quel difetto era un impedimento alla partecipazione. (quindi lui sarebbe stato inutile ai fini del potere, figuriamoci pure ascoltarlo e lasciare spazio di movimento).

Io i vari dpcm me li sono letti. So quello che c'è scritto e quando mi muovo ho le motivazioni chiare in testa anche per discuterne eventualmente.

L'enpa mi pare di Roma, dopo che alcune volontarie di colonia sono state multate perchè i vigili non conoscevano la parte di dpcm legata alle colonie e gli animali liberi sul territorio, ha fatto ricorso (e questo significa pagamenti delle multe sospese). Oltre che aver diramato indicazioni per i vari volontari enpa o meno su come muoversi a riguardo.

In guerra cor cazzo che sarebbe possibile.

Certo, se si va in giro come uno dei fermati nei territori vicini al mio e la risposta è "volevo farmi un giro", non è il dpcm stringente, ma te coglione che fai a casaccio sperando nella provvidenza.

Ma questo non è questione di contesto bellico oppure no.

Anzi...a ben pensarci lo è anche questo.
In guerra la manica di coglioni che girano liberamente oggi, semplicemente sarebbero finiti a far da cibo per le bestie.

E per fortuna...fosse guerra, le denunce avrebbero creato più morti del corona 

La lettura del dpcm come una restrizione e basta, senza vederci dentro le opzioni e le possibilità, che ci sono visto che non è che sia poi così stringente. Le cose fondamentali si possono serenamente fare, è una responsabilità dello sguardo di chi legge.

E una realtà di analfabetismo funzionale preesistente a tutto questo.

In queste settimane, per lavoro, mi trovo più di prima a dover "tradurre" documenti. Mica il dpcm eh.
eppure...minchia...che disagio che gira!!

E sta gente, se non gli fossero tradotti, rimarrebbe tagliata da tutta una serie di questioni che invece sono importanti per proseguire a fare pur essendo in casa.

Ma questa, è responsabilità individuale che non riguarda nè la guerra nè la pandemia.
Piuttosto una pigrizia di fondo che davanti alla fatica del leggere, del comprendere, dell'elaborare non fa niente. Salvo lamentarsi dei disservizi.

Oggi come oggi ci sono tutti i mezzi per farsi carico della propria mancanza di competenza. Serve muovere il culo e, come si dice, piegare la schiena.

fossimo in guerra non ci sarebbe la scelta del farlo o non farlo.

SE lo fai vivi. Se non lo fai muori.


----------



## isabel (9 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando c’è la guerra si usa una metafora? Non mi pare. Semmai si aggiungono aggettivi giustificativi quali giusta o difensiva o preventiva o santa.
> Questa non è una guerra è una epidemia e richiede quarantena.
> Mi sembra che i termini esistano già.
> Voler usarne altri mi sembra comunque fuorviante.
> ...


Questa non è una guerra infatti.
Lo sostengo da diversi post in questo thread. 
E mi pareva talmente inadatta la parola da non ritenerla opportuna neppure come metafora.
In genere si usano metafore anche in prersenza di parole puntuali per meglio esplictare un concetto e condividerlo.
Nel discorrere ho esplicitato che sarebbe un piacere, per me, trovare semmai un'altra metafora.

Non so quanti abbiano voglia di sentirsi eroi. Io no, in generale, non in questa particolare circostanza.
Tu conosci molti che si sentono o vorrebbero sentirsi eroi?
Io no.


----------



## isabel (9 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, io lo capisco.
> 
> Mi hai fatto pensare a una sorta di "paradiso terrestre" nel quale, attraverso la circostanza pandemica, tutti i coinvolti (che in questo caso siamo proprio tutti) trovano comunanza nei termini come quelli che citi:
> 
> ...


Un paradiso terrestre laico...beh, a me non sembra un'ipotesi malaccio.
A casa mia si dice "Meglio che un calcio nelle palle" 

E' bello il panorama che hai individuato in quel pugno di parole.
Ed è magari naturale che possa sembrare idealistico.
Ma lo stesso mi sembra che sia  migliore tendere a questo che alla disgregazione sociale, all'"ognun per se' dio per tutti".

Io credo che non sia una visione religiosa o romantica:
"cooperazione, quotidianità, semplicità, responsabilità individuale come mebri di una collettività"
Io ci leggo impegno laico e civico, se vuoi è anche un vivere al passo con le proprie esigenze reali e possibilità concrete, senza dimenticare che nel mondo siamo in tanti.
E' una scelta "politica".
Comunque mi hai ricordato una canzone, che ad un dato momento recita:
"Dire fare baciare lettera o testamento
gli dei sono partiti, autoesiliati
dio non si sa
ma un atomo divino è conficcato in ogni cuore umano"

Resta che in guerra si muore, a pagare una multa, no.
A non andare in vacanza non si muore, in guerra...è possibile.
E basterebbe pensare che l'unico termine definitivo è la morte per sentire sulla pelle che non siamo in guerra.
In guerra, volendo, sono i sistemi immunitari di chi contrae un virus (non questo in particolare).
Chi è in fila a far la spesa non è in guerra, aspetta semplicemente il suo turno, esercita la pazienza, non sta sfidando la sorte.

La strada, dici.
A me la strada piace molto.
E mi piacerebbe fosse battuta indipendentemente dalla situazione contingente.
A voler essere ambiziosa spererei proprio in un mondo senza ne' guardie ne' ladri, invece che guardie e ladri immersi nella simpatica surreale scenetta che descrivi.
Dici che è troppo, eh?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Un paradiso terrestre laico...beh, a me non sembra un'ipotesi malaccio.
> A casa mia si dice "Meglio che un calcio nelle palle"
> 
> E' bello il panorama che hai individuato in quel pugno di parole.
> ...



mi sa che capita un po'  a tutti di sperare troppo.. a volte ci si rende conto di sperare troppo anche semplicemente non sperando nulla

quando questo avviene, io però solitamente mi fermo. Mi riposo un attimo per tonificarmi, e abbandono la “strada”


questo per dire che se quella strada continua a piacerti molto, io al tuo posto non avrei alcun motivo per abbandonare.

Mi fa piacere ti sia piaciuto il panorama del paradiso terrestre laico, ancora più “paradiso”  se addirittura si tolgono guardie e ladri.

Il Problema non da poco che vedo io, in questi  panorami così “paradisiaci”, è sempre il solito:  la  laica ricerca di “Dio”.

Il “Buon Pastore”..  riconosciuto da tutti, che saprà guidare il suo gregge al sicuro, con le sue scelte alte i suoi indirizzi illuminati e le sue visioni sconfinate.

In questo panorama volendo, un candidato Gesu Cristo ce lo avremmo già: Li Wenliang, il dottore cinese prima condannato e “crocifisso” e poi fatto rapidamente “resuscitare” (così secondo il Vangelo di Xi Jinping)


mentre sul Dio attualmente vedo ancora un po' di confusione..


----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2020)

C'è una cosa che accomuna una guerra e una pandemia.

La sopravvivenza.
(non solo degli individui, ma anche la società).

Vivere però significa anche saper morire a se stessi per incontrarsi di nuovo.
Uscire dalle proprio confort zone, accettare il cambiamento. Trovare l'entusiasmo.
Questa è l'opportunità che ha dentro una pandemia, a differenza di una guerra.
Insieme al fatto che in pandemia si può costruire e in guerra si è invece costretti a distruggere.

Resilienza, concordo @isabel, come concordo su uno spazio laico e civico, con la consapevolezza dei propri limiti, della propria storia personale, delle proprie competenze. Del proprio ruolo e delle funzioni.

Pensavo in questi giorni di ode ai medici, che raramente sento odi ai commessi dei supermercati, ai corrieri, agli spazzini...ops, operatori ecologici, panettieri. Per citare qualcuno fra tutti quelli indispensabili a permettere di mangiare e avere beni di prima, seconda, terza necessità.

Internet compreso. Che se non lo facessero funzionare col piffero che si sarebbe la libertà di scelta che possiamo permetterci.

E questo è un altro dei motivi per cui non vedo guerra. La libertà di informarsi, studiare, conoscere persone seppur virtualmente, scambiare conoscenze che arricchiscono l'individuo ma anche chi gli sta intorno.

E' una questione di scelta alla fine.

Ragionavo che la metafora bellica è molto comoda.
Innanzitutto nella guerra è inscritta l'epica dell'eroe.
Ma oltre questo nella metafora bellica si trova facilmente lo spazio per auto-giustificarsi nel non riconoscersi per quel che si è.
Che essere sia una storia di merda oppure una storia di lustrini e includendo tutto quello che ci sta in mezzo.
Che prende forma nel volersi lanciare fuori da sè e dal proprio ruolo per andare a riempire le mancanze sentendosi protagonisti attraverso quel che sta fuori e non quel che riguarda la riscrittura di quel che sta dentro.

L'egoismo di fondo che protegge l'ego. E che protegge le identità preesistenti dal cambiamento.
Cambiamento che può avvenire solo entrando e non uscendo.

Io penso che questa situazione, come dice @spleen, riveli semplicemente quel che c'era prima. E lo faccia emergere dando luce anche alle ombre.

Nella consapevolezza che non sempre quello che sta nell'ombra è oscuro. Anzi.

In ogni caso stamattina leggevo questo

https://www.internazionale.it/notizie/matt-apuzzo/2020/04/10/scienza-forze-unite-coronavirus

e mi sono goduta il comunicato di anonymous

https://video.lastampa.it/cronaca/a...afia-stiamo-venendo-a-prendervi/112816/112828

E sorridevo.

@Skorpio, non tutti cercano il Buon Pastore. (per fortuna). Qualcuno sceglie di essere e tradurre nel fare quell'essere. Individui consapevoli di essere parte di.
Un po' come quando si capisce che babbo natale non esiste e si sceglie fra la disillusione o l'attivazione, essere il PROPRIO babbo natale.

Il paradiso non esiste, a che io sappia, ma una buona qualità della vita è una responsabilità ed una scelta individuale.
Nella consapevolezza, che volenti o dolenti, non siamo isole.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Skorpio, non tutti cercano il Buon Pastore.


Lo so  

Partendo dal panorama metaforico, stavo solo liberamente passeggiando in compagnia di me, fuori dall' "abitato"..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Questa non è una guerra infatti.
> Lo sostengo da diversi post in questo thread.
> E mi pareva talmente inadatta la parola da non ritenerla opportuna neppure come metafora.
> In genere si usano metafore anche in prersenza di parole puntuali per meglio esplictare un concetto e condividerlo.
> ...


Veramente leggo molti che si sentono eroici perché stanno a casa e non fanno weekend in giro.


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi sa che capita un po'  a tutti di sperare troppo.. a volte ci si rende conto di sperare troppo anche semplicemente non sperando nulla
> 
> 
> quando questo avviene, io però solitamente mi fermo. Mi riposo un attimo per tonificarmi, e abbandono la “strada”
> ...



Personalmente diffido dei pastori e dei messia.
E diffido anche di chi cerca quell'"atomo divino che è conficcato in ogni cuore umano" (della canzone che citavo), fuori da se', affidandosi ad un altro, delegando in un certo senso all'esterno.

La tensione al divino è una questione interiore e spirituale, è un afflato, la "tendenza a" che muove da dentro e spinge all'azione concreta, nel rispetto e nella consapevolezza del "chi sono", "dove sono", "cosa faccio".
Le religioni canalizzano e a volte sfruttano bisogni e tensioni interiori umane, come questa, ma non sono il contesto unico in cui si muovono o l'unico schema in cui possano essere vissute.

Chi cerca un messia o un buon pastore, per me, non sta soddisfacendo la tensione al divino, ma ben altri bisogni.
Soprattutto, stando al tuo esempio, il bisogno di affidarsi, seguire abbandonandosi e abbandonando il senso critico.
E le religioni, quella cattolica senza dubbio, cavalcano l'onda di questo bisogno (come di diversi altri).
Ti faccio un esempio molto faceto 
Anche comprare abiti perché di moda asseconda un bisogno molto simile per certi versi, perché libera da una posizione critica su di se'.
Abito di moda: bello. Compro abito di moda senza vedere che mi sta male. Sorvolo su quindi su "chi sono", "cosa faccio".
Insomma, serve una pandemia per innesscare questo meccanismo? Non credo, no? 

Per il mio carattere è davvero difficile aderire ad una religione, come anche alle tendenze di gruppo, alle mode e alle fazioni.
Non fa parte dei miei bisogni e non fa parte del bisogno di tutti, per fortuna. 
Ma per mettere insieme le parole che ti dicevo nel messaggio più su, non serve a tutti una religione, non serve un messia, non serve una "propaganda".


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che accomuna una guerra e una pandemia.
> 
> La sopravvivenza.
> (non solo degli individui, ma anche la società).
> ...


Ho risposto a @Skorpio prima di leggerti.
E sì, l'ultimo grassetto è una considerazione, per me, fondamentale che avevo tralasciato.
Grazie 

Ho potuto leggere l'articolo solo ora.
Ecco, quello che sta avvenendo nella comunità scientifica è notevole.
Ho sempre pensato che in qualche maniera, in ambito scientifico, resti il ricordo della cicatrice perfettamente disegnata da Oppenheimer:
"I fisici hanno conosciuto il peccato e questa è una conoscenza che non potranno perdere."


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente leggo molti che si sentono eroici perché stanno a casa e non fanno weekend in giro.


Ah, non saprei.
Leggo raramente forum diversi da questo e non bazzico facebook, quindi non ho questa percezione.
I vicini che incontro nel far la spesa non hanno un'aria eroica.
Gli anziani mi sembrano preoccupati e i giovani abbastanza "affranti".
Nelle parole che mi è capitato di scambiare in quelle occasioni, la domanda più gettonata è stata "ma quando finirà?".

Gli amici che sento idem, circola un po' di sgomento perché sembra che questo tempo non finirà mai e dispiace non potersi abbracciare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ah, non saprei.
> Leggo raramente forum diversi da questo e non bazzico facebook, quindi non ho questa percezione.
> I vicini che incontro nel far la spesa non hanno un'aria eroica.
> Gli anziani mi sembrano preoccupati e i giovani abbastanza "affranti".
> ...


Mi riferisco ai social.
Io sono il riferimento di molti depressi, così come i miei figli che hanno lo stesso modo fiducioso  di vedere la vita.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Personalmente diffido dei pastori e dei messia.
> E diffido anche di chi cerca quell'"atomo divino che è conficcato in ogni cuore umano" (della canzone che citavo), fuori da se', affidandosi ad un altro, delegando in un certo senso all'esterno.
> 
> La tensione al divino è una questione interiore e spirituale, è un afflato, la "tendenza a" che muove da dentro e spinge all'azione concreta, nel rispetto e nella consapevolezza del "chi sono", "dove sono", "cosa faccio".
> ...


Sono d'accordo ma.. 
Io però spaziavo da una prospettiva iniziale  "laica"  (paradiso terrestre laico) per muovermi a ricercare un "Dio Laico" .. (paradiso/Dio) che mettesse tutti d'accordo (paradiso) 

Non necessariamente un Dio "carnificato" (es. Trump, oppure Salvini, oppure il prof Galli, o che so io) 

Temo di intendermi da solo


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferisco ai social.
> Io sono il riferimento di molti depressi, così come i miei figli che hanno lo stesso modo fiducioso  di vedere la vita.


Sì, immaginavo fossero i social.
Io me ne tengo abbastanza fuori, sono una persona abbastanza schiva relativamente ai social, anche solo per il fatto che, secondo me non agevolano il dialogo.
Sono contesti fatti per "mostrare" più che per "scambiare".
A me interessa lo scambio, la mostra mi repelle in ogni ambito da quando ero una bambina.


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma..
> Io però spaziavo da una prospettiva iniziale  "laica"  (paradiso terrestre laico) per muovermi a ricercare un "Dio Laico" .. (paradiso/Dio) che mettesse tutti d'accordo (paradiso)
> 
> Non necessariamente un Dio "carnificato" (es. Trump, oppure Salvini, oppure il prof Galli, o che so io)
> ...


Che non parlavi di un dio carnificato lo avevo inteso.
Ho fatto l'esempio (sciocco) della "moda" proprio per escludere "la figura umana centrale" o incarnata, se vuoi.
Ho cercato di esemplificare una parte del moto interiore che spinge a "seguire una religione", parte del bisogno che si soddisfa affidandosi a qualcosa di ritenuto superiore, secondo me.
Non so se ti intendi da solo.
Nel cercare la figura di un dio laico ho difficoltà, ma è perché è proprio inserire il divino nella società che a me risulta indigesto.
La questione del divino è, dovrebbe essere, intima
Se va "fuori" diventa in qualche modo pericolosa, deviante.

Mi hai riportato alla mente una canzone bellissima.
La canzone e sotto il testo. 






Quando ero piccolo m'innamoravo di tutto
Correvo dietro ai cani
E da marzo a febbraio mio nonno vegliava
Sulla corrente di cavalli e di buoi
Sui fatti miei, sui fatti tuoi
E al Dio degli inglesi non credere mai
E quando avevo duecento lune e forse qualcuna è di troppo
Rubai il primo cavallo e mi fecero uomo
Cambiai il mio nome in "coda di lupo"
Cambiai il mio pony con un cavallo muto
E al loro Dio perdente non credere mai
E fu nella notte della lunga stella con la coda
Che trovammo mio nonno crocifisso sulla chiesa
Crocifisso con forchette che si usano a cena
Era sporco e pulito di sangue e di crema
E al loro Dio goloso non credere mai
E forse avevo diciott'anni e non puzzavo più di serpente
Possedevo una spranga un cappello e una fionda
E una notte di gala con un sasso a punta
Uccisi uno smoking e glielo rubai
E al Dio della scala non credere mai
Poi tornammo in Brianza per l'apertura della caccia al bisonte
Ci fecero l'esame dell'alito e delle urine
Ci spiegò il meccanismo un poeta andaluso
"Per la caccia al bisonte" disse "il numero è chiuso"
E a un Dio a lieto fine non credere mai
Ed ero già vecchio quando vicino a Roma a Little Big Horn
Capelli corti generale ci parlò all'università
Dei fratelli tute blu che seppellirono le asce
Ma non fumammo con lui, non era venuto in pace
E a un Dio "fatti il culo" non credere mai
E adesso che ho bruciato venti figli sul mio letto di sposo
Che ho scaricato la mia rabbia in un teatro di posa
Che ho imparato a pescare con le bombe a mano
Che mi hanno scolpito in lacrime sull'arco di Traiano
Con un cucchiaio di vetro scavo nella mia storia
Ma colpisco un po' a casaccio perché non ho più memoria
E a un Dio
E a un Dio
E a un Dio
E a un Dio
E a un Dio senza fiato non credere mai


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Nel cercare la figura di un dio laico ho difficoltà, ma è perché è proprio inserire il divino nella società che a me risulta indigesto.


Eeeh... In questo caso rispetto la tua domanda di speranza di un mondo senza guardie ne ladri, temo che.. Senza uno straccio di "Dio".. Nun se poffà  

A meno che (a questo punto si) tu volga il tuo sguardo altrove 

Ps e quoto De André


----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeeh... In questo caso rispetto la tua domanda di speranza di un mondo senza guardie ne ladri, temo che.. Senza uno straccio di "Dio".. Nun se poffà
> 
> A meno che (a questo punto si) tu volga il tuo sguardo altrove
> 
> ...


Papa Francesco mi è decisamente indigesto, non apprezzo la sua figura.
Mi sembra un Papa d'effetto, al di là della sua posizione rispetto ai tempi che viviamo.

De André invece è una fonte quasi inesauribile di spunti  

Lo sguardo ti dicevo, lo rivolgo all'interno.
Non ho bisogno di una figura centrale e carismatica o un ideale a cui aggrapparmi.
Tutto il mio discorrere è rivolto al quotidiano, al fare e al cooperare ognuno a modo suo per star meglio tutti.
Con la consapevolezza che ognuno di noi è l'altro per un altro.
A me sembra soltanto un dato di fatto da assumere come tale e comportarsi di conseguenza.
Serve un fantoccio o un feticcio per veicolare questo messaggio?
Se è così, siamo messi peggio di quanto pensassi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Sì, immaginavo fossero i social.
> Io me ne tengo abbastanza fuori, sono una persona abbastanza schiva relativamente ai social, anche solo per il fatto che, secondo me non agevolano il dialogo.
> Sono contesti fatti per "mostrare" più che per "scambiare".
> A me interessa lo scambio, la mostra mi repelle in ogni ambito da quando ero una bambina.


Ogni spazio può essere usato in modi diversi.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Papa Francesco mi è decisamente indigesto, non apprezzo la sua figura.
> Mi sembra un Papa d'effetto, al di là della sua posizione rispetto ai tempi che viviamo.
> 
> De André invece è una fonte quasi inesauribile di spunti
> ...


 io l'ho capito benissimo ti assicuro, o almeno credo

Un "fare" interno che è come inserito in una "strada" che è speranza che un giorno sarà un "fare" collettivo, senza bisogno di guardie né ladri

Un fare che assume quasi le forme di "preghiera" e per questo mi richiamava appunto al discorso del "Dio" e della speranza del "paradiso"

Una preghiera (tradotta in un fare) quasi come quella dei frati nel convento, molto concreta ecco

"con la" preghiera" un giorno il "paradiso" si determinerà " una strada così, ecco

Che è anche un bel modo di fare, placido, sereno, quasi incurante di quel che sta fuori dalla ropria" strada"

Giuro che non voglio prendere in giro..
e nemmeno arrivare a dire  di pregare Dio, o di religione in senso stretto 

Ma solo della sensazione provocata


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni spazio può essere usato in modi diversi.


È possibile, certo. 
Così come è possibile trovarsi in discoteca a fare un discorso intimo, o imbattersi in persone interessanti alla sagra del vino.
E nelle frutterie dei pakistani si trova anche il pane.
Ma c'è tanto, troppo da scremare quando il contesto non agevola quello che è il mio interesse. E il pane dal pakistano lo compro solo se è indispensabile e impossibile reperirlo altrimenti. 

I social media come Twitter, Instagram e Facebook sono progettati per la condivisione di contenuti multimediali accompagnati da brevi, a volte brevissimi, commenti. Vi si condividono in forma stringata opinioni, con scarso approfondimento. Al centro è il contenuto multimediale (mini video, foto, meme) non lo scambio su ciò che suscitano (a meno che lo scambio non venga confuso col plauso di dei like con lo starnazzare delle "risse") infatti questi contenuti prevedono reazioni pseudo emotive (le faccine) e ulteriori brevi commenti a sostegno oppure a sfavore.

Strumenti informaticamente progettati con questo scopo possono essere usati anche in altro modo, è chiaro (basta vedere cosa circola su WhatsApp o Telegram per capire che tutto può essere usato per tutto) ma non favoriscono modalità, registri, contenuti simili ai forum. Questo avviene anche perché sono pensati per scopi differenti e user experience ad hoc. Questa è una questione di progettazione, non una sensazione.

Poi sì, il contesto non lo fa il mezzo (il principio general generico, in via teorica, è condivisibile), ma se esistono contesti con modalità, registri e, passami il termine, "setting" più inclini alla mia natura, io preferisco accomodarmi lì e leggere una rivista, discorrere su un forum. 
Dove lo spirito non è "guarda che figa la mia foto, il mio piatto di spaghetti, il ristorante stellato" e in coro : "Wow, che figo". Poi certo, questo si può fare anche nei forum ma non me costituisce lo scopo principale. 
Alcuni mezzi favoriscono un certo genere di comunicazione e quindi un contesto, altri mezzi ne favoriscono un altro. No? 
Giacché esistono molti mezzi, non vedo perché non utilizzarli adeguatamente e assecondando i propri bisogni.


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io l'ho capito benissimo ti assicuro, o almeno credo
> 
> Un "fare" interno che è come inserito in una "strada" che è speranza che un giorno sarà un "fare" collettivo, senza bisogno di guardie né ladri
> 
> ...


Non occorre che giuri, non ho pensato che mi prendessi in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> È possibile, certo.
> Così come è possibile trovarsi in discoteca a fare un discorso intimo, o imbattersi in persone interessanti alla sagra del vino.
> E nelle frutterie dei pakistani si trova anche il pane.
> Ma c'è tanto, troppo da scremare quando il contesto non agevola quello che è il mio interesse. E il pane dal pakistano lo compro solo se è indispensabile e impossibile reperirlo altrimenti.
> ...


Il mezzo indubbiamente condiziona il messaggio, non lo abbiamo scoperto noi.
Ma quello che dici dei social, descrivendoli tutti uguali, non corrisponde alla realtà dell’uso che se ne può fare.
Anche un forum può essere usato nello stesso modo.
In effetti io ho più volte espresso l’opinione che siano i frequentatori a determinare l’ambiente, più dell’ambiente stesso. Del resto un bar può essere il ritrovo di ubriaconi o un caffè letterario, con in mezzo tutte le varianti.
Ad esempio fb permette di selezionare i contatti e la visibilità di ogni contenuto. Si può scegliere di rendere pubbliche foto in costume da bagno o pubblicare racconti o confrontarsi su qualunque argomento con pochi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2020)

Ovviamente ognuno poi va dove si trova bene.


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mezzo indubbiamente condiziona il messaggio, non lo abbiamo scoperto noi.
> Ma quello che dici dei social, descrivendoli tutti uguali, non corrisponde alla realtà dell’uso che se ne può fare.
> Anche un forum può essere usato nello stesso modo.
> In effetti io ho più volte espresso l’opinione che siano i frequentatori a determinare l’ambiente, più dell’ambiente stesso. Del resto un bar può essere il ritrovo di ubriaconi o un caffè letterario, con in mezzo tutte le varianti.
> Ad esempio fb permette di selezionare i contatti e la visibilità di ogni contenuto. Si può scegliere di rendere pubbliche foto in costume da bagno o pubblicare racconti o confrontarsi su qualunque argomento con pochi.


I social non sono tutti uguali.
E non sono proprio pensati per esserlo, anche solo a livello di bacino d'utenza che desiderano attirare.
E' un fatto tecnico e di marketing, non una sensazione.
Ed è proprio quello che sostenevo, dicendo che sono progettati per usi e scopi differenti. 
I tre social che ho menzionato condividono però la medesima caratteristica che ho indicato e descritto.
Che poi "tutto possa essere usato per tutto" è pacifico, ma altrettanto ovvio è che il "core" dei social menzionati non sia il dialogo, lo scambio di idee, l'approfondimento.

I frequentatori.
Io ho amiche con cui mi sento spesso e a lungo, alla cui vita sono interessatissima; ma non mi interessa la modalità relazionale che si innesca nel "posto" e quindi non desidero interagirci lì, fermo restando che le apprezzo, ho interesse per i loro stati d'animo e alta stima di loro come persone. Sono persone selezionatissime in un certo senso, persone legate intensamente da più di un trentennio. 
Quindi, secondo me, il punto non è la selezione dei contatti bensì proprio "cosa" in determinati è più diffuso esprimere e come lo si fa.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ah, non saprei.
> Leggo raramente forum diversi da questo e non bazzico facebook, quindi non ho questa percezione.
> I vicini che incontro nel far la spesa non hanno un'aria eroica.
> Gli anziani mi sembrano preoccupati e i giovani abbastanza "affranti".
> ...


Non è una guerra. È una condizione di arresti domiciliari generalizzata. Adesso in Tv stanno dicendo che questo virus non ha una cura, non andrà via a breve, e anche se ci fosse un vaccino occorreranno anni.
Come si può pensare che sia realistico resistere mesi in questa situazione?
Cosa è cambiato in un mese e mezzo?
Nulla.
Siamo nella nostra fortezza Bastiani.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

Le dirette Conte le ha trasmesse su FB.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una guerra. È una condizione di arresti domiciliari generalizzata. Adesso in Tv stanno dicendo che questo virus non ha una cura, non andrà via a breve, e anche se ci fosse un vaccino occorreranno anni.
> Come si può pensare che sia realistico resistere mesi in questa situazione?
> Cosa è cambiato in un mese e mezzo?
> Nulla.
> Siamo nella nostra fortezza Bastiani.


Mi spiace tu e molti come te, si sentano nella Fortezza Bastian e credo anche di immaginare i vari perché, ma non mi sento di poterne parlare io.
Ti offro quel che io vivo, come prospettiva personale, senza alcuna pretesa.
Un po' come fosse un racconto, di pessima qualità rispetto a Buzzati. 
Io sento risuonare in me l'infanzia.
Il mondo "piccolo".
Far la spesa impiegando ore con una delle mie nonne, che comprava tutto in posti differenti e aborriva il supermercato.
Le sembrava un posto senza scelta (in prima battuta sembra paradossale, ma non lo è) e a ben pensarci credo non abbia mai messo piede in un supermercato.
La giornata scandita dalle necessità della giornata: preparare il pranzo, la pasta e il pane, lavorare (lei a macchina io, oggi, al PC), un paio d'ore dedicate al movimento (viveva in città e il moto lo praticava in casa).
La sostenibilità, per lei, significava vivere "un gradino sotto la disponibilità del momento" ben sapendo che gli imprevisti sono da tenere in conto sempre. Lo sapeva sulla pelle e nel grembo, come la vita cambia anche senza che tu lo abbia potuto mettere in conto. Conosceva la fallibilità. 
Gli imprevisti e gli errori si contemplano non pensando di poterli prevedere in modo elencativo, ma assumendo che potranno esserci e saranno.
Ma non era comunque una vita cupa, era frugale e attiva. 
I primi quattro anni della mia infanzia, ecco, questo sento io. La parte migliore di un periodo che a tratti mi è invece sembrato un incubo.
Ho ben in mente quando e da cosa normalmente tento la fuga, cosa mi fa sentire oppressa.
E so che ora io non ho voglia di fuggire. 
Non ho l'affanno di prevedere, sopratutto perché mi sembra non esista questa possibilità.
Ho voglia di stare, pur sentendo tutte le nostalgie del caso verso gli affetti.




danny ha detto:


> Le dirette Conte le ha trasmesse su FB.


Già. 
Del resto i social sono utilizzati da tempo, dai politici, per twittare o rimbalzare hashtag (slogan in fin dei conti) in un regime di propaganda continua che da la falsa percezione di vicinanza tra comuni cittadini ed establishment politico. 
La falsa percezione di dibattito.
Percezione appunto, falsa.
La propaganda politica, non è il dibattito politico, ma pare che basti cinguettare o starnazzare su un social per farci credere che la politica esiste.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ho risposto a @Skorpio prima di leggerti.
> E sì, l'ultimo grassetto è una considerazione, per me, fondamentale che avevo tralasciato.
> Grazie
> 
> ...


Grazie a te   

Sì, lo penso anche io. 
Una delle cose che temevo all'inizio di tutto era che la comunità scientifica non avesse la forza di attivarsi ritornando per certi versi alle origini.
Quando internet era sto pensato come luogo accademico dello scambio della conoscenza per un obiettivo comune, la Conoscenza stessa.

Vederli muovere...mi ha commossa e mi commuove.

Temevo avessero dimenticato quella cicatrice, che con qualche plastica l'avessero definitivamente nascosta....e invece no. 
Non tutti. 

E' una cosa bella. 

L'altra cosa bella è che in questa attivazione, si stanno scoprendo parecchie cose, come al solito per serendipità. 
Mi pacifica da sempre la serendipità, mi comunica ordine


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Mi spiace tu e molti come te, si sentano nella Fortezza Bastian e credo anche di immaginare i vari perché, ma non mi sento di poterne parlare io.
> Ti offro quel che io vivo, come prospettiva personale, senza alcuna pretesa.
> Un po' come fosse un racconto, di pessima qualità rispetto a Buzzati.
> Io sento risuonare in me l'infanzia.
> ...


Mi piace molto quello che hai condiviso, grazie per averlo fatto  

Mi ritrovo, sono tornata anche io a quell'età della frugalità, anche per me coincidente con la nonna e ancor di più una zia che veniva scambiata per la mia nonna.
Le storie, pagane, la natura, le erbe, le piante.
Il metter oggi investendo nel domani, piano piano un passo per volta, come crescono gli esseri viventi.

In tutta questa situazione sto ritrovando il tempo e lo scorrere del tempo. Il ritmo che frena e offre spazi di ascolto "non strappati" alla frenesia del fare.
Pace e generosità.

Una forma della vicinanza che sembra quasi fatta su misura per me.
Probabilmente i miei vissuti influiscono potentemente su questo tipo di percezione.

E già...anche io non ho voglia di fuggire.
Ho desiderio di stare. Di essere.
Mi sento libera.

Anche con il carico di preoccupazioni, timori, incertezze. Forse grazie a.

...forse, l'impermanenza fatta realtà tangibile..forse somiglia molto a quella Casa che non riuscivo a rintracciare in un mondo di stabilità (apparente).

quanto al dibattito politico, non sempre ho avuto in simpatia Gino Strada...in questo passaggio mi piace molto.
Agganciato alla realtà, che cammina sul ponte fra passato presente. E che descrive con precisione come questo presente non sia dovuto al caso ma ad una lenta costruzione avvenuta negli ultimi almeno 20 anni. Opera politica, certo, ma anche frutto del silenzio assordante del senso civico e di corresponsabilità (coperto dal poverino questo e quello) della cittadinanza.
Un piccolo spicchio quello della sanità lombarda, ma molto rappresentativo del processo generale.

E capisco lo stupore generale (anche se tende a farmi innervosire)...di botto in giardino l'erba è alta.
Ma non è successo in una notte...semplicemente non si vede l'erba crescere. 
Questo non significa però che non stia crescendo.

https://video.lastampa.it/cronaca/c...tata-in-difficolta-a-farlo-cosi/112907/112920


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una guerra. È una condizione di arresti domiciliari generalizzata. Adesso in Tv stanno dicendo che questo virus non ha una cura, non andrà via a breve, e anche se ci fosse un vaccino occorreranno anni.
> Come si può pensare che sia realistico resistere mesi in questa situazione?
> Cosa è cambiato in un mese e mezzo?
> Nulla.
> Siamo nella nostra fortezza Bastiani.


Oh, ma insomma. Prima è una guerra, poi non è una guerra. Prima i giornali, poi la TV. Prima #andratuttobene, poi #viverealfronte. Sono tutte cose che sappiamo dai primi giorni di lockdown. Certe considerazioni sono diventate ripetitive, noiose e vuote.

Siamo partecipi di un evento epocale, questo sì. Ma questo detto, i più (voi compresi, mi sembra) non hanno troppi problemi a mettere insieme due pasti al giorno, tutti i servizi necessari sono erogati senza interruzioni, addirittura lo svago è garantito nella misura in cui è possibile.

L'età media, qui, mi sembra superiore alla mia. E della mia infanzia ricordo lo spettro dell'atomica. E mio padre mi portava a boschi a esplorare vecchie trincee, mi insegnava a leggere le tracce degli obici e delle mitragliatrici. A scovare tra la vegetazione schegge di bomba, pezzi di elmetto, frammenti di armi e divise, ossa. Ad ascoltare il silenzio dei morti. I miei nonni mi raccontavano uno di come si nascondeva dietro le paratie d'acciaio che sul ponte servivano a ripararsi dalle raffiche dei caccia, l'altro di anni di pestaggi subiti in prigionia tedesca. Le nonne della fame e degli espedienti per portare qualcosa a casa, quando era vietato, di ritorno dalla risaia o dal fiume. I loro genitori hanno vissuto l'inferno della guerra più violenta e inumana che il mondo occidentale abbia mai visto. Perchè ricordiamoci che non più di 4 generazioni fa quell'abiezione che oggi associamo alla violenza terrorista - che sgozza, stupra, annichilisce uomini e donne - era semplicemente la vita che toccava.

Dove cazzo siete stati finora?


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Le dirette Conte le ha trasmesse su FB.


il cazzaro verde invece che fa , sta sempre li mattina e sera , l'ho tolto così non sento più le sue cazzate come quando lo vedo in tv giro mi da la nausea


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace molto quello che hai condiviso, grazie per averlo fatto
> 
> Mi ritrovo, sono tornata anche io a quell'età della frugalità, anche per me coincidente con la nonna e ancor di più una zia che veniva scambiata per la mia nonna.
> Le storie, pagane, la natura, le erbe, le piante.
> ...


Le anziane della mia vita sono tutte un piccolo patrimonio per me.
Tra noi si è chiuso un cerchio in un certo senso.
Le ho accompagnate alla morte che ero già abbondantemente adulta, ben oltre la metà dei miei anni, e ho restituito loro la presenza emotiva e le "braccia" che che loro avevano offerto a me.
Poterne parlare è, per certi versi, farle rivivere al mondo oltre che in me. 

Eh, Gino Strada è lucidissimo in quello stralcio.
Ma a me sembra invece che si parli più diffusamente di "patentini" e "fase 2" che di realtà concreta, di responsabilità, di cosa ha determinato cosa o concorso a determinarlo.
Si vuole che l'erba possa ancora crescere senza essere obbligati ad accorgersene.
Da qualche altra parte parlavi di benzodiazepine, un accenno...ecco, in alcuni casi che conosco, secondo me, succede qualcosa di simile.
Persone che senza una ventina di gocce non si sentono a posto e che delle volte diventano quaranta.
Come siano passate da dieci a venti, poi a quaranta...non lo sanno. Sanno che alle volte hanno avuto "attacchi di panico" e hanno ritenuto la cosa insostenibile. Punto. Fine.
Come se la smazzeranno nel tempo? Boh.
Io non ho alcuna competenza per muovere ipotesi. Posso limitarmi a constatare.
Alcuni funzionano così.
Quel che conta è poter non vedere l'erba che cresce, alle volte non vedere l'erba in toto.
E guai anche solo a menzionarla l'erba.
Gino Strada sta indicando l'erba. 
Mi chiedo quanta risonanza avranno le sue parole.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Mi spiace tu e molti come te, si sentano nella Fortezza Bastian e credo anche di immaginare i vari perché, ma non mi sento di poterne parlare io.
> Ti offro quel che io vivo, come prospettiva personale, senza alcuna pretesa.
> Un po' come fosse un racconto, di pessima qualità rispetto a Buzzati.
> Io sento risuonare in me l'infanzia.
> ...


Quoto la parte politica.
Sulla nonna... Io ho vissuto anni con una nonna, in casa sua.
Non c'è nulla che me lo ricordi. Non ho memoria di un periodo così nella mia vita.
Non ho mai mancato un estate, una primavera, in campagna, sui fiumi, nei prati. 
Non mi è mai mancato quel senso di gioiosa attesa per il rinnovo della vita che porta con sé la primavera, il cambiamento di colore dei boschi, gli odori, i rumori che sono peculiari di questo periodo magico e sensuale, e contenerli entro quattro mura  di una brutta periferia cittadina ha un effetto deprimente. 
E in tutto questo manca anche la visione di un obiettivo, di un approdo. 
Ursula von der Leyen invita a non prenotare le vacanze, accenna a dicembre per gli ultrasessantenni, 'state in casa fino a dicembre'. 
Stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto la parte politica.
> Sulla nonna... Io ho vissuto anni con una nonna, in casa sua.
> Non c'è nulla che me lo ricordi. Non ho memoria di un periodo così nella mia vita.
> Non ho mai mancato un estate, una primavera, in campagna, sui fiumi, nei prati.
> ...


mi passi una battuta? Noto che stai rinsavendo rispetto a discussioni di un mese fa


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie a te
> 
> Sì, lo penso anche io.
> Una delle cose che temevo all'inizio di tutto era che la comunità scientifica non avesse la forza di attivarsi ritornando per certi versi alle origini.
> ...


Ricordo come un dentista amico di famiglia, da bambina, si divertisse a raccontarci un po' di storia della medicina.
Ce lo raccontava come lo si fa ai bambini. Ricordo bene le morti durante il parto, sconfitte col sapone (alle rose, diceva lui ).
E la storia della penicillina è rimasta al top delle favole preferite per anni.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto la parte politica.
> Sulla nonna... Io ho vissuto anni con una nonna, in casa sua.
> Non c'è nulla che me lo ricordi. Non ho memoria di un periodo così nella mia vita.
> Non ho mai mancato un estate, una primavera, in campagna, sui fiumi, nei prati.
> ...


Che dire, mi spiace non abbia questo ricordo.
Immagino e spero ne avrai altri altrettanto nutrienti. 

La mia sensazione è che tu abbia giustamente molta paura, addirittura più paura di qualche mese fa.
E mi sembra che, secondo te, la poltica dovrebbe in qualche modo stabilire strategie che ti facciano sentire più sicuro.
Sbaglio?
Cerco di capire.
Ma se la reputi una domanda inopportuna, non rispondermi.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oh, ma insomma. Prima è una guerra, poi non è una guerra. Prima i giornali, poi la TV. Prima #andratuttobene, poi #viverealfronte. Sono tutte cose che sappiamo dai primi giorni di lockdown. Certe considerazioni sono diventate ripetitive, noiose e vuote.
> 
> Siamo partecipi di un evento epocale, questo sì. Ma questo detto, i più (voi compresi, mi sembra) non hanno troppi problemi a mettere insieme due pasti al giorno, tutti i servizi necessari sono erogati senza interruzioni, addirittura lo svago è garantito nella misura in cui è possibile.
> 
> ...


Quindi?
I miei nonni non immaginavano tutto quello che per noi è storia.
Sono entrati in un conflitto bellico pensando fosse una cosa temporanea. 
Continuavano a lavorare, a fare figli (i miei genitori sono stati concepiti in guerra, alcuni miei nonni pure). 
A mangiare, a cambiare casa, ad andare in bicicletta, a fare l'amore. Quanti figli nacquero nel 43 o nel 44.
Come era fare l'amore nel 43, quando vi furono i bombardamenti angloamericani? 
Mia nonna andava a ballare. 
I sacrifici in guerra erano sofferenza.
La gente voleva vivere, non gliene fregava niente di andare a combattere. Aveva paura, però. 
Mia nonna andò ripetendo per decenni che i tedeschi erano cattivi. 
Cattivi. 
Questo le lasciò la guerra, e non volle darmi spiegazioni. 
I miei sfollarono in campagna, vivendo in un granaio. 
Non erano felici, ovviamente, perché vi erano stati costretti. 
Infatti colui che giudicarono colpevole di tutto questo venne appeso e rinnegato, insieme ai suoi accoliti. 
Fu il capro espiatorio dopo tanta violenza e tanto dolore. 
Non c'è nulla di catartico né di affascinante nella guerra, nella miseria che produsse in tanti. 
E non c'è nulla di paragonabile con la situazione odierna, che è alienante, non terrorizzante.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> il cazzaro verde invece che fa , sta sempre li mattina e sera , l'ho tolto così non sento più le sue cazzate come quando lo vedo in tv giro mi da la nausea


So' tutti cazzari.
Non fai politica se non lo sei almeno un po'.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Che dire, mi spiace non abbia questo ricordo.
> Immagino e spero ne avrai altri altrettanto nutrienti.
> 
> La mia sensazione è che tu abbia giustamente molta paura, addirittura più paura di qualche mese fa.
> ...


Non è paura, è sfiducia.
Credo che a livello politico non sappiano che fare, che si siano resi conto dell'impossibilità di gestire la situazione con le risorse e le capacità disponibili e che tirino a campare, ignari delle realtà che non conoscono né comprendono.
Una chiusura del 50% delle attività produttive e la totale limitazione della libertà personale, che include anche l'impossibilità per i fidanzati e i parenti di vedersi, per i single di approcciare eventuali partner, per i nonni di vedere i nipoti, di uscire con gli amici, DEVE avere carattere temporaneo per essere gestibile.
Ovvero deve avere un inizio e una fine determinati: due, tre mesi. Deve prevedere misure di compensazione: se chiudo un'attività devo poter avere degli sgravi fiscali, anche a livello di IMU fabbricati, IRAP, se non uso una flotta di auto devo poter in qualche modo compensare un contratto di leasing inutile etc etc, altrimenti a livello economico creo fallimenti a effetto domino nel giro di mesi.
Noi ad oggi sappiamo solo che le misure sono per l'ennesima volta prorogate al 3 maggio, mentre Ursula von der Leyen afferma buttandola li che gli anziani dovranno stare in casa almeno fino a dicembre e che non bisogna prenotare le vacanze.
Questo non è affatto rassicurante.
Non è una comunicazione progettuale, condivisa, responsabile.
Ti viene fatto capire che ci vorranno mesi, tanti, ancora, ma non ti viene spiegato come hanno intenzione di gestirli. E che tu non hai più margini decisionali. No, così non è più quell'emergenza temporanea annunciata all'inizio.
Così diventa un'altra cosa.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi il "come possono pretendere che viviamo così" a me sembra puro travisamento di quella realtà, quando ti ordinavano di andare a farti ammazzare, e se non ci andavi ti ammazzavano loro.

D'altra parte ho sempre avuto, sin da bambino, la netta impressione che quello che mi raccontavano i miei nonni fosse il mondo, e che quello che si è voluto raccontare da lì in poi - cercando di cancellare quel mondo - fosse soltanto Plastica.

Nei thread che ho ritrovato qui, in queste settimane, sento la mancanza di JB, _massa di disagiati_!!! [cit.]


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> mi passi una battuta? Noto che stai rinsavendo rispetto a discussioni di un mese fa


È molto diverso lo scenario.
Un mese fa io usavo il principio di precauzione.
Non so nulla, mi trovo in emergenza, uso la massima attenzione possibile rapportandomi allo scenario peggiore.
Dopo un mese non si dovrebbe più parlare di emergenza, ma di scelte.
Dovrei avere già una visione di quello che è accaduto e saper prendere decisioni più consapevoli.
Invece siamo all'assurdo che la forestale multa i passeggiatori solitari nel parco del Ticino, dove rischi di trovare più cinghiali che esseri umani, che si usano i droni contro i poveretti che fanno running di nascosto in campagna. Ma che cosa serve questa caccia alle streghe?


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi il "come possono pretendere che viviamo così" a me sembra puro travisamento di quella realtà, quando ti ordinavano di andare a farti ammazzare, e se non ci andavi ti ammazzavano loro.
> 
> D'altra parte ho sempre avuto, sin da bambino, la netta impressione che quello che mi raccontavano i miei nonni fosse il mondo, e che quello che si è voluto raccontare da lì in poi - cercando di cancellare quel mondo - fosse soltanto Plastica.
> 
> Nei thread che ho ritrovato qui, in queste settimane, sento la mancanza di JB, _massa di disagiati_!!! [cit.


Finché non ha avuto le armi in mano anche quella parte a cui veniva ordinato di andare a combattere.
Allora sì si è visto di tutto.
Vorresti rivedere lo stesso film?
O preferisci una vita più tranquilla in cui anche tanto per inventarmi un esempio un tipo pelato col doblo'  cotto di una commessa può venire a chiedere consigli su un forum facendo il figo.
Insomma un mondo dove c'è giustamente posto per tutti. 
Disagiati e più disagiati.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è paura, è sfiducia.
> Credo che a livello politico non sappiano che fare, che si siano resi conto dell'impossibilità di gestire la situazione con le risorse e le capacità disponibili e che tirino a campare, ignari delle realtà che non conoscono né comprendono.
> Una chiusura del 50% delle attività produttive e la totale limitazione della libertà personale, che include anche l'impossibilità per i fidanzati e i parenti di vedersi, per i single di approcciare eventuali partner, per i nonni di vedere i nipoti, di uscire con gli amici, DEVE avere carattere temporaneo per essere gestibile.
> Ovvero deve avere un inizio e una fine determinati: due, tre mesi. Deve prevedere misure di compensazione: se chiudo un'attività devo poter avere degli sgravi fiscali, anche a livello di IMU fabbricati, IRAP, se non uso una flotta di auto devo poter in qualche modo compensare un contratto di leasing inutile etc etc, altrimenti a livello economico creo fallimenti a effetto domino nel giro di mesi.
> ...


Ora ho capito. Ti ringrazio per avermi risposto. 
Sulla evidente mancanza di un progetto sono più che d'accordo.
A me sembra che abbiano anche difficoltà a capire il ruolo che hanno, figurati!

Però Danny, di fatto, non si sa come andranno le cose e se un politico stabilisse un termine sarebbe un buffone conclamato.
ISS e Consiglio Superiore di sanità non sanno quasi nulla e lo dichiarano in ogni conferenza stampa.
Ora, davanti a questa indeterminazione, come può un termine fittizio rassicurare?
E soprattutto, cosa all'inizio faceva pensare ad una emergenza temporanea?
Le epidemie anche influenzali, per quanto temporanee (come la SARS) durano almeno qualche mese.
E' storia. E' noto.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È molto diverso lo scenario.
> Un mese fa io usavo il principio di precauzione.
> Non so nulla, mi trovo in emergenza, uso la massima attenzione possibile rapportandomi allo scenario peggiore.
> Dopo un mese non si dovrebbe più parlare di emergenza, ma di scelte.
> ...


Penso, magari sbaglio, che il grassetto sia parte della guerra cui alludeva @Skorpio.
Quando una cosa distrae, di solito serve a distrarre. Secondo me.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Finché non ha avuto le armi in mano anche quella parte a cui veniva ordinato di andare a combattere.
> Allora sì si è visto di tutto.
> Vorresti rivedere lo stesso film?
> O preferisci una vita più tranquilla in cui anche tanto per inventarmi un esempio un tipo pelato col doblo'  cotto di una commessa può venire a chiedere consigli su un forum facendo il figo.
> ...


Tu ed io non abbiamo nessuna scelta, se non lavorare con quello che abbiamo. Soprattutto quando è la natura a ricordarti qual è il vero equilibrio dei poteri. Pretendere è semplicemente tragicomico. Quello che arriva, arriva. Così vanno le cose, così devono andare.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quindi il "come possono pretendere che viviamo così" a me sembra puro travisamento di quella realtà, quando ti ordinavano di andare a farti ammazzare, e se non ci andavi ti ammazzavano loro.
> 
> *D'altra parte ho sempre avuto, sin da bambino, la netta impressione che quello che mi raccontavano i miei nonni fosse il mondo, e che quello che si è voluto raccontare da lì in poi - cercando di cancellare quel mondo - fosse soltanto Plastica.*
> 
> Nei thread che ho ritrovato qui, in queste settimane, sento la mancanza di JB, _massa di disagiati_!!! [cit.]


Il grassetto. Condivido la sensazione a livello sociale e "intimo".


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Le anziane della mia vita sono tutte un piccolo patrimonio per me.
> Tra noi si è chiuso un cerchio in un certo senso.
> Le ho accompagnate alla morte che ero già abbondantemente adulta, ben oltre la metà dei miei anni, e ho restituito loro la presenza emotiva e le "braccia" che che loro avevano offerto a me.
> Poterne parlare è, per certi versi, farle rivivere al mondo oltre che in me.
> ...



anche per me @isabel 

Tutte. Anche la nonna che vedeva le donne come emanazione del demonio e mi diceva che ero una malnata (mancina perdipiù) 
Eppure...anche questa. Un patrimonio di storie ed esperienze. 
Lei mi raccontava della guerra. Di come si fosse sposata mio nonno giusto due giorni prima che partisse e poi era rimasta lì, senza notizie, senza niente ad aspettare.

E' morta cattiva. Arrabbiata. 
Rifiutando i baci. E' morta esattamente come è vissuta. 
E ricordo benissimo la sensazione di felicità per lei vedere la sua espressione finalmente rilassata nella morte. 
O forse era per me. una volta tanto vederla distesa è stato un sollievo. 

La prima nonna morta, mi ero arrampicata nella bara...e la mia zia, quella che scambiavano per mia nonna, aveva detto "lasì stà la pitina" (lasciate stare la bambina). Ricordo ancora l'odore della morte in quella bara, col retrogusto di mele sulla stufa che mi aveva insegnato lei. 

E' sempre stato un onore per me poter accompagnare alla morte. 
Continuare a seguire l'istinto che mi ha portata fin da bambina ad arrampicarmi nella bara per quell'abbraccio.
Salutare.  

Come te sento anche il il cerchio e la mia appartenenza. E rivivere in me quei ricordi, quelle sensazioni...sì, è Vita. 
Ed è consolazione interiore. Casa. Un posto sicuro in cui stare ed essere a prescindere da ciò che accade fuori. 
Libertà fondamentalmente. 

Già. E' lucidissimo. 
Non ho molta fiducia nel fatto che quelle sue parole avranno un eco. 
Non sono parole da eco. Sono scomode. 

Non portano sicurezza. Anzi.
discutono l'individuo e la posizione dell'individuo in una società.
Richiamano alla partecipazione individuale attraverso scelte consapevoli. 

Penso verranno ignorate dai più 

L'importanza individuale che rieccheggia è scomoda. 
Il passato e il presente sono ben più complessi del futuro. 
Che il futuro sia speranza o apocalisse, non importa.

In quelle parole  non c'è promessa di gloria, redenzione. Non promette partecipazione. 
Non promette utilità. 

Chiede fatica. Discussione.  
In prima persona. 
Senza passare da nessuno se non se stessi. 

Meglio le goccine (che siano figurate o metaforiche poco conta...basta facciano effetto e in fretta.)


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2020)

*Coronavirus, Ursula Von der Leyen: “Aspettate a prenotare le ferie estive. Gli anziani forse a casa fino a dicembre”*
la vedo brutta


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto la parte politica.
> Sulla nonna... Io ho vissuto anni con una nonna, in casa sua.
> Non c'è nulla che me lo ricordi. Non ho memoria di un periodo così nella mia vita.
> Non ho mai mancato un estate, una primavera, in campagna, sui fiumi, nei prati.
> ...


E' una stima ottimistica.

E' di questa settimana la scoperta del passaggio del virus fra paziente 4 e 5 in Germania.
Una saliera.
Due tavoli diversi, persone di spalle, si son passati la saliera.

La verità che stanno dicendo è che non sanno niente.
Non sanno fare stime.
E non per semplice incompetenza...proprio per mancanza di informazioni.

E per fortuna stanno smettendo di coccolare le notizie.

Immagino sia terribile stare chiusi fra quattro mura.
E immagino sia spaventosa la prospettiva "non si sa fino a quando".

La visione, purtroppo o per fortuna, è esattamente quello che dici.
La mancanza di un approdo.

In alternativa ci si può incazzare, ci si può distrarre con la rabbia.

Ma è distrazione.

Poi restano i fatti.

Ossia che non è una gara di velocità questa.
E' una maratona.
E serve trovare un ritmo per starci dentro con il minimo delle perdite.

Credi per esempio che, partendo dallo stato delle scuole italiane antepandemia, con bagni in comune ridicoli, classi in sovrannumero, si potrà pensare ad un rientro a settembre?
Credo 9 milioni di studenti e famiglie.

E sapendo poco o niente delle modalità di passaggio del virus. 
Si ferma sulle superfici? che interventi di sanificazione sono richiesti? 
Si possono fare i turni? Come?

Presente?

E a cascata tutti quegli ambienti di lavoro che già prima erano a norma sul filo del rasoio e che non sono in grado di riattrezzarsi.

Serve rallentare.
Se non rallentiamo ci facciamo male per davvero.

Una seconda ondata farebbe a pezzi quel che resta della salute mentale di medici e operatori e del sistema sanitario.
Oltre che di tutti.
Compresi quelli di cui in questo momento non si dice nulla.

Psichiatrici in casa. Donne che stan suonando come tamburi.
Disabili.


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È molto diverso lo scenario.
> Un mese fa io usavo il principio di precauzione.
> Non so nulla, mi trovo in emergenza, uso la massima attenzione possibile rapportandomi allo scenario peggiore.
> Dopo un mese non si dovrebbe più parlare di emergenza, ma di scelte.
> ...


Oh, puoi sempre uscire e fare la rivoluzione se non ti sta bene.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Penso, magari sbaglio, che il grassetto sia parte della guerra cui alludeva @Skorpio.


Certo!
Un "fronte" di guerra.. E se ne aprono di nuovi con scenari nuovi, assai interessanti dal mio punto di vista (tutto mio, voglio precisare)

Ho notizie dalla Versilia dove alcuni ristoratori stanno tagliando i viveri a persone che hanno raggiunto la costa nelle scorse ore, in loro seconde case, rifiutandosi di portar loto cibo pronto a casa per il pranzo pasquale.

E i negozi di alimentari qui sono chiusi oggi e domani  

E anche di perquisizioni" porta a porta" sulle situazioni sospette, in base a "soffiate" di presunti "collaborazionisti"

Ovviamente, escludo che seguiranno fucilazioni di piazza 

E non ci sono bombe che volano in aria 

È una metafora


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche per me @isabel
> 
> Tutte. Anche la nonna che vedeva le donne come emanazione del demonio e mi diceva che ero una malnata (mancina perdipiù)
> Eppure...anche questa. Un patrimonio di storie ed esperienze.
> ...


In quell'accompagnare sta (ben nascosta) la mia femminilità più genuina.
Concessa a pochi nella sua forma più morbida. 

In fretta. Esatto. :/


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> *Coronavirus, Ursula Von der Leyen: “Aspettate a prenotare le ferie estive. Gli anziani forse a casa fino a dicembre”*
> la vedo brutta


Fanno prima a dire che si ammazzino tutti


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> In quell'accompagnare sta (ben nascosta) la mia femminilità più genuina.
> Concessa a pochi nella sua forma più morbida.
> 
> In fretta. Esatto. :/


Anche la mia.
In passato non concessa neppure a me   

Già...in fretta.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ricordo come un dentista amico di famiglia, da bambina, si divertisse a raccontarci un po' di storia della medicina.
> Ce lo raccontava come lo si fa ai bambini. Ricordo bene le morti durante il parto, sconfitte col sapone (alle rose, diceva lui ).
> E la storia della penicillina è rimasta al top delle favole preferite per anni.


Da me è stata la Decana.

Ostetrica. 70 anni fa.
Praticamente epica 

Mi raccontava della varechina, di lenzuola e acqua bollente.
Di mani arrossate da tanta acqua e sapone.
Di vite nate a luce di candela dopo ore usate per arrivare a piedi alla "casa".
Di vite nate morte.

E intanto chiacchiera coi suoi gatti.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

. 





ipazia ha detto:


> E' una stima ottimistica.
> 
> E' di questa settimana la scoperta del passaggio del virus fra paziente 4 e 5 in Germania.
> Una saliera.
> ...


Lo sappiamo Ipa.
Ma pensi che la soluzione sia continuare così ad oltranza o ci siano alternative in grado anche di rendere meno pesanti le conseguenze inevitabili?
Ormai il discorso del tutti a casa è stato sviscerato.
Andiamo avanti.
Se ci troviamo tra sei mesi nella stessa condizione attuale sarà un successo o un fallimento, o solo malasorte?


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> Un "fronte" di guerra.. E se ne aprono di nuovi con scenari nuovi, assai interessanti dal mio punto di vista (tutto mio, voglio precisare)
> 
> Ho notizie dalla Versilia dove alcuni ristoratori stanno tagliando i viveri a persone che hanno raggiunto la costa nelle scorse ore, rifiutandosi di portar loto cibo pronto a casa per il pranzo pasquale.
> ...


Escludi fucilazioni in piazza...escludi anche l'opzione Siberia? 

Cioè, dici che la pena resterà "una multa"?


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se ci troviamo tra sei mesi nella stessa condizione attuale sarà un successo o un fallimento, o solo malasorte?


Difficile accettare che sia semplicemente sorte? E non parlo di superstizione. Dico che è sempre stato così. Il resto è Plastica.

_Ora la neve scricchiola sotto le scarpe rigide
Si condensa il respiro come fumo pastoso risucchiato dal vento
L'aria è fredda, la luce bluastra
Cani col muso a terra e pelo dritto
Ordini nuovi secchi taglienti
Nessuna garanzia per nessuno_


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Oh, puoi sempre uscire e fare la rivoluzione se non ti sta bene.


Qui al limite tra poco sparano a quelli che escono per andare a lavorare.
Quando uscirò per andare a prendere l'auto in box dovrò appendermi al collo la fotocopia dell'autocertificazione ingrandita del 300% per i compaesani. Quelli che l'untore è tutto quello che si muove sotto la finestra di casa.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Escludi fucilazioni in piazza...escludi anche l'opzione Siberia?
> 
> Cioè, dici che la pena resterà "una multa"?



La "multa" non è la guerra 
E nemmeno la. Multa è una fucilata..

La guerra È l'odore.. O il profumo.. Quel che c'è nell'aria.. (oltre al virus)


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> .
> Lo sappiamo Ipa.
> Ma pensi che la soluzione sia continuare così ad oltranza o ci siano alternative in grado anche di rendere meno pesanti le conseguenze inevitabili?
> Ormai il discorso del tutti a casa è stato sviscerato.
> ...


Fra 6 mesi così contiamo i suicidi Invece di quelli per covid


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Difficile accettare che sia semplicemente sorte? E non parlo di superstizione. Dico che è sempre stato così. Il resto è Plastica.
> 
> _Ora la neve scricchiola sotto le scarpe rigide
> Si condensa il respiro come fumo pastoso risucchiato dal vento
> ...


Ok. Tu cosa ti aspetti dai prossimi mesi?


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Qui al limite tra poco sparano a quelli che escono per andare a lavorare.


Vero, mi è capitato rincasando di incontrare occhiate storte. Anche il mio vicino, con buona educazione, mi ha indagato a proposito. Paura è umanità. Non li biasimo, li capisco. Non li imito.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Tu cosa ti aspetti dai prossimi mesi?


Adattamento.


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fanno prima a dire che si ammazzino tutti


ho una conoscente tedesca della posturale  mi ha detto che li non hanno le nostre limitazioni vanno in giro non facendo assembramenti non più di due , da noi non funzionerebbe. In svezia già hanno detto che se sono in difficoltà lasciano indietro (ovvero non curano con l'intensivo,le persone  sopra gli 80 anni e se il problema sussiste anche quelli di 60  70 .Già ho scritto della mia povera mamma con la dialisi che per lei a 70 anni il rene se c'era compatibilità lo avrebbero dato ad una persona più giovane , quindi penso che pur non dicendolo anche qui da noi farebbero così, vedi i centri anziani su da voi come in alcune parti da noi , nel mio paese uno è chiuso .
Turtto quello che avevo programmato mi è saltato  ho iniziato a prendere il sole sul mio terrazzo  sono già abbronzato da bianchetto che  ero.
dai non facciamoci scoraggiare io come detto ad Ipazia sono premuroso , sto attento e esco una volta a settimana per la spesa , mangiando le unghie mi lavo sempre le mani dopo rientrato in casa da fuori , lascio i vestiti e le scarpe da una parte e la mascherina l'adopero  solo per la spesa  sole quelle due ore o anche meno, ci tengo alla salute ma avendo preso una volta la polmonite coperta  sono sempre attento ora ai sbalzi della temperatura , ma con il coranavirus  odierno non è la stessa cosa ......se more


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fanno prima a dire che si ammazzino tutti


Infatti è proprio di questo atteggiamento che voglio parlare.
Non dà speranza.
Non dà alternative.
Ho trovato questa dichiarazione come riportata dai giornali totalmente priva di interesse verso la popolazione. 
Penso a mio padre che non vede la fidanzata da un mese e non può neanche andare a pescare da solo nei fossetti vicino a casa, dove sarebbe sempre totalmente solo. Quando mai si è visto un pescatore condividere luoghi di pesca?
Gli viene detto che deve scordarsi di vivere le cose che ama di più almeno per altri 7 mesi, poi non si sa.
Ha senso?


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Il problema infatti non è nella gestione dell'epidemia ma di tutte le conseguenze a livello economico e sociale che ne derivano.
> Si rischia una sofferenza crescente che potrebbe generare conseguenze anche nella gestione dell'epidemia.
> Se all'ennes
> ...


Io non penso che ora come ora ci siano alternative.

Non è un "stiamo a casa".
Per quanto mi riguarda lo era, quasi una preghiera, un mese fa quando la vedevo arrivare. 
Ma è arrivata lo stesso. 

Adesso come adesso, il punto è che non si hanno sufficienti informazioni per fare alcunchè.
La politica non si può sganciare dalla sanità e dalla salute. 

Personalmente penso sia una grande occasione per fare mente locale e iniziare ad indirizzare le energie. 
A pensare a cosa presidiare finita l'emergenza. 
Che ci saranno una botta di cose da presidiare. 

Io non sono in grado di delineare scenari economici in modo serio. 
Non ne so abbastanza. 
Sono ignorante e sarei anacronistica in ogni lettura. 
Servono competenze e informazioni che non ho. 

Detto questo, da donna della strada, penso semplicemente che in questa situazione non si lascerà indietro nessuno. Questa situazione non coinvolge l'italia, coinvolge il mondo intero. E noi siamo dalla parte fortunata. tutto sommato. 
Quindi sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che si farà in modo di non far crollare nessuno. 

Che non significa che ne usciremo senza pagare pegno. 

come dicevo in altro 3d saranno lacrime e sangue. 

Ma ne usciremo anche economicamente. 

Ora come ora, credo che un punto fondamentale sia che un secondo impatto il nostro sistema non lo reggerebbe. 
Sono stremati. 

Se si sbaglia adesso, sarà davvero un disastro.
e probabilmente il rischio di irrecuperabilità si innalzerebbe fuori da ogni controllo di alleanze politiche. 

Nel frattempo penso che serva ognuno appoggiare ben bene i piedi in terra, rendersi conto che non sarà un mesetto. 
Che è una maratona e serve respirare e stare nel qui e ora. 
Non distrarsi e rimanere attenti a sè e alla propria salute, anche mentale. 

Penso che serva a tutti stringere alleanza che nutrano la mente e anche lo spirito. 
Alleanze da trovare quando si ricomincerà a muoversi. 
Per muoversi insieme. 

Adesso è il momento di non avere fretta.
E' contro-intuitivo. Lo so. 

Ma questo è un tempo di preparazione. 
Usiamolo bene. 





Serve appoggiare i piedi in terra e stare calmi. 
E fare i conti con il fatto che l'impotenza è la regina adesso.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da me è stata la Decana.
> 
> Ostetrica. 70 anni fa.
> Praticamente epica
> ...


Fortunata, @ipazia, se lei è ancora accanto a te, come credo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho una conoscente tedesca della posturale  mi ha detto che li non hanno le nostre limitazioni vanno in giro non facendo assembramenti non più di due , da noi non funzionerebbe. In svezia già hanno detto che se sono in difficoltà lasciano indietro (ovvero non curano con l'intensivo,le persone  sopra gli 80 anni e se il problema sussiste anche quelli di 60  70 .Già ho scritto della mia povera mamma con la dialisi che per lei a 70 anni il rene se c'era compatibilità lo avrebbero dato ad una persona più giovane , quindi penso che pur non dicendolo anche qui da noi farebbero così, vedi i centri anziani su da voi come in alcune parti da noi , nel mio paese uno è chiuso .
> Turtto quello che avevo programmato mi è saltato  ho iniziato a prendere il sole sul mio terrazzo  sono già abbronzato da bianchetto che  ero.
> dai non facciamoci scoraggiare io come detto ad Ipazia sono premuroso , sto attento e esco una volta a settimana per la spesa , mangiando le unghie mi lavo sempre le mani dopo rientrato in casa da fuori , lascio i vestiti e le scarpe da una parte e la mascherina l'adopero  solo per la spesa  sole quelle due ore o anche meno, ci tengo alla salute ma avendo preso una volta la polmonite coperta  sono sempre attento ora ai sbalzi della temperatura , ma con il coranavirus  odierno non è la stessa cosa ......se more



E continua ad essere attento!!! 

Devi rimanere protetto e al sicuro


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Fortunata, @ipazia, se lei è ancora accanto a te, come credo.


Sì, c'è ancora. E ancora sì @isabel, è una fortuna. 

Ha una lungimiranza e una capacità di lettura ancora lucidissima.
Che si somma all'esperienza di una vita. 

Quando la sento per telefono, e ci fumiamo la nostra sigaretta insieme, sembriamo due ragazzine che se la raccontano. 
Le ho fatto anche valutare G.  ridacchiosamente. 

Spero di poterla accompagnare. Quando sarà il momento.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Difficile accettare che sia semplicemente sorte? E non parlo di superstizione. Dico che è sempre stato così. Il resto è Plastica.
> 
> _Ora la neve scricchiola sotto le scarpe rigide
> Si condensa il respiro come fumo pastoso risucchiato dal vento
> ...


A me in testa risuona invece:
"Qui comanda l'acqua, comanda il vento, moderno è un ruolo subalterno"


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma questo è un tempo di preparazione.
> Usiamolo bene.


Esatto.


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E continua ad essere attento!!!
> 
> Devi rimanere protetto e al sicuro


quello che mi mette paura ma neanche tanto che prende chi non ha niente ma di decessi ci sono più persone in là con gli anni con patologia, se il male alle ossa e la pressione un po alta  sono patologie allora so cazzi amari


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non penso che ora come ora ci siano alternative.
> 
> Non è un "stiamo a casa".
> Per quanto mi riguarda lo era, quasi una preghiera, un mese fa quando la vedevo arrivare.
> ...


Ipa, quell'ora rischia di diventare mesi, anni.
Riflettere su alternative desumibili dai dati sarebbe opportuno.
Probabilmente lo stanno facendo ma non lo comunicano.
Sui social sono ancora fermi alla caccia alle streghe, poi scopri che una minima percentuale di quelli controllati era in giro per i cazzi suoi, gli altri tutti per lavoro. 
Ora è il tempo di arrivare a ragionamenti maturi. 
Io quando esco vedo ampie aree urbane deserte. 
Sarebbe opportuno dirci che siamo stati bravi a renderle così. 
Almeno questo. 
E capire dove sono effettivamente le criticità residue. 
Perché se poi tra sei mesi scopriamo che non siamo andati nei boschi a camminare quando i contagi avvenivano solo in coda ai supermercati o nelle fabbriche aperte mi girerebbero le balle. 
Ancor di più se al posto di camminata nei boschi solitaria ci metto la mia attività economica. 
Perché la sensazione che ci so contagi nelle attività permesse e non in quelle vietate come si suppone sul web  c'è.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La "multa" non è la guerra
> E nemmeno la. Multa è una fucilata..
> 
> La guerra È l'odore.. O il profumo.. Quel che c'è nell'aria.. (oltre al virus)


La delazione ha sempre affascinato il popolo, c'è poco da fare.
E in alcuni tempi ha fruttato anche bene. Finché qualcuno non faceva il delatore del delatore almeno.  

Siamo un manipolo di comari felici di esercitare il pettegolezzo per passare da eroi nazionali (così, ha ragione anche @Brunetta, a ben pensarci).


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, c'è ancora. E ancora sì @isabel, è una fortuna.
> 
> Ha una lungimiranza e una capacità di lettura ancora lucidissima.
> Che si somma all'esperienza di una vita.
> ...


Suppongo con buoni risultati per G.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)

E se vogliamo essere anche più precisi, i luoghi di contagio più probabili in Lombardia sono ospedali, che non hanno lavorato con i rigidi  protocolli del Sacco, purtroppo, studi medici e farmaceutici, luoghi di lavoro e attraverso i familiari attivi in questi ambienti.
In una percentuale minore supermercati e luoghi aperti per attività commerciali. 
Non è certo il camminatore solitario.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E se vogliamo essere anche più precisi, i luoghi di contagio più probabili in Lombardia sono ospedali, che non hanno lavorato con i rigidi  protocolli del Sacco, purtroppo, studi medici e farmaceutici, luoghi di lavoro e attraverso i familiari attivi in questi ambienti.
> In una percentuale minore supermercati e luoghi aperti per attività commerciali.
> Non è certo il camminatore solitario.


Perché i familiari dei positivi a cui non fanno tamponi? E che dopo 15 gg di quarantena possono tornare al lavoro, fare la spesa ecc ecc


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti è proprio di questo atteggiamento che voglio parlare.
> Non dà speranza.
> Non dà alternative.
> Ho trovato questa dichiarazione come riportata dai giornali totalmente priva di interesse verso la popolazione.
> ...


Ha senso attingere a una caratteristica importante: la flessibilità (che è alla base dell'adattamento).
Ha senso trovare individualmente risorse, almeno psicologiche, per navigare evidentemente, a vista.
Sapenso che sarà una lunga traversata.
La speranza è quella di tornare a farti un giro nel bosco, a goderti l'aria.
Questo tornerà Danny.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, quell'ora rischia di diventare mesi, anni.
> Riflettere su alternative desumibili dai dati sarebbe opportuno.
> Probabilmente lo stanno facendo ma non lo comunicano.
> Sui social sono ancora fermi alla caccia alle streghe, poi scopri che una minima percentuale di quelli controllati era in giro per i cazzi suoi, gli altri tutti per lavoro.
> ...


Il grassetto è una battuta (un po' noir) che faccio spesso coi miei amici


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Qui al limite tra poco sparano a quelli che escono per andare a lavorare.
> Quando uscirò per andare a prendere l'auto in box dovrò appendermi al collo la fotocopia dell'autocertificazione ingrandita del 300% per i compaesani. Quelli che l'untore è tutto quello che si muove sotto la finestra di casa.


Sarà che io le persone che si lagnano e quelle che mi deprimono con la loro drammaticità non le digerisco, ma io davvero non capisco i ragionamenti che stai facendo.
Tutti siamo al limite di sopportazione, io in primis. Dobbiamo solo fare quello che è meglio per tutti ed adattarci alla vita attuale e, soprattutto, a quella futura.
Non possiamo pretendere che tutto riparta dallo stesso punto, come se avessimo messo in pausa il film su Netflix per andare a fare pipì.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sarà che io le persone che si lagnano e quelle che mi deprimono con la loro drammaticità non le digerisco, ma io davvero non capisco i ragionamenti che stai facendo.
> Tutti siamo al limite di sopportazione, io in primis. Dobbiamo solo fare quello che è meglio per tutti ed adattarci alla vita attuale e, soprattutto, a quella futura.
> Non possiamo pretendere che tutto riparta dallo stesso punto, come se avessimo messo in pausa il film su Netflix per andare a fare pipì.


Nessuno credo pensi si possa ripartire da dove abbiamo lasciato
Qualcuno pensa che dobbiamo ripartire . Come non lo so ma qualcosa si può fare 
Tutti siamo al limite e tutti ci atteniamo alle regole (o quasi) ma io mi guardò intorno e ci sono situazioni che mi spaventano e credo che siano evitabili


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> La delazione ha sempre affascinato il popolo, c'è poco da fare.
> E in alcuni tempi ha fruttato anche bene. Finché qualcuno non faceva il delatore del delatore almeno.
> 
> Siamo un manipolo di comari felici di esercitare il pettegolezzo per passare da eroi nazionali (così, ha ragione anche @Brunetta, a ben pensarci).


Eroe per me è una dimensione molto personale.. Equivoca tra l'altro

E l'eroe sente intimamente di meritare la "medaglia" 

Nella forma della ricerca del like, esibendo le sue gesta, non escludo che ci siano parecchi eroi, stando a casa a strusciare il cesso così come a denunciare degli occupanti "abusivi" di seconde case in questi giorni. 

Ma molto "basicamente" in quelle iniziative vedo in prima battuta  "difesa del territorio" 

Caccia all'invasore che minaccia l'aria pulita 

Guerra, insomma..  

In questa ottica, la signora di Ischia che urlava a suo tempo ai pullman, è stata un precursore dalle visioni formidabili

Chissà.. Magari se fosse stata a capo del comitato scientifico, invece di essere al porto a urlare , oggi si preparerebbero  i panini per la gita di pasquetta..   

La realtà.. Può aver tanti colori..


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Suppongo con buoni risultati per G.


Sì   

E' un bastardo, un dandy e gentiluomo d'altri tempi.
con la Decana non si è risparmiato


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quello che mi mette paura ma neanche tanto che prende chi non ha niente ma di decessi ci sono più persone in là con gli anni con patologia, se il male alle ossa e la pressione un po alta  sono patologie allora so cazzi amari


E' saggio aver paura. 
Ed è saggio agire di conseguenza. 

E' serenità rispetto alla propri caducità e anche soddisfazione del proprio vissuto.   

Anche i miei ne hanno. Giustamente. 
E' senso di realtà.

Proteggersi, essere prudenti è quello che si può fare.
Oltre che prendere il sole sul balcone e sapersi godere quel che c'è quando c'è, accettando la realtà e non facendoci inutilmente a botte . 

Anche questa è saggezza


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> I social non sono tutti uguali.
> E non sono proprio pensati per esserlo, anche solo a livello di bacino d'utenza che desiderano attirare.
> E' un fatto tecnico e di marketing, non una sensazione.
> Ed è proprio quello che sostenevo, dicendo che sono progettati per usi e scopi differenti.
> ...


Io ti ho detto che non funzionano così.
Ma se ti piace pensare che sia come dici tu, va benissimo lo stesso.
Purtroppo non son Zuckenberg


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eroe per me è una dimensione molto personale.. Equivoca tra l'altro
> 
> E l'eroe sente intimamente di meritare la "medaglia"
> 
> ...


Sì, avevo capito. Ma la delazione mi ha riportato anche ad altri scenari.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto che non funzionano così.
> Ma se ti piace pensare che sia come dici tu, va benissimo lo stesso.
> Purtroppo non son Zuckenberg


Ho letto ciò che hai scritto.
Non mi interessa farti cambiare idea.
Ti ho spiegato la mia, ho provato, leggendo la tua, a veicolati delle informazioni che sono valutazioni specifiche e non generiche.
Io non "ho piacere ad avere una opinione". 
Io "ho una opinione" ed è abbastanza solida e fondata. 

Si può essere in disaccordo, pacificamente.


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno credo pensi si possa ripartire da dove abbiamo lasciato
> Qualcuno pensa che dobbiamo ripartire . Come non lo so ma qualcosa si può fare
> Tutti siamo al limite e tutti ci atteniamo alle regole (o quasi) ma io mi guardò intorno e ci sono situazioni che mi spaventano e credo che siano evitabili


La paura è bene ci sia. Aiuta a rimanere con i piedi per terra.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, quell'ora rischia di diventare mesi, anni.
> Riflettere su alternative desumibili dai dati sarebbe opportuno.
> Probabilmente lo stanno facendo ma non lo comunicano.
> Sui social sono ancora fermi alla caccia alle streghe, poi scopri che una minima percentuale di quelli controllati era in giro per i cazzi suoi, gli altri tutti per lavoro.
> ...


Non si sa @danny.

non lo sanno.
Non si può, ora come ora, stabilire quello che vorresti fosse stabilito.
Ossia lo stop di questa situazione. Se fosse possibile l'avrebbero già fatto (salvo mettersi a pensare ad uno scherzone globale, fosse comuni a new york comprese).

chi ci sta ragionando, non ci sta ragionando in termini di: "ok. questa situazione finirà quindi prepariamoci alla ripartenza." (non accadrà così. Questo ormai mi sembra evidente a tutti)

La gente che ci sta ragionando sta ragionando sul fatto che l'emergenza non è ancora finita. Fase 1.
Finita l'emergenza inizierà la fase 2.
E nella fase due si dovrà considerare una riapertura controllata facendo ben attenzione a che siano chiare le modalità della riapertura (ma mancano dati....sanificazione ambienti. come? quando? ogni quanto tempo? a spese di chi? ausilii. come? quando? che tipologia? per chi? a spese di chi? etc etc)
E poi mica che con la fase 2 sarà finita.

Le code di questa situazione dureranno ben più del vaccino.
Stimano il vaccino a fine anno. Stima positiva, ma a quanto pare realistica visto che ci stan studiando da tutto il mondo (per fortuna)
Sto giro di vaccino, essendoci coinvolto tutto il mondo comprese le nazioni ricche probabilmente sarà gestito in modo diverso anche economicamente da parte delle case farmaceutiche. Ma in ogni caso non è che pronto il vaccino via a pioggia a vaccinare.

E si passerà ad un altra fase in cui dovrà immaginare un mondo nuovo. In cui attività face to face dovranno essere gestite a distanza.
Alcune attività scompariranno. Altre nasceranno.

Mi fermo qui.
Io l'ho fatta semplicissima.

Ma già così semplificata e epurata dalle migliaia di variabili che non ho considerato è complessissima.

E tieni presente che non ci stan ragionando in due o tre, ci sono diverse professionalità, ruoli coinvolti.
E sono parecchie persone.
ricchezza. Ma anche investimento di tempo.

Tutto questo sta già avvenendo.

e non perchè sono buoni.

Ma perchè siamo tutti coinvolti.
Non è l'italia o la Germania e il resto del mondo apposto.

In questo momento conviene a tutti che nessuno resti indietro.
Che se un paese resta indietro, blocca anche tutti gli altri.
Anche solo per il fatto che se non è in controllo la parte sanitaria dell'italia, per dire, l'italia rimane un focolaio pericoloso anche per tutti gli altri.
E, da ignorante, penso che a livello economico funzionerà suppergiù allo stesso modo.

L'interconnessione ha sparso il virus.
Ma è l'interconnessione che in un qualche modo ci sta preservando.

Lo ribadisco, non sarà una passeggiata di salute.
E saranno lacrime e sangue.

Ma se ne uscirà.
Personalmente credo che a inizio anno prossimo in un qualche modo saremo stabilizzati (se tutto continua come sta andando).
Stabilizzati non significa che sarà finita. Significa che staremo muovendo i primi passi in un mondo sconosciuto.

Credo che una buona risposta, attualmente, sia attivare il cervello, cercando di non fotterselo immergendolo in preoccupazioni per cui non esiste risposta.

Che è il motivo per cui consiglio di occuparsi concretamente di sè.
Studiando. Immaginando nuove vie. Creando alleanze e reti di collaborazione.
Formandosi. Attivandosi senza sfuggire a questa situazione.

Non ci sono altre vie.

E la rabbia e la sfiducia tolgono energia.

Quanto ai social...non li seguo.
Li trovo qualunquisti e vuoti di significato.
Ho luoghi selezionatissimi dove trovo persone con cui scambio conoscenze e che hanno come me quell'obiettivo.

di per certo non userei i social come indicatore di alcunchè...
Le persone nei social non sono le persone che stanno fuori dal social.
e' la base della virtualità.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Sì, avevo capito. Ma la delazione mi ha riportato anche ad altri scenari.


Si ho notato..  
Bello, passeggiare


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so
> 
> Partendo dal panorama metaforico, stavo solo liberamente passeggiando in compagnia di me, fuori dall' "abitato"..


Ultimamente sto facendo parecchio fuoripista, in termini di passeggiate. 

son tornata alle origini...a volte serve tornar indietro per andare avanti


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ho notato..
> Bello, passeggiare


Lo è, senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Lo è, senza ombra di dubbio.


Isabel,  condivido molto i tuoi interventi e ti ringrazio per il richiamo all' infanzia, e per quello che hai scritto insieme ad @ipazia a proposito delle vostre vecchie di famiglia e non di famiglia. Io li chiamo in altri termini, magari fuori luogo e li identifico come le molte madri ed i molti padri che ciascuno ha avuto nella sua vita, al di là di quelli biologici.

Condivido la maggior parte delle cose, vorrei solo aggiungere, se già non è stata scritta una mia personale osservazione, che mi accompagna dall' inizio di questa crisi, cioè di come questa cosa abbia sorpreso completamente impreparati tuttii, .....ma proprio tutti. Popolazioni, governi, studiosi, scienziati.
Erano state in passato fatte delle ipotesi, ma sono sempre rimaste tali senza che nessuno abbia mai riflettuto seriamente sul fatto che potevano diventare reali, nemmeno l'esempio di anni fa della sars è servito a molto.

I motivi sono vari, alcuni già ampiamente descritti e dibattuti, la nostra incapacità cognitiva, compresa la riluttanza ad abbandonare il nostro "mondo" ed il nostro modo di fare ed affrontare la vita, le nostre abitudini. Poi la completa mancanza di esperienza su gravi e prolungate crisi. (L'unico esempio possibile limitatamente a questo aspetto è proprio quello della guerra che tra l'altro è durata ben più a lungo).
Ma se posso anche capire (non certo giustificare) il ventenne che si sente defraudato dall'aperitivo con gli amici, capisco molto meno il consigliere del politico che pure con il suo bagaglio di conoscienze non è riuscito a farsi ascoltare da chi decide.
E questa non è una sconfitta qualsiasi, è una colossale, enorme, disastrosa sconfitta della cultura in se e della nostra società che si reputa razionale.
Ed è una sconfitta di tutto il genere umano, al di là delle impostazioni strettamente sanitarie o economiche.

Secondariamente ho finalmente toccato con mano il fatto che il mondo può fare a meno di noi, ed il contrario non vale. Perchè un conto è filosofarci e ipotizzarlo, un conto è viverlo.
A cominciare dall' erba che cresce in Piazza Navona, passando per le papere che camminano indisturbate per la strada, e per il silenzio surreale che ogni sera cala con le tenebre. E' il mondo "normale" che si rifà vivo dopo che è stato continuamente coperto dal mondo che artificialmente ci siamo creati e del quale ci siamo circondati, senza nemmeno curarci di riflettere se fosse veramente il più adatto alla nostra misura.

Ci sarebbero una montagna di altre cose da dire, perchè certo non finirà tutto in fretta e probabilmente non finirà tutto qui.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Isabel,  condivido molto i tuoi interventi e ti ringrazio per il richiamo all' infanzia, e per quello che hai scritto insieme ad @ipazia a proposito delle vostre vecchie di famiglia e non di famiglia. Io li chiamo in altri termini, magari fuori luogo e li identifico come le molte madri ed i molti padri che ciascuno ha avuto nella sua vita, al di là di quelli biologici.
> 
> Condivido la maggior parte delle cose, vorrei solo aggiungere, se già non è stata scritta una mia personale osservazione, che mi accompagna dall' inizio di questa crisi, cioè di come questa cosa abbia sorpreso completamente impreparati tuttii, .....ma proprio tutti. Popolazioni, governi, studiosi, scienziati.
> Erano state in passato fatte delle ipotesi, ma sono sempre rimaste tali senza che nessuno abbia mai riflettuto seriamente sul fatto che potevano diventare reali, nemmeno l'esempio di anni fa della sars è servito a molto.
> ...


Il rovescio della medaglia è che questa è una grandiosa opportunità per ridistribuire priorità.
E io credo che questa spinta possa nascere solo dal basso.

finalmente, paradossalmente, è evidente come la cultura e la conoscenza siano sconfitte.
Da ben prima della pandemia.
finalmente è evidente come senza conoscenza, più che scrivere e dire cazzate anche dal podio più alto dell'umano regno subendo la disconferma dai fatti, non si possa fare niente.

Ma è anche evidente che, nonostante fossero entrambe ammaccate e messe all'angolo, sono esattamente cultura e conoscenza che stanno permettendo di non finirci proprio sotto del tutto.
E che la collaborazione libera, senza colore faccia muovere i piccoli passi che si muovono.

Io mi auguro che la gente non dimentichi.

che non si dimentichi che le frasi rassicuranti sono propaganda.
che le grandi dichiarazioni d'intenti spesso e volentieri nascondono un vuoto di conoscenze e significati.

Che i Grandi si sono rivelati piccoli, esattamente come lo erano prima.

che la gente non si dimentichi che è con la partecipazione che ci si sta muovendo.

Se la gente dimentica...beh.
A ognuno la sua responsabilità.
che per quanto ce la si racconti, questa situazione ha svelato il fatto che siamo interconnessi. E che le azioni di ognuno ricadono in rete a pioggia.
Anche su chi fa apparire di fottersene. I fatti arrivano e sono fatti. 

come ben dici, il mondo può serenamente fare a meno di noi.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il rovescio della medaglia è che questa è una grandiosa opportunità per ridistribuire priorità.
> E io credo che questa spinta possa nascere solo dal basso.
> 
> finalmente, paradossalmente, è evidente come la cultura e la conoscenza siano sconfitte.
> ...


Temo che non avverrà. E non avverrà non già per deficit di razionalità, non avverra per deficit di "senso" della priorità delle cose, che manca anche adesso e che mancava già da un pezzo prima.
Questa crisi è un gigantesco detonatore.
Quanti anni ancora ci diamo prima che arrivi la madre di tutte le crisi, quella che ci spazzerà via tutti o quasi?
Non esiste in effetti tutto un filone di cinema e letteratura post apocalittico?
Perchè abbiamo intimamente bisogno di questa cosa per pernsre ad un rinnovamento o quantomeno ad una sistemazione in ordine di priorità, appunto, delle cose?

Ho detto temo, non che sono sicuro del tutto che non ci arriveremo. Anche in questo frangente fa capolino il mio agnosticismo permeante...


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ha senso attingere a una caratteristica importante: la flessibilità (che è alla base dell'adattamento).
> Ha senso trovare individualmente risorse, almeno psicologiche, per navigare evidentemente, a vista.
> Sapenso che sarà una lunga traversata.
> La speranza è quella di tornare a farti un giro nel bosco, a goderti l'aria.
> Questo tornerà Danny.


Io posso trovare risorse.
Ho un lavoro, non sono solo in casa, ho un balcone al sole e stasera mi sono anche divertito con una diretta con lo studio, e con Skype o Zoom ho risentito amici durante la giornata. 
Non ho pensieri e preoccupazioni eccessive. 
Mia moglie non ha uno stipendio, certo, ma ancora la sua ditta è aperta, tutto potrebbe ripartire e tornare quasi come prima, potrebbe arrivare anche la cassa integrazione, comunque potremmo farcela ad andare avanti.
Ma io so che per altri non è così.
Ci sono persone che di notte non dormono, che sono in ansia per il lavoro, che hanno perso cari a cui non hanno mai fatto un funerale, che non sanno come riusciranno a pagare l'affitto, le spese condominiali, il mutuo o i fornitori dell'azienda e i dipendenti, ci sono persone sole, in case piccole, buie, in stati depressivi.
Ci sono volontari nel mio comune che raccolgono la spesa e le offerte per i casi più difficili, ma ci sono altri che sfoderano un sorriso anche su Skype con te, per renderti lieta la compagnia, e non ti fanno pesare niente, anche se tu sai, puoi immaginare, che per loro più si va avanti, più i giorni si fanno pesanti.
Io non penso che davanti a tutto questo possa bastare rispondere #State a casa, andrà tutto bene.
Col cazzo. Ad alcuni andrà sicuramente bene, ad altri no, per niente.
Vorrei che ci ricordassimo e pensassimo anche a loro, ma non con la pietà, bensì col desiderio di attenzione che è loro dovuto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ho letto ciò che hai scritto.
> Non mi interessa farti cambiare idea.
> Ti ho spiegato la mia, ho provato, leggendo la tua, a veicolati delle informazioni che sono valutazioni specifiche e non generiche.
> Io non "ho piacere ad avere una opinione".
> ...


Però se sono luoghi virtuali che non frequenti sei come chi dà una valutazione del ristorante in base a chi ha visto uscire una sera.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Temo che non avverrà. E non avverrà non già per deficit di razionalità, non avverra per deficit di "senso" della priorità delle cose, che manca anche adesso e che mancava già da un pezzo prima.
> Questa crisi è un gigantesco detonatore.
> Quanti anni ancora ci diamo prima che arrivi la madre di tutte le crisi, quella che ci spazzerà via tutti o quasi?
> Non esiste in effetti tutto un filone di cinema e letteratura post apocalittico?
> ...



 

Io parto dalla fiducia nel fatto che il mondo può benissimo far a meno di noi.
Che nessuno di noi è indispensabile alla Vita.

E che a prescindere da noi la Vita proseguirà.

E' una occasione. Servita su un vassoio d'argento.
Non è detto che verrà colta.

Se globalmente si sceglierà la dimenticanza, la crocchetta della rabbia, della ricerca del nemico...beh..le conseguenze sono prevedibili.
E già scritte e riscritte in millenni.

Stasera chiacchieravo con G. del fatto che una botta di culo non è una botta di culo in termini assoluti.
C'è chi ha vinto milioni al superenalotto e si è sputtanato la vita dopo quella che sembrava la botta di culo più fantastica e l'opportunità più ghiotta per rendersi migliore la vita.

Mica è la vincita a fare la differenza.
E' quel che si decide di farne.

In questo momento io mi sento...curiosa.
Di una curiosità bambina. Senza aspettative.
Pacificata.

Il velo è squarciato.
dipende in quanti son pronti a nascere.

La Vita, d'altro canto, è anche fatta di aborti. E Morte.

Perchè se ne ha bisogno...perchè per uscire dalla zona di comfort, l'uomo ha bisogno che gli esploda da sotto il culo.
e a volte non basta neppure questo.
Non ho ricordo di progressi pagati senza il sangue. Ma forse manco io di memoria


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Temo che non avverrà. E non avverrà non già per deficit di razionalità, non avverra per deficit di "senso" della priorità delle cose, che manca anche adesso e che mancava già da un pezzo prima.
> Questa crisi è un gigantesco detonatore.
> Quanti anni ancora ci diamo prima che arrivi la madre di tutte le crisi, quella che ci spazzerà via tutti o quasi?
> Non esiste in effetti tutto un filone di cinema e letteratura post apocalittico?
> ...


In sostanza sono d'accordo. Quando stiamo male diventa priorità recuperare il benessere perduto. Quando ci riusciamo, in breve ci dimentichiamo dell'agonia sofferta*. Credo sia un altro funzionamento standard della nostra mente, una forma di "motivazione automatica". Evoluta per motivi assolutamente validi, probabilmente, ma che usiamo malissimo da almeno qualche millennio.

Un tentativo di risposta al neretto: perchè di fronte all'ineluttabile, alla mancanza di altre opzioni, saranno costretti al cambiamento (anche) gli altri. E' molto più facile (altro funzionamento ben radicato) contare sulla massa, qualsiasi orientamento abbia. Che comincino gli altri, insomma!

*Tranne il mal di denti. Mi ha segnato troppo e per troppo tempo per poterlo dimenticare!!!


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se sono luoghi virtuali che non frequenti sei come chi dà una valutazione del ristorante in base a chi ha visto uscire una sera.


Credo che Isabel si riferisca alla struttura e al motivo per cui sono stati creati, e per capirlo e saperlo non credo sia indispensabile usarli. Per quanto riguarda il loro utilizzo, certo, per restare nel paragone che fai ci sono anche ristoranti d'alta classe ma a veder bene come vengono utilizzati mediamente i social sembrano più che altro pizzerie al trancio. (Senza avere nulla contro di queste).


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Isabel,  condivido molto i tuoi interventi e ti ringrazio per il richiamo all' infanzia, e per quello che hai scritto insieme ad @ipazia a proposito delle vostre vecchie di famiglia e non di famiglia. Io li chiamo in altri termini, magari fuori luogo e li identifico come le molte madri ed i molti padri che ciascuno ha avuto nella sua vita, al di là di quelli biologici.
> 
> Condivido la maggior parte delle cose, vorrei solo aggiungere, se già non è stata scritta una mia personale osservazione, che mi accompagna dall' inizio di questa crisi, cioè di come questa cosa abbia sorpreso completamente impreparati tuttii, .....ma proprio tutti. Popolazioni, governi, studiosi, scienziati.
> Erano state in passato fatte delle ipotesi, ma sono sempre rimaste tali senza che nessuno abbia mai riflettuto seriamente sul fatto che potevano diventare reali, nemmeno l'esempio di anni fa della sars è servito a molto.
> ...


La cultura era sconfitta da prima della pandemia.
Del bagaglio di conoscenze se ne infischia un bel po' di gente.
Pensa che, sento persone che detestano Locatelli perché "parla lentamente", "fa venire sonno" e "usa un linguaggio che non si capisce".
Questo è per fare un esempio attuale.
Ma di frasi di questo tipo, nel tempo, in giro, io ne ho sentite diverse.
Ti chiedi della SARS, hai fatto un giretto sul portale dell'ISS, leggendo quel si diceva della SARS?
Nessuno può essere stato colto alla sprovvista.
Forse il mondo della politica.

Piazza Navona e le anatre (sul Lungotevere) hanno attirato anche la mia attenzione.
Io ho sorriso, la città costruita sulla città. Roma.
Dove se alzi un sanpietrino, trovi il reperto di un sampietrino precedente, e poi sollevi ancora e c'è il resto di un insediamento anteriore, vai più giù e ci sono tombe di chissà quando prima. 
E Roma, torna alla terra. Ho sentito qualcosa di simile. 

Riguardo alla durata...ci sarà molto da dire e, si spera, finalmente il tempo per farlo.
In questi scambi, io sento arricchimento.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che Isabel si riferisca alla struttura e al motivo per cui sono stati creati, e per capirlo e saperlo non credo sia indispensabile usarli. Per quanto riguarda il loro utilizzo, certo, per restare nel paragone che fai ci sono anche ristoranti d'alta classe ma a veder bene come vengono utilizzati mediamente i social sembrano più che altro pizzerie al trancio. (Senza avere nulla contro di queste).


Ripeto che si può fare un bar elegante e poi vederlo occupato dai Proci.
Ogni social ha una sua caratteristica, ma poi viene usato in modo diverso. Invece la raccolta di informazioni è un altro discorso.
Comunque mi faccio sempre trascinare in discussioni che in fondo non mi interessano, solo per contrastare visioni granitiche.
Mi astengo di parlare della epidemia proprio per evitare di farlo e poi mi ci ritrovo su piccolezze irrilevanti.
Mi scuso.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parto dalla fiducia nel fatto che il mondo può benissimo far a meno di noi.
> Che nessuno di noi è indispensabile alla Vita.
> 
> E che a prescindere da noi la Vita proseguirà.
> ...


Si lo so, anch' io tutto sommato sono pacificato.

Modalità Spleen presuntuoso on-

Però che rottura di coglioni, sapere di avere rgione, aver detto per anni la stessa cosa nell' indifferenza più totale e quando la realtà dmostra inequivocabilmente che hai ragione non essere nemmeno sicuro che si sia capito quello che succede....

Modalità Spleen presuntuoso off-


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso trovare risorse.
> Ho un lavoro, non sono solo in casa, ho un balcone al sole e stasera mi sono anche divertito con una diretta con lo studio, e con Skype o Zoom ho risentito amici durante la giornata.
> Non ho pensieri e preoccupazioni eccessive.
> Mia moglie non ha uno stipendio, certo, ma ancora la sua ditta è aperta, tutto potrebbe ripartire e tornare quasi come prima, potrebbe arrivare anche la cassa integrazione, comunque potremmo farcela ad andare avanti.
> ...


Penso anche io che gli slogan che citi non bastino.
Io so che tutti ci troviamo davanti all'incognito e so che fingere certezze o fare passi falsi, false promesse, non serve a nulla.
Peggiora la situazione, disillude e fomenta la rabbia.
Questo per me


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Si lo so, anch' io tutto sommato sono pacificato.
> 
> Modalità Spleen presuntuoso on-
> 
> ...


Hai ragione 

...l'indifferenza è ancora una cosa bella.
Pensa se al posto dell'indifferenza la risposta, nonostante la realtà, è l'accusa di pazzia  

forse è un elemento della pacificazione.

Eppure...non mi sembra per niente presunzione.
E' semplice presa d'atto.

La presunzione è altro. A mio parere.

Presunzione mi sembra per esempio l'atteggiamento che porta a negare una evidenza.
Un po' l'imperatore nudo che si incazza quando il bambino lo indica urlando "è nudo".


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto che si può fare un bar elegante e poi vederlo occupato dai Proci.
> Ogni social ha una sua caratteristica, ma poi viene usato in modo diverso. Invece la raccolta di informazioni è un altro discorso.
> Comunque mi faccio sempre trascinare in discussioni che in fondo non mi interessano, solo per contrastare visioni granitiche.
> Mi astengo di parlare della epidemia proprio per evitare di farlo e poi mi ci ritrovo su piccolezze irrilevanti.
> Mi scuso.


E di che ti scusi? Ho capito che tu usi proficuamente i social, si può anche legittimamente non farlo, anche perchè magari non si sente il bisogno o perchè non si apprezza o tecnicamente o filosoficamente il sistema di condivisione che hanno.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto che si può fare un bar elegante e poi vederlo occupato dai Proci.
> Ogni social ha una sua caratteristica, ma poi viene usato in modo diverso. Invece la raccolta di informazioni è un altro discorso.
> Comunque mi faccio sempre trascinare in discussioni che in fondo non mi interessano, solo per contrastare visioni granitiche.
> Mi astengo di parlare della epidemia proprio per evitare di farlo e poi mi ci ritrovo su piccolezze irrilevanti.
> Mi scuso.


Brunetta, nessuno ti ha trascinata. 
Non io almeno.
Comunque, chiudendola qui...la mia prospettiva era esattamente quella che ha spiegato @spleen.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sarà che io le persone che si lagnano e quelle che mi deprimono con la loro drammaticità non le digerisco, ma io davvero non capisco i ragionamenti che stai facendo.
> Tutti siamo al limite di sopportazione, io in primis. Dobbiamo solo fare quello che è meglio per tutti ed adattarci alla vita attuale e, soprattutto, a quella futura.
> Non possiamo pretendere che tutto riparta dallo stesso punto, come se avessimo messo in pausa il film su Netflix per andare a fare pipì.


Da quale punto vuoi farlo ripartire?
Questo è il punto a cui voglio arrivare. 
Io non sto digerendo invece questa mancanza di progettualità condivisa, la passività con cui si attende un cambiamento che viene puntualmente procrastinato. 
Lo stare a casa lo abbiamo capito tutti.
Infatti siamo tutti bravi e ubbidienti e ci siamo messi in pausa. E direi che non è più tempo di prendersela con chi non sta alle regole perché stiamo facendo esattamente quello che ci è stato detto. 
Siamo in pausa. 
E tanti stanno arrivando al limite, come hai scritto tu. 
Tanti: è inutile nasconderlo. 
Cosa vi aspettate dopo il 3 maggio perché questo limite non venga superato nei mesi successivi? 
Ribadisco: tutti noi ora siamo consapevoli che non si tornerà al punto di prima. 
Che non servirà a questo l'attenersi alle regole. 
Quindi, cosa vogliamo fare? 
Cosa possiamo fare? 
Qualcuno ha paragonato questa situazione a una guerra. 
No, non è una guerra, però ho testimonianza diretta di quel periodo storico da persone che ho conosciuto, che un diverso atteggiamento può cambiare l'evoluzione dei fatti per gli individui, i gruppi. Quanto accadde a una società intera fu conseguenza di fatalismo, indifferenza, frustrazione di tante persone più che di vero odio. 
Tutti temono l'odio, ma sono i primi sentimenti che possono diventare pericolosi se lasciati crescere indisturbati all'interno di una società. 
Non si può, non si può assolutamente leggere di seppellire in casa ad libitum gli anziani, di toglierli dalla vita sociale per consentire una ripresa a pochi giovani, la cui funzione sarà solo quella di lavorare. 
Non è questo il mondo che voglio dopo la pausa. 
Non credo affatto non ci siano altre strade.
Anzi. Sono convinto che ce ne siano.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In sostanza sono d'accordo. Quando stiamo male diventa priorità recuperare il benessere perduto. Quando ci riusciamo, in breve ci dimentichiamo dell'agonia sofferta*. Credo sia un altro funzionamento standard della nostra mente, una forma di "motivazione automatica". Evoluta per motivi assolutamente validi, probabilmente, ma che usiamo malissimo da almeno qualche millennio.
> 
> Un tentativo di risposta al neretto: perchè di fronte all'ineluttabile, alla mancanza di altre opzioni, saranno costretti al cambiamento (anche) gli altri. E' molto più facile (altro funzionamento ben radicato) contare sulla massa, qualsiasi orientamento abbia. Che comincino gli altri, insomma!
> 
> *Tranne il mal di denti. Mi ha segnato troppo e per troppo tempo per poterlo dimenticare!!!


Sai che leggendoti e paragonandoti a quello che traspariva di te molto tempo fa (prima del tuo recente ritorno per capirci) ti leggo più sereno....
Chissà cosa è successo nel frattempo...


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da quale punto vuoi farlo ripartire?
> Questo è il punto a cui voglio arrivare.
> Io non sto digerendo invece questa mancanza di progettualità condivisa, la passività con cui si attende un cambiamento che viene puntualmente procrastinato.
> Lo stare a casa lo abbiamo capito tutti.
> ...



Ma tu ti senti in pausa?

Io sono molto più attiva di prima.
non mi sento per niente in pausa.
Lavorativamente parlando e personalmente parlando sono attivissima.

E come me molti altri.

Il mondo non è in pausa.

Anzi...

(l'attivazione sposta il limite...la passività è assassina)

EDIT: non tutti.
Io ( e ti assicuro che non sono l'unica) non temo l'odio.
L'odio è semplice.
Evidente, diretto e riconoscibile.
Temo l'ignoranza. Piuttosto. E, come dici bene, l'indifferenza. Per se stessi in primis.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In sostanza sono d'accordo. Quando stiamo male diventa priorità recuperare il benessere perduto. Quando ci riusciamo, in breve ci dimentichiamo dell'agonia sofferta*. Credo sia un altro funzionamento standard della nostra mente, una forma di "motivazione automatica". Evoluta per motivi assolutamente validi, probabilmente, ma che usiamo malissimo da almeno qualche millennio.
> 
> Un tentativo di risposta al neretto: perchè di fronte all'ineluttabile, alla mancanza di altre opzioni, saranno costretti al cambiamento (anche) gli altri. E' molto più facile (altro funzionamento ben radicato) contare sulla massa, qualsiasi orientamento abbia. Che comincino gli altri, insomma!
> 
> *Tranne il mal di denti. Mi ha segnato troppo e per troppo tempo per poterlo dimenticare!!!


Qualche segno resterà.
In un altro post, hai scritto che è un fatto epocale.
Come tale, lascerà segni da qualche parte.
Il segno peggiore che potrà lasciare è il possibile rinnovato senso di onnipotenza, che oggi vacilla...e fa vacillare molti.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Un'altra cosa che ho notato in questi giorni è che adesso, più che mai si dividerà la società tra chi ha delle riserve di denaro, o psichiche o situazioni di contingenza favorevoli (perchè ci ha pensato prima o per semplice congiuntura di eventi). E chi invece si ritrova in difficoltà più o meno serie per gli stessi motivi speculari.
Questa situazione accentua in modo drastico e pericoloso anche le differenze tra gli individui.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E di che ti scusi? Ho capito che tu usi proficuamente i social, si può anche legittimamente non farlo, anche perchè magari non si sente il bisogno o perchè non si apprezza o tecnicamente o filosoficamente il sistema di condivisione che hanno.


Legittimo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Brunetta, nessuno ti ha trascinata.
> Non io almeno.
> Comunque, chiudendola qui...la mia prospettiva era esattamente quella che ha spiegato @spleen.


Mi faccio trascinare da me stessa.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi, cosa vogliamo fare?


E tu? Hai un'idea?
Proponi, diffondi, raccogli proseliti.
La storia non si fa a tavolino.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Chissà cosa è successo nel frattempo...


L'apocalisse!


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mondo non è in pausa.


Precisamente. Ma sembra sia difficilissimo da processare, per moltissimi.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno credo pensi si possa ripartire da dove abbiamo lasciato
> Qualcuno pensa che dobbiamo ripartire . Come non lo so ma qualcosa si può fare
> Tutti siamo al limite e tutti ci atteniamo alle regole (o quasi) ma io mi guardò intorno e ci sono situazioni che mi spaventano e credo che siano evitabili


Sì, molto può essere evitato ancora.
È questo un altro punto fondamentale.
Se le maggiori criticità sono derivate dai luoghi chiusi condivisi, dalla condivisione di stanze e bagni, uffici, ospedali, mezzi pubblici, supermercati si deve agire soprattutto in questi ambiti.
Non ha senso utilizzare risorse per perseguire il solitario in giro per i boschi ma neppure la coppia di fidanzatini in camporella in auto, per assurdo, quando il maggior pericolo può derivare dalla convergenza di masse di persone eterogenee in ambienti chiusi. 
Lì, in quegli ambiti, occorre cambiare ancora modalità di fruizione degli spazi finché non vengono abbattute tutte le criticità. 
Allo stesso tempo occorre  anche avere un piano per evitare il fallimento di una gran parte dei settori economici che tengono in piedi l'Italia. 
Siamo a metà aprile e in ballo con questa storia da gennaio. 
Dovremmo già avere un po' di più le idee chiare su come agire da qui alla fine di questo virus, che nessuno ovviamente sa quando ci sarà. 
O pensiamo veramente di andare avanti così per mesi? 
Sgombro il campo subito: no, non è possibile.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dovremmo già avere un po' di più le idee chiare su come agire da qui alla fine di questo virus,


Perchè? Siamo forse gli Illuminati? Comprendiamo l'insondabile?


> che nessuno ovviamente sa quando ci sarà.


Appunto.

Io non ce l'ho con te, sia più che chiaro. E' che mi sembri un tantinello confuso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Precisamente. Ma sembra sia difficilissimo da processare, per moltissimi.


Scrivi bene nel titolo del thread. Ogni persona di fronte a un cambiamento reagisce come può, chi di noi è stato tradito lo sa bene, e altrettanto avviene in condizioni di costrizione.
Chi finisce in carcere per aver commesso un crimine, innocente o per ragioni politiche reagisce in base a come è. Ci sono suicidi tra i colpevoli, cosi come tra gli innocenti, per dire una soluzione estrema.
Quello che pesa nella situazione attuale è la costrizione e c’è chi cerca di evadere, chi si deprime, chi si prepara alla liberazione con una capacità dì resilienza diversa.
Però bisognerebbe avere una minima comprensione per chi è in condizioni più difficili materiali o psicologiche o contingenti o spirituali o tutte insieme.
Io vorrei tanto essere Nelson Mandela, ma non ho le sue risorse.
Cerco di capire che anche la visione della situazione e l’idea di una prospettiva dipende da tutte queste cose e che nessuno è detentore della visione giusta, ma solo di quella giusta per sé e che in base a quella descrive e percepisce la realtà.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Oggi ben due auto dei vigili, allertate da una signora che vive in contrasto con tutti i vicini, hanno cercato di intercettare tre ragazzi in bicicletta che sono fuggiti per campi e stradine....
Se solo qualche mese fa qualcuno me lo avesse predetto gli avrei dato del pazzo.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che ho notato in questi giorni è che adesso, più che mai si dividerà la società tra chi ha delle riserve di denaro, o psichiche o situazioni di contingenza favorevoli (perchè ci ha pensato prima o per semplice congiuntura di eventi). E chi invece si ritrova in difficoltà più o meno serie per gli stessi motivi speculari.
> Questa situazione accentua in modo drastico e pericoloso anche le differenze tra gli individui.


Differenze accentuate, hai detto bene.
E' anche per assottigliare o mitigare queste differenze che avrebbe senso cooperare.
Non continuare a guardare l'altro come qualcuno che sta togliendo qualcosa a noi.
Non solo denaro ma risorse in genere, anche punti di vista e spunti.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non si sa @danny.
> 
> non lo sanno.
> Non si può, ora come ora, stabilire quello che vorresti fosse stabilito.
> ...


Sui social nascono gli indirizzi politici ormai da anni.
Possiamo ritenerli inadeguati, ma la politica ne fa un uso che a noi potrebbe risultare addirittura compulsivo.
Io stigmatizzai questa cosa già una decina di anni fa, quasi.
Per me la politica nasceva nei circoli e cresceva per strada tra la gente.
Non è andata così. E dobbiamo fare i conti con questa realtà.
Gli stessi M5S nascono dal web, se proprio vogliamo puntualizzarlo e sono cresciuti in popolarità usando argomentazioni popolari sui social. 
Ti posso assicurare che in massima parte erano totalmente ignoranti di questioni per le quali  erano chiamati a rappresentanza. Ricordo quando ci chiesero aiuto, eletti e nel panico più totale. 
Si eleggevano persone grazie al traino di Grillo che sarebbero state ultime di lista in altri partiti, senza alcuna esperienza. 
Persone che erano partite da un blog. 
Gli altri partiti non sono ormai da meno, anche se quelli storici hanno una base di militanza che almeno sa come funzionano le cose.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, molto può essere evitato ancora.
> È questo un altro punto fondamentale.
> Se le maggiori criticità sono derivate dai luoghi chiusi condivisi, dalla condivisione di stanze e bagni, uffici, ospedali, mezzi pubblici, supermercati si deve agire soprattutto in questi ambiti.
> Non ha senso utilizzare risorse per perseguire il solitario in giro per i boschi ma neppure la coppia di fidanzatini in camporella in auto, per assurdo, quando il maggior pericolo può derivare dalla convergenza di masse di persone eterogenee in ambienti chiusi.
> ...


Ho appena avuto notizia della Lucarelli che ha offerto al linciaggio un gruppo di 10 ragazzini (decisamente con scarse risorse) che si sono trovati per festeggiare. Tra l’altro ubriacandosi, una cosa che esprime una disperazione probabilmente presente anche in tempi normali. Ripeto 10 ragazzini, dieci, come se fossero loro la causa di tutto. 
Naturalmente ha ottenuto un enorme seguito.
Ci rendiamo conto che forse contribuiamo un po’ in tanti a questo clima? E poi sì ci si scatena pure contro il pensionato che va a pescare.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi bene nel titolo del thread. Ogni persona di fronte a un cambiamento reagisce come può, chi di noi è stato tradito lo sa bene, e altrettanto avviene in condizioni di costrizione.
> Chi finisce in carcere per aver commesso un crimine, innocente o per ragioni politiche reagisce in base a come è. Ci sono suicidi tra i colpevoli, cosi come tra gli innocenti, per dire una soluzione estrema.
> Quello che pesa nella situazione attuale è la costrizione e c’è chi cerca di evadere, chi si deprime, chi si prepara alla liberazione con una capacità dì resilienza diversa.
> Però bisognerebbe avere una minima comprensione per chi è in condizioni più difficili materiali o psicologiche o contingenti o spirituali o tutte insieme.
> ...


Si vero, ma poi nella sostanza facciamo tutti ( o cerchiamo perlomeno ) di fare quello che ci viene detto perchè la visione soggettiva  deve cedere il passo ad una visione oggettiva di gruppo. Almeno nella teoria.
Non è che ci si possa dipingere in fondo come vittime di un grande fratello siamo più che altro vittime di un virus.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sui social nascono gli indirizzi politici ormai da anni.
> Possiamo ritenerli inadeguati, ma la politica ne fa un uso che a noi potrebbe risultare addirittura compulsivo.
> Io stigmatizzai questa cosa già una decina di anni fa, quasi.
> Per me la politica nasceva nei circoli e cresceva per strada tra la gente.
> ...


Ecco.

In questo post hai chiaramente spiegato come mai le persone si sentono in gabbia. 
E impotenti. 
Se la finestra è il social...caspiterina...

E anche come mai il modo dell'informazione è quello che è. 

Non è neppure vero d'altro canto che esista solo questo.
Esistono canali d'informazione e scambio ben più organizzati del tweet.

Esiste un mondo di comunicazione che viaggia trasversalmente e ben lontano dai social. 
Dove anche in questo momento le persone sono attive. 

Quella che vediamo noi è la facciata.

Una cosa tipo lo spot di amadeus per tutti.
E i siti scientifici per chi amadeus, inzomma....anche no dai. 

dimenticarsene è un peccato.
appiattire tutto lì...nutrire il proprio senso di impotenza. 

Come ti dicevo, il mondo non è in pausa. Anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Si vero, ma poi nella sostanza facciamo tutti ( o cerchiamo perlomeno ) di fare quello che ci viene detto perchè la visione soggettiva  deve cedere il passo ad una visione oggettiva di gruppo. Almeno nella teoria.
> Non è che ci si possa dipingere in fondo come vittime di un grande fratello siamo più che altro vittime di un virus.


Però cerchiamo di avere comprensione per gli altri senza sentirci quelli che hanno capito tutto,


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che ho notato in questi giorni è che adesso, più che mai si dividerà la società tra chi ha delle riserve di denaro, o psichiche o situazioni di contingenza favorevoli (perchè ci ha pensato prima o per semplice congiuntura di eventi). E chi invece si ritrova in difficoltà più o meno serie per gli stessi motivi speculari.
> Questa situazione accentua in modo drastico e pericoloso anche le differenze tra gli individui.



Io lo vedevo anche prima.

La differenza è che chi prima poteva raccontarsela in un altro modo, adesso fa i conti con se stesso nella realtà.

Ho un'amica che è caso esemplare di questo.
E' una vita che vive del motto "e sia. Poi qualcuno mi leverà d'impiccio, in fondo non è colpa mia. "
Le voglio bene, ma è una di quelle vittime che usano il vittimismo per pararsi il culo sfruttando gli altri.
Le è andata bene fino ad ora perchè socialmente parlando i buchi nella rete glielo permettevano.

Adesso è nelle pettole.
Ma ha responsabilità in questo.Non ci è capitata per caso.
Ha scelto. volta per volta. Demandando e rimandando.

Gli altri, i veri border, erano in questa situazione anche prima.
E adesso, come prima, sono senza voce. Più di prima. Perchè adesso sono pure sacrificabili. Non che prima ci si investisse eh, anzi.
I tagli alla sanità, fra le altre cose, han riguardato la qualità dei servizi di questo tipo negli ultimi vent'anni nel generale silenzio assordante.

Vedo pericolo nel genere della mia amica.
Perchè è cresciuta e vissuta nella convinzione che tutto le fosse dovuto.
E adesso sta scoprendo che non è esattamente così.
Ma lo stesso pretende.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Oggi ben due auto dei vigili, allertate da una signora che vive in contrasto con tutti i vicini, hanno cercato di intercettare tre ragazzi in bicicletta che sono fuggiti per campi e stradine....
> Se solo qualche mese fa qualcuno me lo avesse predetto gli avrei dato del pazzo.


Ci sono video in cui elicotteri pattugliano le spiagge per allontanare il singolo bagnante.
Un intervento di un elicottero ha un costo elevato e mai avremmo sospettato che potesse servire a questo scopo.
Ciò che mi turba sono i commenti delle persone a queste immagini.
Spesso insulti verso quell'individuo, carichi di odio, sfoghi verso una persona sconosciuta che magari in quel momento stava approfittando di una pausa lavorativa  in un luogo deserto ma vicino alla sede di lavoro, commettendo certo un'infrazione, ma senza alcun rischio logicamente per nessuno.
Oppure poteva essere una persona sofferente o problematica, cosa ne sappiamo? 
Non mi piace questo atteggiamento. 
Non mi piace che cresca all'interno della nostra società, non mi piacciono i video delle code in autostrada conseguenti ai controlli dove la maggior parte delle persone controllate va a lavorare, dove vengono spacciati tutti per allegri gitanti. 
Non è questo a cui si doveva arrivare.


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però cerchiamo di avere comprensione per gli altri senza sentirci quelli che hanno capito tutto, View attachment 9288


Si ho capito che non bisogna smettere di esercitare la propria umanità, ma bisogna anche ricordarsi che nel farlo si deve usare il buonsenso, quello che ad esempio dovrebbe indurre le persone a non recarsi a fare le compere 3 volte in ungiorno al supermercato, tanto per parlare di cose trite e ritrite.
La scorsa settimana avevo detto che mi piacerebbe essere andato a pescare, cosa che non ho fatto per mancanza di atrezzatura, ecco, andare a pescare da solo o passeggiare solitario in zone raggiungibili  a piedi non è un comportamento alla stregua di quello delle compere e dello spazio sociale condiviso, ad esempio e dovrebbe essere una cosa più flessibile. Certo che se poi c' è più gente al parco che non a casa probabilmente si capisce perchè è stato vietato tutto....


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono video in cui elicotteri pattugliano le spiagge per allontanare il singolo bagnante.
> Un intervento di un elicottero ha un costo elevato e mai avremmo sospettato che potesse servire a questo scopo.
> Ciò che mi turba sono i commenti delle persone a queste immagini.
> Spesso insulti verso quell'individuo, carichi di odio, sfoghi verso una persona sconosciuta che magari in quel momento stava approfittando di una pausa lavorativa  in un luogo deserto ma vicino alla sede di lavoro, commettendo certo un'infrazione, ma senza alcun rischio logicamente per nessuno.
> ...


Lo hai visto quello che girava nudo per le strade deserte? Un mito.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Penso anche io che gli slogan che citi non bastino.
> Io so che tutti ci troviamo davanti all'incognito e so che fingere certezze o fare passi falsi, false promesse, non serve a nulla.
> Peggiora la situazione, disillude e fomenta la rabbia.
> Questo per me


Attribuire il virus a un mondo magico però ci porta a giustificare chi in questa situazione è semplicemente incapace o ignorante o in malafede. 
Le modalità di diffusione dei Coronavirus sono ben note, le caratteristiche di questo sono oggetto di studio, la politica dispone di strumenti per reagire in modo adeguato.
Errori ne sono stati fatti. Impariamo da essi riconoscendoli.
Errori ne stiamo facendo anche adesso.
Per esempio - dichiarazione del dott. Galli - i dati raccolti non rappresentano la realtà, ma sulla base di quelli comunque prendiamo provvedimenti. 
È come fare a un paziente un esame del sangue, processarlo con una macchina starata e curarlo sulla base di quei dati. 
È accaduto veramente a mia madre. 
Io me ne sono reso conto a una banale lettura degli esiti, essendo talmente palese la cosa, anche se inizialmente tutti i professionisti non misero in discussione i dati forniti, salvo poi a dubbio sottoposto scoprire che nella situazione di mia madre c'erano tanti pazienti. 
Occorrono dati certi, altrimenti non funzionano neppure le proiezioni statistiche. 
Stiamo parlando invece di curve e plateau partendo da numeri farlocchi. 
Questo soprattutto ci sta tenendo bloccati. 
Un esempio pratico? 
Nel mio comune la letalita' è del 20%. 
È un numero palesemente sbagliato e inutile. 
Probabilmente abbiamo un numero di contagiati e positivi asintomatici molto, molto più grande. 
Ma sul probabilmente nessuno può lavorare.
Il sindaco di fronte a dati del genere non può far altro che dire di stare a casa. Non ha alternative.

.





spleen ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che ho notato in questi giorni è che adesso, più che mai si dividerà la società tra chi ha delle riserve di denaro, o psichiche o situazioni di contingenza favorevoli (perchè ci ha pensato prima o per semplice congiuntura di eventi). E chi invece si ritrova in difficoltà più o meno serie per gli stessi motivi speculari.
> Questa situazione accentua in modo drastico e pericoloso anche le differenze tra gli individui.


Eh Spleen, questo è avvenuto per ogni avvenimento storico, fossero la crisi del '29, le guerre mondiali, la crisi petrolifera degli anni' 70, la crisi del 2008...
E ogni volta spostarsi dal punto di vista dove ci si è adagiati consente di vederlo un po' meglio. 
Le vendite allo scoperto di qualche giorno fa hanno danneggiato qualcuno, ma... Chi ci ha guadagnato? 
Questa crisi ridefinira' nuovi equilibri, e più tempo si protrarrà maggiori saranno le trasformazioni nella società. 
Un mio amico complottista vaneggia da tempo sull'inesistenza del virus. 
È una stronzata. 
Il virus esiste. Però per alcuni rappresenta una bella opportunità, mica per tutti è pausa e sofferenza. 
Nel piccolo anche noi vendiamo di più. 
Ma noi siamo niente.



spleen ha detto:


> Lo hai visto quello che girava nudo per le strade deserte? Un mito.


Persone nude per Milano mi era capitato di vederle in passato. Ne ricordo due, con evidenti problemi psichici.
Mi ha ispirato tenerezza, perché sicuramente non stava bene.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Perchè? Siamo forse gli Illuminati? Comprendiamo l'insondabile?
> 
> Appunto.
> 
> Io non ce l'ho con te, sia più che chiaro. E' che mi sembri un tantinello confuso.


Io invece ti percepisco immobile, in attesa di una soluzione senza avere alcuna idea di quale possa essere e quando verrà proposta. 
Siamo cittadini e abbiamo facoltà di valutazione. 
Io allo stato attuale sto percependo un aumento del livello di disagio delle persone sotto varie forme, economiche e psichiche. 
Mi permetto pertanto di sottoporre a valutazione quello che stiamo vivendo per comprendere dove ci sono maggiori problemi, prima che essi emergano inaspettati in altri modi. 
È un lavoro più utile ad ogni singola persona della gogna dei social, abbondantemente superata dal senso civico della stragrande maggioranza di noi, che si è attenuta scrupolosamente alle imposizioni. 
Nel momento in cui siamo tutti a casa e lo siamo per davvero adesso, escludendo gli autorizzati, si deve discutere di come tornare a essere tutti in giro. 
Se non ora, quando?


----------



## Vera (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da quale punto vuoi farlo ripartire?
> Questo è il punto a cui voglio arrivare.
> Io non sto digerendo invece questa mancanza di progettualità condivisa, la passività con cui si attende un cambiamento che viene puntualmente procrastinato.
> Lo stare a casa lo abbiamo capito tutti.
> ...


Hai quindi la soluzione. 

Un altro problema, oltre all'odio, sai qual è?
La saccenza.
Avete nominato i social. Io leggo su facebook, molto raramente, per fortuna. Vedo gente che condivide ogni minima cagata, senza essersi accertata un minimo della veridicità della notizia. In questo modo, di rimando, altri condividono o commentano indignati.
Vedo gente che si lamenta (ma questa c'era anche prima e non sono guariti) e poi non fanno un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera.
Vedo gente che, a quanto pare, si è specializzata in virologia ed economia, a mia insaputa, e sa benissimo cosa si dovrebbe fare. Cosa però non è dato saperlo. 
Dici che non è questo il mondo che vorresti dopo la pausa. Non siamo in pausa, Danny. Nelle situazioni difficili avvengono i cambiamenti. Dentro di me, e spero sia così anche per altri, si lavora tanto. Altrimenti davvero si è già morti.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece ti percepisco immobile, in attesa di una soluzione senza avere alcuna idea di quale possa essere e quando verrà proposta.


Lavoro regolarmente, con le precauzioni necessarie. Dopo il lavoro ci sono l'orto (prima c'era la legna), andare avanti a montare casa e se rimane tempo i miei hobby. Più o meno come prima. La mia vita, devo dire, non è cambiata granchè. Vivo in mezzo al nulla con l'unica persona che frequento: qui non ho amici, e vivo lontano da tutti i miei familiari (che non vedo da mesi, e non mi pesa granchè).

Io non ho paura. Non sto male in questa situazione. Sono contento anzi del lavoro, molto meglio di quello di prima (il disagio di cui parla Minerva io lo conosco benissimo). A ben pensarci, io oggi sto bene. L'ambito in cui mi interessa progredire, ora, è la mia relazione. Questa è la vita, Danny. Per me è sempre stata così, la vita. E come è sempre stato, sono curioso del futuro, che non conosco.



> Se non ora, quando?


Tu invece parli per slogan.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che forse contribuiamo un po’ in tanti a questo clima? E poi sì ci si scatena pure contro il pensionato che va a pescare.


Credo che sarà una delle forme di "impiego energetico" che si diffonderà con facilità in questo periodo

Può pure diventare un gioco di società

Mi richiama i famosi "cecchini" che stanno al riparo dietro la finestra o sopra a un tetto

Bisognerebbe che qualche startup ci studiasse una app 

Dopo le playstation e il Nintendo vuoi mettere poter giocare "sul serio"?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come ti dicevo, il mondo non è in pausa. Anzi.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Attribuire il virus a un mondo magico però ci porta a giustificare chi in questa situazione è semplicemente incapace o ignorante o in malafede.
> Le modalità di diffusione dei Coronavirus sono ben note, le caratteristiche di questo sono oggetto di studio, la politica dispone di strumenti per reagire in modo adeguato.
> Errori ne sono stati fatti. Impariamo da essi riconoscendoli.
> Errori ne stiamo facendo anche adesso.
> ...


Non sapere e riconoscere di non sapere non è magia, si chiama onestà intellettuale. 
Il contrario, ossia non sapere o sapere poco è ciò che porta a gridare "miracolo". 

La pretesa di risposte e soluzioni mediche quando non ce ne sono o sono talmente immature da doverci andare cauti è il segreto del successo di stregoni, fattucchiere, elisir di lunga vita. 
E, in generale, la posizione di pretesa non è mai il miglior punto dal quale si possa partire. 
È, questa sì, una premessa pericolosa in senso sociale, irritante dal punto di vista personale. 

Tu credi davvero che nessuno pensi alla catastrofe economica che ne deriverà? 
Pensa che io, ad esempio, credo che sia stata fin troppo centrale in una fase precedente...e ho in mente Bergamo.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Ecco...per l'appunto 

Questo è in pausa da ben prima del virus...dai...diciamocelo...


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi bene nel titolo del thread. Ogni persona di fronte a un cambiamento reagisce come può, chi di noi è stato tradito lo sa bene, e altrettanto avviene in condizioni di costrizione.
> Chi finisce in carcere per aver commesso un crimine, innocente o per ragioni politiche reagisce in base a come è. Ci sono suicidi tra i colpevoli, cosi come tra gli innocenti, per dire una soluzione estrema.
> Quello che pesa nella situazione attuale è la *costrizione* e c’è chi cerca di evadere, chi si deprime, chi si prepara alla* liberazione* con una capacità dì resilienza diversa.
> Però bisognerebbe avere una minima comprensione per chi è in condizioni più difficili materiali o psicologiche o contingenti o spirituali o tutte insieme.
> ...


Mi incuriosiscono quelle parole. 

costrizione e liberazione. 

Da chi? Da cosa? 

Mi incuriosiscono. 
Perchè io non percepisco nè l'una nè l'altra in me. 
Le percepisco in chi mi circonda. E mi incuriosisco. 

tu le senti aderenti al tuo vissuto?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco...per l'appunto
> 
> Questo è in pausa da ben prima del virus...dai...diciamocelo...


Beata gioventù..


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beata gioventù..


Sai che a me sembra vecchiaia?

La testardaggine della vecchiaia che impedisce adattamento. Aggancio al conosciuto rassicurante. Flessibilità artritica.
Presente quanto son testardi certi vecchi? Che ti fan venire voglia di prendergli la tesa a sbattergliela al muro.

Mi ricordo mia nonna, che nonostante tutto e nonostante tutti continuava a prendere i pannoloni sporchi di piscio e metterli ad asciugare sui caloriferi per risparmiare sui pannoloni.
Ti diceva di sì, che aveva capito. Con quell'espressione "furba" del "appena ti volti ti fotto".
Non c'era verso.

L'unica era prenderli di nascosto e sostituirli di nascosto.
In modo che lei potesse continuare a stare nel suo mondo ma tu potevi proteggerla da infezioni oltre che permetterle di vivere in un ambiente salubre.

E non era bontà o affetto. Non semplicemente.
Era principalmente tutelarsi.
Che gestire una così in una infezione era un delirio.
Quindi proteggendo lei si proteggeva se stessi.
Non c'era verso.

Non ho scelto a caso l'esempio eh...(ne avrei migliaia da raccontare...ma questo è adattissimo all'attualità).

I bambini cambiano alla velocità della luce.
Se gli adulti non fanno troppo casino nel frattempo.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che a me sembra vecchiaia?
> 
> La testardaggine della vecchiaia che impedisce adattamento.
> Presente quanto son testardi certi vecchi? Che ti fan venire voglia di prendergli la tesa a sbattergliela al muro.
> ...


Può essere anche sentita come vecchiaia, certamente, eccome se ho presente

A seconda della poltrona di dove si va a sedere si può anche veder vecchiaia

Io la sento più istintivamente come la giovinezza del bambino che dice "ma io voglio il gelato ma io voglio il gelato ma io voglio il gelato.."

Però, da altra angolazione, può esser letta anche come vecchiaia, si


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai quindi la soluzione.
> 
> Un altro problema, oltre all'odio, sai qual è?
> La saccenza.
> ...


Sui social ci sono tante cavolate, difatti non baso le mie opinioni su di loro. 
Ho ascoltato il dottor Galli, gli interventi di altre persone più esperte in materia nei programmi televisivi e sui quotidiani e quelli delle istituzioni del mio comune. Da lì mi sono fatto la mia opinione, che non può che essere diversa da quella di un mese fa. 
Stiamo facendo degli errori. Li abbiamo fatti. 
Non lo dico io. Se devo dubitare anche dei giornalisti di Report o Chi l'ha visto, che rischiano querele a differenza mia, posso anche smettere di avere fiducia in tutto il resto del mondo e di avere opinioni e la libertà di esprimerle. 
Perché di altro qui non si parla. 
Nessuno di noi oggi ha margini di manovra. 
Siamo chiusi in casa e non sappiamo fino a quando. 
Nel mio stare chiuso in casa considero stupido l'accanimento verso chi fa passeggiate in solitaria e la gogna verso i 4 gatti che vanno in giro senza incontrare nessuno. 
È un mese che continuo a lavorare adottando le distanze sociali per ridurre i rischi. 
Funziona? 
Probabilmente sì. 
Occorre ripensare tutto. 
Ma per farlo occorre confrontarsi. 
Però riflettere anche su come farlo NOI non è solo un'opportunità, è un dovere.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere anche sentita come vecchiaia, certamente, eccome se ho presente
> 
> A seconda della poltrona di dove si va a sedere si può anche veder vecchiaia
> 
> ...


Sì, il rischio è la burocratizzazione del virus. 
Che è una illusione fra l'altro. 

L'ennesima illusione della sicurezza. 
Una Vanna Marchi ridipinta. 
Ed è un qualcosa che serve a governare la massa che vuole risposte veloci. 

Lì sì come il bambino che urla sbattendo i piedi "voglio il gelato, voglio il gelato". 

Un po' come dargli il video di amadeus. 

Il bambino, se non sei proprio totalmente coglione lo gestisci in 5 secondi di orologio quando fa un capriccio.
Se poi come adulto sei incompetente dal punto di vista pedagogico, non è il gelato il problema. 

Un vecchio...mica lo gestisci come un bambino.
Ha una testardaggine sedimentata dalla vita. La sicurezza e la sicumera e l'arroganza di una vita. 

non sono esattamente poltrone...
Se si conoscono le diverse declinazioni degli stadi evolutivi dell'essere umano.   

E tu pensa...gestire un vecchio come un bambino o un bambino come un vecchio...bel casino, no?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, il rischio è la burocratizzazione del virus.
> Che è una illusione fra l'altro.


Si volevo formulare meglio quotando @isabel e avevo rinviato la replica

Ma appunto si, è una declinazione probabile, per poter tornare rapidamente al prima


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere anche sentita come vecchiaia, certamente, eccome se ho presente
> 
> A seconda della poltrona di dove si va a sedere si può anche veder vecchiaia
> 
> ...


"L'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re."
Questa frase mi faceva sempre sorridere. 

La posizione del "voglio" dei bambini è...transitoria, proprio grazie alla rapidità di adattamento. Il "voglio" degli adulti e tra gli adulti rientrano anche gli anziani, è una posizione "radicale". 

Si somigliano come posizioni a differenziarle, spesso, è il tempo. 
Non so se si capisce.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si volevo formulare meglio quotando @isabel e avevo rinviato la replica
> 
> Ma appunto si, è una declinazione probabile, per poter tornare rapidamente al prima


Una chiave è esattamente la velocità. In fretta.
Come se niente fosse accaduto. O poco...insomma. Che esagerazioni.

Ma.
Questa è principalmente responsabilità individuale.

Di ogni singolo cittadino.

La stupidità, una volta di più, sarà una responsabilità.

E poi si ricomincerà con le lamentele, e tutto va male, e quegli stronzi mi han fregato...ma la crocchetta te la sei presa tu per fare il seduto.
Ti sei svenduto tu, come una puttana, per la crocchetta.
Tu generico, beninteso.

Queste sono le puttane a cui mi riferivo in altro post.

E devo ammettere che ne sto vedendo parecchie. In erba...vedremo come e se cresceranno.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lavoro regolarmente, con le precauzioni necessarie. Dopo il lavoro ci sono l'orto (prima c'era la legna), andare avanti a montare casa e se rimane tempo i miei hobby. Più o meno come prima. La mia vita, devo dire, non è cambiata granchè. Vivo in mezzo al nulla con l'unica persona che frequento: qui non ho amici, e vivo lontano da tutti i miei familiari (che non vedo da mesi, e non mi pesa granchè).
> 
> Io non ho paura. Non sto male in questa situazione. Sono contento anzi del lavoro, molto meglio di quello di prima (il disagio di cui parla Minerva io lo conosco benissimo). A ben pensarci, io oggi sto bene. L'ambito in cui mi interessa progredire, ora, è la mia relazione. Questa è la vita, Danny. Per me è sempre stata così, la vita. E come è sempre stato, sono curioso del futuro, che non conosco.
> 
> ...


Questa è la tua vita.
Non quella di tutti.
Tu stai bene nella tua dimensione, altri no.
Hai il diritto di fregartene degli altri, come io ho il diritto di pensare che abbiamo il diritto di aiutare e dare voce a chi in questo momento soffre.
Sinceramente?
Ho un reddito, lavoro, una famiglia e soldi abbastanza per tirare avanti in casa per due anni e pagarmi Netflix per passare il tempo. 
E probabilmente non mi ammalero' mai.
Sai cosa me ne potrebbe fregare di discutere sull'opportunità o meno di certe scelte che vanno a detrimento di chi è più debole in questo momento? 
Niente. 
Teoricamente io starei meglio anche se mezza Milano crepasse attorno a me, perché avrei opportunità di comprare case a basso costo. 
Ma non amo l'infelicità e la sofferenza altrui.
Fosse anche quella di un genitore che non vede i figli o i nipoti e non sa quando potrà farlo. Ma c'è di peggio in giro. 
Non ho soluzioni, magari le avessi.
Ma credo che almeno sia importante dare voce a queste sofferenze.
Poi puoi pensare che sia io a soffrire, perché ti pare ovvio che lo si faccia per i propri interessi.
Anche. Mi dispiace sapere del dolore altrui.
È sempre stato il motore di tante mie azioni nella mia vita.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che sarà una delle forme di "impiego energetico" che si diffonderà con facilità in questo periodo
> 
> Può pure diventare un gioco di società
> 
> ...


 Hai visto quel video che gira dove il drone colpisce col missile l'auto per strada? 
Sai che potrebbe pure piacere una cosa così?
Hai letto la Chimera di Vassalli?


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> "L'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re."
> Questa frase mi faceva sempre sorridere.
> 
> La posizione del "voglio" dei bambini è...transitoria, proprio grazie alla rapidità di adattamento. Il "voglio" degli adulti e tra gli adulti rientrano anche gli anziani, è una posizione "radicale".
> ...


Non so se si capisce, io capisco chiaramente.
E sono d'accordo con te.

il tempo fa una gran differenza. In ogni situazione.

EDIT: mi correggo. Ho sbagliato.
Non il tempo in sè. La percezione del tempo.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so se si capisce, io capisco chiaramente.
> E sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> il tempo fa una gran differenza. In ogni situazione.
> ...


Esatto. 
Io ho idea che sia una dimensione essenziale, che fa da tessuto...la percezione di quella tessitura restituisce senso e identità. Aderenza. 
Ma la percezione del tempo richiamerebbe anche a porre lo sguardo sull'erba che cresce di cui si diceva ieri.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lì sì come il bambino che urla sbattendo i piedi "voglio il gelato, voglio il gelato".
> 
> Un po' come dargli il video di amadeus.
> 
> ...


Intendevo poltrone di cui si traduce una situazione che si vede

E non da una ottica del "govetnante " di bambini o anziani

Di quelli, e di quel tipo di "governo" (gestione) ho già parlato tempo fa


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai visto quel video che gira dove il drone colpisce col missile l'auto per strada?
> Sai che potrebbe pure piacere una cosa così?
> Hai letto la Chimera di Vassalli?


No non ho visto

Però ci pensi invece di andare alla play su fb adesso se milioni di persone si potessero collegare alla app per "stanare" la gente

Sarebbe un successone secondo me  

Se qualcuno sa come fare, io ci metto l'idea 

Faccio come Benigni e Troysi con Leonardo da Vinci 

33 33 e 33


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Questo è la mia attuale opinione, in sintesi. Attendo risposte in merito.
Parto dai dati forniti da ATS al mio comune.
Essi mi forniscono il numero dei contagi nel comune, i morti, i guariti, i pazienti a casa, quelli in terapia intensiva.
Nient'altro.
Su questi dati si può disegnare una banalissima curva che indica il trend. 
Sulla base del trend si attuano disposizioni, come la chiusura dei parchi, e si fanno valutazioni sulla situazione, mettendo in atto le misure di restrizione che noi tutti conosciamo. 
Cosa non va in questo? 
Che il numero dei contagi non è neppure un campione statistico, per esempio. 
È solo conseguenza del numero dei tamponi effettuati sui cittadini sintomatici, senza spiegare come si sia arrivati alla richiesta dei tamponi e senza neppure avere un numero costante di tamponi quotidiano. 
Puoi avere quindi una crescita dei positivi a seconda del numero dei tamponi effettuati, ma anche il contrario. 
Già da questo quel 'trend' risulta una valutazione inutile. 
Inoltre il dato di letalita' arriva al 20%. Un numero assurdo, frutto di rilevazioni parziali, ma anche del fatto che molti tamponi sono stati fatti su pazienti arrivati in ospedale già in condizioni critiche. 
Non muore il 20% dei contagiati, questo è sicuro. 
Muore chi non viene ricoverato per tempo, arriva in ospedale con una quantità di ossigeno nel sangue troppo bassa e viene intubato quando ormai i polmoni sono compromessi. Teoricamente una certa parte delle persone potrebbero venire salvata se si intervenisse prima. Secondo voi perché abbiamo la letalita' più alta di tutti? Questa è esperienza personale, come ho già raccontato. Ti lasciano a casa e vai in ospedale quando ormai è troppo tardi. Forse i valori tedeschi sono più bassi perché ti ricoverano prima, ipotizzo?
Nulla viene poi detto sui luoghi ove si diffonde il virus, ma in tv è stato ripetuto alla nausea dai medici che sono quelli dove si concentra la maggior parte delle persone.
Ma neppure il sindaco viene informato di quali siano. Non gli viene detto ufficialmente che il tal ufficio o che il tal ambulatorio sono un focolaio perché non operano misure di distanziamento adeguate. 
Quindi deve attuare le stesse disposizioni per tutti, col risultato che magari per il focolaio saranno blande, per gli altri restrittive.
Se gli venisse detto dove ci sono stati più casi potrebbe avendone la facoltà fare anche una tracciatura. Mi sembra che qualcosa del genere sia stato fatto in Corea. Noi stiamo seguendo l'esempio cinese, ma quello coreano offre spunti interessanti. 
È ipotizzabile che la diffusione del virus in alcune aree della Lombardia sia elevatissima, ma così non è per il resto d'Italia.
Agire per luoghi dovrebbe essere una scelta per ridurre il rischio. Quali sono quelli in cui c'è maggior rischio di contagio?
Si dovrebbe anche avere un'indicazione dei livelli di rischio attestati, ovvero con focolaio in atto. Io, per fare un esempio, concentrerei anche le risorse per controllare i luoghi di lavoro, gli ospedali (il Sacco dovrebbe essere il modello di gestione), i mezzi pubblici. 
Il resto lo lascerei alla responsabilità individuale, concedendo anche quella libertà di movimento che consenta la riduzione del disagio psichico. 
Ma condizionare tutto a un trend su dati parziali ci porterà tutti in isolamento per anni, come si sta dicendo. Sono talmente tanti i positivi che è ovvio beccarne sempre qualcuno. 
Ma non appena si riapre il trend torna a crescere e cin esso la pressione sul SSN.
È un sistema che non può funzionare a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No non ho visto
> 
> Però ci pensi invece di andare alla play su fb adesso se milioni di persone si potessero collegare alla app per "stanare" la gente
> 
> ...


Il nuovo Pokemon Go.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è la tua vita.
> Non quella di tutti.


No. Questa è la vita che viene. Quello che riesci a combinarci, in parte dipende da te. In parte non puoi farci semplicemente nulla: stavolta, ed è raro nella mia storia, sono stato fortunato.
In questa situazione, nel mio piccolo, so come muovermi. Sto alle regole. E potrebbe andar male comunque. Lo accetto.
Chiedi a me di risolvere il problema? Non sono in grado, non ne ho il potere.
Vuoi che torni tutto com'era prima? Non è possibile e non mi interessa: ormai trovo più sensato che si vada oltre, voglio vedere più in là. Potrebbe piacermi di più.
Vuoi sapere cosa ci aspetta più avanti? Non lo sappiamo. NESSUNO DI NOI LO SA. Non si sa più come spiegartelo.
Vuoi che la politica si muova? Dai il tuo contributo. Se ne hai uno.
Vuoi aiutare chi soffre? Studia. O mettiti a disposizione. Oggi. Questo è possibile.
Il tuo "motore" pare piuttosto ingolfato: mi sembra che di voce tu ne stia dando più che altro a te stesso.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il nuovo Pokemon Go.


Sarebbe fantastico 
Potremmo chiamarlo "Patriot" 

Gioco a squadre, tu entri e ti prendi una zona in base alla disponibilità di posti 

Zone presidiate da gruppi di giocatori che chattano fra loro. 

Studio, pedimanento, segnalazione e invio report con tanto di foto o video a centrale operativa

Il 75% del giovani che oggi sono in giro a biscareggiare non li toglieresti dal gioco nemmeno a fucilate


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intendevo poltrone di cui si traduce una situazione che si vede
> 
> E non da una ottica del "govetnante " di bambini o anziani
> 
> Di quelli, e di quel tipo di "governo" (gestione) ho già parlato tempo fa


E' una questione di conoscenza...temo. 

E non di governo.
O traduzione. (questa traduzione fra l'altro sarebbe una cosa come tradurre circle con circo )


Conoscendo piuttosto approfonditamente il funzionamento di entrambi - vecchi e bambini -, so che non è questione di poltrone.

Piuttosto diventerebbe una illusione.
Ossia raccontarmi, e crederci, che i bambini siano vecchi e i vecchi bambini.

Il punto è che se sai che non è così, lo sai.

Io non riesco a far finta di non sapere quello che so.
Come non riesco a far finta di sapere quello che non so.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io ho idea che sia una dimensione essenziale, che fa da tessuto...la percezione di quella tessitura restituisce senso e identità. Aderenza.
> Ma la percezione del tempo richiamerebbe anche a porre lo sguardo sull'erba che cresce di cui si diceva ieri.


Esatto.
Lo immagino anche io in un modo simile...forse perchè ho sperimentato dimensioni con tempi a scorrimento diversificato, la confusione della non aderenza...guardare l'erba che cresce è un esercizio di coscienza. E consapevolezza.

Per chi lo desidera ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una questione di conoscenza...temo.
> 
> E non di governo.
> O traduzione. (questa traduzione fra l'altro sarebbe una cosa come tradurre circle con circo )
> ...


Lo capisco 
Ma tu non puoi conoscere quello che "vedo" io..  

E che ad esempio vedo (e da un pezzo) che chi ha governo tratta in parte da bambini coloro che governa

A partire dagli aperitivi e dai puffi

Che sono come un dire "tranquilli bambini, divertitevi e continuate a giocare sereni.." 

Per poi dire come in questi giorni "tranquillo bambini, il gelato non si può comprare, ma vi prometto che il 10 maggio vi porto tutti in gita al mare.." 

Forse non hai conoscenza di cosa vuol dire esser bambini in questa forma, o esser trattati come bambini in questa forma

E in un certo senso è pure una fortuna, benintesi..


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco
> *Ma tu non puoi conoscere quello che "vedo" io*..
> 
> E che ad esempio vedo (e da un pezzo) che chi ha governo tratta in parte da bambini coloro che governa
> ...



Questo - il grassetto - è scontato.
O lo racconti e lo condividi o non è possibile.
Quel che posso fare è decidere se ascoltare oppure no. Giocare oppure no.  

Ma.

Io non mi sto riferendo, e non mi riferivo a opinioni personali.
Io mi sto riferendo a dati osservabili, osservati e validati.
con quelli mi piace giocare. E riesco anche a farci umorismo.
con le traduzioni spannometriche costruite a misura...mi scappa l'umorismo.
sono noir...riesco a scherzare sulla realtà.
L'illusione mi appesantisce.

Confonder vecchi con bambini e bambini con vecchi è un errore logico.
Da cui discendono a valanga tutta un'altra serie di errori. Logici. E di pensiero laterale che porta a voler andar da Roma a Milano, ma passando per Palermo perchè mi sembra che, forse io vedo che.

che è un percorso.

Direi non il più funzionale, se da Roma a Milano ci vado per far qualcosa che motiva. 

Detto questo, quel trattamento - il gelatino - funziona solo con chi lo lascia funzionare 
Ecco perchè parlavo di stupidità. E negazione.

E da mesi, sostengo fastidiosamente, che il virus più diffuso non è il corona...ma la stupidità. E la negazione.

Il pegno che si paga, non è dato dal corona. Ma dalla stupidità sedimentata, stratificata, diffusa a tappeto.
sostenuta dalla negazione della realtà. 

Capisco che il virus sia un buon distrattore. Come l'economia.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo - il grassetto - è scontato.
> O lo racconti e lo condividi o non è possibile.
> Quel che posso fare è decidere se ascoltare oppure no. Giocare oppure no.
> 
> ...


Ma a me non interessa che sia possibile.. 
Né ho ansia di esser compreso 

E nemmeno giocare con dati "osservabili è validati" 

E nemmeno lavorare per validarli 

Né trovare errori logici (sbagliato) per incardinare Punti comuni nel "giusto" 

A me interessa passeggiare.. Senza logica o illogica.. Senza fermarsi dopo un metro a dire che non è logico girare a destra

E forse sarebbe logico andar dritto. 

Sono forse tutti interessi tuoi (legittimi) che però stai declinando su di me.. Che semplicemente non li ho. 

È semplice


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco
> Ma tu non puoi conoscere quello che "vedo" io..
> 
> E che ad esempio vedo (e da un pezzo) che chi ha governo tratta in parte da bambini coloro che governa
> ...


Ma non c'è stato alcun golpe.
La classe politica è il frutto della nostra democratica espressione.
Mi ricollego a quel che si diceva qui giorni fa.
La ricerca del "buon pastore" o del "pessimo pastore"...diciamo del "pastore", la voglia di affidarsi e credere che qualcuno tramite uno slogan o qualche disposizione, possa spazzare via povertà, covid...peccato originale, migranti, problemi e brufoli, ciccia e peli superflui 

Siamo trattati da bambini? Io direi, con meno delicatezza, da idioti.
E siamo responsabili di questo trattamento.
I cambiamenti (anche quelli dell'età evolutiva) partono dal basso.
Hai in mente l'adolescenza?


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma a me non interessa che sia possibile..
> Né ho ansia di esser compreso
> 
> E nemmeno giocare con dati "osservabili è validati"
> ...



Ho espresso la mia visione e le mie difficoltà a giocar con logiche assenti e posticce. 

Non parlo di giusto. Sia chiaro.
Parlo di validato. Che è qualcosa di ben diverso e che si diversifica intenzionalmente da giusto e sbagliato. 

Diversamente avrei fatto finta di seguirti in una passeggiata che vedi solo tu.
Fra l'altro non permettendoti di rendertene conto. Manipolandoti in buona sostanza.

Ti sto dando la possibilità di scegliere se mostrar quel che vedi, oppure no.

Io ho mostrato


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Lo immagino anche io in un modo simile...forse perchè ho sperimentato dimensioni con tempi a scorrimento diversificato, la confusione della non aderenza...guardare l'erba che cresce è un esercizio di coscienza. E consapevolezza.
> 
> Per chi lo desidera ovviamente.


A chi non lo desidera resta una forma triste e incattivita dello stupore: il disconocere e il rifiutare.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu invece parli per slogan


QUALUNQUEMENTE









						Salvini mostra il suo bilocale in diretta facebook: «Buona Pasqua, vi voglio bene»
					

Salvini in una diretta Facebook mostra il suo bilocale dove sta trascorrendo la Psqua: "Non è una reggia, è incasinato. Buona Pasqua, vi voglio bene" Fonte Facebook Matteo...




					www.ilmessaggero.it


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> A chi non lo desidera resta una forma triste e incattivita dello stupore: il disconocere e il rifiutare.


Sì, sono d'accordo anche su questo. 

Al disconoscere e al rifiutare aggiungo la costruzione di paradisi artificiali. 
Ma con meno poetica di quelli precedenti a questi attuali che vedo. 

Sono scelte individuali. 
E responsabilità personali a mio parere. 

In fondo, la base della cooperazione è la responsabilità.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ma non c'è stato alcun golpe.
> La classe politica è il frutto della nostra democratica espressione.
> Mi ricollego a quel che si diceva qui giorni fa.
> La ricerca del "buon pastore" o del "pessimo pastore"...diciamo del "pastore", la voglia di affidarsi e credere che qualcuno tramite uno slogan o qualche disposizione, possa spazzare via povertà, covid...peccato originale, migranti, problemi e brufoli, ciccia e peli superflui
> ...


Vedi.. Stronzi, idiot, furbi.. Sono modi di leggere che non mi interessano, sono giudizio
Non mi interessa in genere, e mantengo il non interesse anche nello specifico contesto

La mia non era una "critica" al governo, così come a rovescio non "critico" il popolo

Ma una visione esterna, alla dinamica in sé... .


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. Stronzi, idiot, furbi.. Sono modi di leggere che non mi interessano, sono giudizio
> Non mi interessa in genere, e mantengo il non interesse anche nello specifico contesto
> 
> La mia non era una "critica" al governo, così come a rovescio non "critico" il popolo
> ...


Nemmeno la mia è critica al governo o critica al popolo, soprattutto se inteso come soggetto esclusivamente politico.
A me sembra proprio una dinamica diffusa.
In cui al centro del lamento c'è la frustrazione di quando il "voglio" è negato ma senza che sia minimamente buttato un occhio sulla "contropartita" o tornaconto che in tempi diversi consentono di farsi gratificare dal cosiddetto gelatino.
Ed è una dinamica indipendente dalla politica.
Mi fa chiedere, anche al netto del giudizio: "Ma perché col gelatino, non ti sentivi un bambino?"
E' una dinamica individuale che la politica semmai sfrutta, come la sfrutta il santone o chi per lui.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho espresso la mia visione e le mie difficoltà a giocar con logiche assenti e posticce.
> 
> Non parlo di giusto. Sia chiaro.
> Parlo di validato. Che è qualcosa di ben diverso e che si diversifica intenzionalmente da giusto e sbagliato.
> ...


Io pure..  
"beata gioventù" 

E la passeggiata può proseguire.. Ma sempre Con un passo in avanti..  E non con mezzo indietro 

Oppure.. Fermarsi, e serenamente dividere le strade.  In libertà 

E come dice Davide Rampello: ci aspettano altri paesi e paesaggi


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io pure..
> "beata gioventù"
> 
> E la passeggiata può proseguire.. Ma sempre Con un passo in avanti..  E non con mezzo indietro
> ...


E come diceva Pirandello, Uno, nessuno e centomila  

...i giovanetti impareranno..forse.

EDIT: dimenticavo i vecchi, sbadata..(alcuni) al tavolino...lì troverai là, col tempo che fa a stratraccanare a stramaledire le donne il tempo ed il governo....ma...ci sarà allegria, anche in agonia, col vino forte.. 

Ogni età...ha il suo specifico.


----------



## Vera (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sui social ci sono tante cavolate, difatti non baso le mie opinioni su di loro.
> Ho ascoltato il dottor Galli, gli interventi di altre persone più esperte in materia nei programmi televisivi e sui quotidiani e quelli delle istituzioni del mio comune. Da lì mi sono fatto la mia opinione, che non può che essere diversa da quella di un mese fa.
> Stiamo facendo degli errori. Li abbiamo fatti.
> Non lo dico io. Se devo dubitare anche dei giornalisti di Report o Chi l'ha visto, che rischiano querele a differenza mia, posso anche smettere di avere fiducia in tutto il resto del mondo e di avere opinioni e la libertà di esprimerle.
> ...


Ripeto quello che ti ho già detto: esci e agisci.
Altro non aggiungo, mi hai rotto le balle


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Nemmeno la mia è critica al governo o critica al popolo, soprattutto se inteso come soggetto esclusivamente politico.
> A me sembra proprio una dinamica diffusa.
> In cui al centro del lamento c'è* la frustrazione di quando il "voglio" è negato ma senza che sia minimamente buttato un occhio sulla "contropartita"* o tornaconto che in tempi diversi consentono di farsi gratificare dal cosiddetto gelatino.
> Ed è una dinamica indipendente dalla politica.
> ...


La posticipazione del rinforzo nella costruzione della motivazione è importante quanto l'anticipazione nella caccia.

E una linea di demarcazione fra buona qualità della vita e malessere. 

Il discorso delle goccine, fondamentalmente


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Nemmeno la mia è critica al governo o critica al popolo, soprattutto se inteso come soggetto esclusivamente politico.
> A me sembra proprio una dinamica diffusa.
> In cui al centro del lamento c'è la frustrazione di quando il "voglio" è negato ma senza che sia minimamente buttato un occhio sulla "contropartita" o tornaconto che in tempi diversi consentono di farsi gratificare dal cosiddetto gelatino.
> Ed è una dinamica indipendente dalla politica.
> ...


Si, si, è indipendente dalla politica.. Come dinamica

La credo di notare nel contesto, ecco 

E più che legata alla lagna, del NON gelato, legata al FARE per prenderselo (come un po' mi risuonava dal clip che ho messo) 

In fondo.. Chi di noi nella sua fanciullezza, non avrà almeno una. Volta incontrato la sua "Via Grosseto"


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ti ho già detto: esci e agisci.
> Altro non aggiungo, mi hai rotto le balle


Quello che mi conforta è sentire ora il dott. Gianni Rezza dell'ISS nella conferenza quotidiana di Borrelli dire le stesse cose che senza che nessuno mi cagasse ho scritto qui in questi giorni.
Sarò noioso ma almeno adesso so di non aver scrittto cagate.
Dopodiché mi rompo le balle anch'io a non avere contraddittorio, per cui parlerò di altro.


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La posticipazione del rinforzo nella costruzione della motivazione è importante quanto l'anticipazione nella caccia.
> 
> E una linea di demarcazione fra buona qualità della vita e malessere.
> 
> Il discorso delle goccine, fondamentalmente


Della posticipazione del rinforzo parlasti, mi pare, tempo fa, in merito al diverso assetto tra chi fa ricerca e chi si occupa di questioni economiche (detta molto molto grossolanamente). 
Leggendoti, pensavo.
Ciò che resta invisibile a chi non è disposto ad attraversare quella frustrazione, provando anche ad usarla, sono le risorse che si attivano per sostenersi.
Una pasticca, due gocce, un gelato...tolgono, insieme alla frustrazione, la possibilità di testarsi e testare anche i propri limiti.
E pensavo anche che viviamo in un'epoca davvero strana in cui la questione del rinforzo e della sua posticipazione sono (a naso) parte dell'apprendimento dell'età scolastica.
E tale insegnamento, in qualche caso, viene impartito da genitori e maestri che appunto, si vede bene oggi, ricorrono ad aiutini.

Dove e come è possibile rintracciare autorevolezza?


----------



## isabel (13 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, si, è indipendente dalla politica.. Come dinamica
> 
> La credo di notare nel contesto, ecco
> 
> ...


Eh, dalla "Via Grosseto" il più dei fanciulli esce con un insegnamento.
Gli adulti (spesso) e gli anziani (per la maggior parte)...rispondono in modo "rigido" a quella "Via Grosseto".
Accampano scuse, cercano di gridare all'ingiustizia oppure banalmente riproducono il comportamento, tomi tomi cacchi cacchi.
Immagino che tutti si sentano protetti dal mantello magico della invisibilità.
E' una scenetta che si produce nella mia mente che se al centro vede adulti fatti e finiti, fa ridere. 
Vedremo come se la caveranno quando uscirà Patriot per la Play


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ti ho già detto: esci e agisci.
> Altro non aggiungo, mi hai rotto le balle


Eddai...potevi solo consigliargli di prendere un cane


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi incuriosiscono quelle parole.
> 
> costrizione e liberazione.
> 
> ...


La costrizione è di tutti, perché vi sono ordinanze e limitano gli spostamenti. Significa che tutti i cittadini sono agli arresti domiciliari con libertà di movimento limitata. Questa è costrizione.
Accettare una limitazione non annulla la limitazione.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La costrizione è di tutti, perché vi sono ordinanze e limitano gli spostamenti. Significa che tutti i cittadini sono agli arresti domiciliari con libertà di movimento limitata. Questa è costrizione.
> Accettare una limitazione non annulla la limitazione.


Grazie 

Mi interessa questa percezione.

Io, e una buona fetta di persone che conosco personalmente, non hanno la percezione che descrivi.
Quel tutti non è tutti, in realtà.
Ci hai pensato?

Non limitazione ma scelta.
Non libertà limitata ma libertà di ricollocare libertà.

Probabilmente riguarda come giustamente scrivi la questione dell'accettazione.

Io non ho accettato un qualcosa che vien dall'alto. (dico io ma è un discorso su cui mi sono confrontata con parecchia gente con cui collaboro quotidianamente proprio per capirci riguardo le emozioni di questo periodo).

Stare a casa se non per questioni di prima necessità è stata una scelta. Che abbiamo attuato ben prima dei decreti.
I decreti hanno solo confermato un qualcosa che sentivamo come necessità fatta la valutazione dello stato di cose. 

Quindi la parola che uso, usiamo, al posto di limitazione è collaborazione.

Agli arresti non ci si mette per scelta.
E agli arresti si finisce per aver commesso un reato.

Una malattia non è un reato.
Ma avere una malattia prescrive tutta una serie di attivazioni per renderla "sociale".

Come ai tempi dell'hiv era atto sociale prescrivere l'uso del preservativo.
Cosa che anche allora aveva suscitato parecchie e forti proteste.

Mi ricordo ancora le frasi di rito "ma date i preservativi?????ma in questo modo spingete i ragazzi a fare sesso promiscuo!!!!!"
(e la rabbia, tanta rabbia, che circolava sotto riguardava il fatto che dando il preservativo si obbligava indirettamente a riscrivere lo sguardo sugli adolescenti di allora e sul modo in cui la sessualità era già cambiata anche se si girava lo sguardo da un'altra parte)

Adesso sembrano anacronistiche quelle frasi...eppure allora erano assolutamente sentite e attuali.

Adesso il preservativo è la norma.
Allora era un qualcosa di alieno.

E l'hiv stesso era alieno.
Qualcosa che capita agli altri.

E questo tipo di ragionamento, l'hanno fatto tutti anche in questa situazione.
Dai capi di governo ai cittadini.

Trump è esemplare in questo meccanismo, ci è talmente dentro che sta dispiegando addirittura forze per far cancellare i suoi interventi di quando affermava che l'america no. Loro erano diversi.
Era il resto del mondo sfigato e inadatto.
Lo pensa ancora, che lui è furbo e gli altri imbecilli, ma è più conveniente far finta di non pensarlo...visto che stan scavando le fosse comuni nei parchi. Adesso gli serve esser quello che sa cosa fare e lo sta facendo.

Tanti eterosessuali allora han fatto come Trump. Cancellando.
E collocandosi dalla parte dei non sfigati.
Nel frattempo hanno contagiato le persone a cui volevano bene. Niente esami...son mica un frocio io. Sono mica un drogato io.

E' interessante, non trovi, la tecnica dello spostare fuori il rischio?
Non assumerselo personalmente e individualmente collocandosi in società?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Mi interessa questa percezione.
> 
> ...


La legge stabilisce un obbligo. Questa è costrizione. Se si trattasse di consigli non lo sarebbe.
Questo è. Non è una percezione.
È come per la cintura di sicurezza. Io sono convinta della sua utilità e la indosso sempre, anche quando parcheggio. Mio padre le faceva installare quando sembrava una stranezza, per cui è una mia abitudine da quarant’anni. Resta che, da quando è un obbligo di legge, è una costrizione perché comporta una sanzione.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge stabilisce un obbligo. Questa è costrizione. Se si trattasse di consigli non lo sarebbe.
> Questo è. Non è una percezione.
> È come per la cintura di sicurezza. Io sono convinta della sua utilità e la indosso sempre, anche quando parcheggio. Mio padre le faceva installare quando sembrava una stranezza, per cui è una mia abitudine da quarant’anni. Resta che, da quando è un obbligo di legge, è una costrizione perché comporta una sanzione.



La legge stabilisce anche l'obbligo di non fumare in ambienti pubblici.  

Dato oggettivo: non si può fumare in luoghi pubblici.

Dati soggettivi:
- da fumatrice mi gira il cazzo. Rispetto ed evito i luoghi pubblici (uno dei motivi per cui non mi mancano neanche un po'...finalmente posso farmi gli aperitivi fumando come ne ho voglia io comodamente in casa mia)
- da non fumatrice un sollievo. Finalmente posso andare in luoghi pubblici senza essere intossicata dal fumo passivo
- da fumatrice lieve non è cambiato niente. Non ho mai fumato in luoghi pubblici, non fumo nemmeno in casa. Mi sono sempre goduta la mia sigaretta sul terrazzo.
- da ex fumatrice. Oh! finalmente. Non devo più sentire l'odore di sigaretta che mi snausea (e non sono nemmeno più sottoposto al ricordo tentatore)

Mi fermo.
Ma le prospettive sono molteplici.

Detto questo non è il dato oggettivo a fare una valutazione. (regola: si fuma solo in determinati ambienti)
Non è il dato soggettivo a fare la valutazione. (le diverse percezioni, anche emotive, della regola)

Dagli anni '60 la scienza della valutazione ha sempre più sottolineato come in una valutazione seria e valida, siano inclusi dato oggettivi e dati soggettivi e solo attraverso il loro incrocio sia possibile valutare l'efficienza e l'efficacia di un intervento, una situazione, un obiettivo.

E dico questo perchè il conflitto non è fra costrizione e consiglio.

Il conflitto si colloca il significato assoluto di costrizione (con quello che ne discende in termini di vocabolario e quindi mappatura del contesto semantico e poi di vita) e il significato collocato all'interno di una valutazione situazionale (con quello che ne discende in termini di vocabolario e quindi mappatura del contesto semantico e poi di vita).

E la semantica ci permette di mappare il mondo e costruirci dentro le condizioni personali di vita. Compresa la buona o cattiva qualità della vita.

Un po' come usare "guerra" e "pandemia".

Aggiungo una cosa riguardo la sanzione: ho trasgredito a parecchie regole. La sanzione era uno dei rischi che collocavo. 
La sanzione pure è piuttosto soggettiva. 

La mia percezione di sanzione, per dire, è completamente diversa da quella di un tossico. 
O per andare ad esempi meno estremi. Io pago il bollo puntualmente. 
La mia amica, quella che usa il suo esser vittima per paracularsi, non lo paga MAI (davvero mai) nei tempi previsti.
Aspetta il richiamo finale, ossia il terzo. E ha funzionato per lei, fra l'altro...con gli ultimi aggiustamenti non ha pagato una botta di soldi.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2020)

E aggiungo una cosa rispetto alla sanzione.

Se si esce da una prospettiva punitiva (ossia "hai fatto il bambino cattivo e adesso castigo) e si entra una prospettiva di costruzione di un sistema di regole condiviso a partire dalla percezione del rischio di un pericolo come prima cosa ci si rapporta necessariamente con il fatto che un pericolo non da tutti è riconosciuto come tale.

Uso me.

Io al 3 marzo ero in allarme rosso.
Altri per niente.

Queste differenti percezioni van bene se stiamo giocando a pallavolo.

Non se si è in una situazione in cui è necessario muoversi velocemente e come un unico corpo. 

La sanzione diventa un feticcio mentre si costruisce la percezione del pericolo e dei rischi il più possibile aderente alla realtà oggettiva (una malattia) e il conseguente sistema di regole condivise.

Quindi, detta male, se non riconosci un pericolo, te ne propongo io uno. LA sanzione per l'appunto.
Quindi raggiungo l'obiettivo di gestione situazionale.

Nel frattempo costruisco informazione in modo che la sanzione possa anche esser rimossa.
Ma la terrò ferma fino a quando il sistema di regole non è condiviso.

Uso il tuo esempio delle cinture.
Tu che hai capito a cosa serve la cintura di sicurezza la usi a prescindere dalla sanzione.
La sanzione a te non serve. Conosci il senso e l'utilità della regola.

Io che non ho capito a cosa serve, avrò la sanzione come deterrente e feticcio.

Parte della mia rabbia verso tutta una serie di sanzioni viene dal fatto che per irresponsabilità di chi ha bisogno dei feticci e di un sistema padrone che deve usarli per tutelare anche me, mi pippo le conseguenze non necessarie se ci fosse maggiore consapevolezza e rresponsabilità.
Una maggior autonomia decisionale personale collocata però nella situazione e non ad cazzum.

Ma non ce l'ho con chi sanziona. O con la sanzione (che trovo necessaria). 

Ce l'ho con chi per stupidità, irresponsabilità, ignavia rende necessaria la sanzione.
Poi vabbè...mi adeguo.

Ecco perchè non vedo costrizione, anche in presenza di sanzione. 

E' la differenza che corre fra chi si incazza per il 5 e ci vede l'ingiustizia e chi nel 5 ci vede un atto educativo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E aggiungo una cosa rispetto alla sanzione.
> 
> Se si esce da una prospettiva punitiva (ossia "hai fatto il bambino cattivo e adesso castigo) e si entra una prospettiva di costruzione di un sistema di regole condiviso a partire dalla percezione del rischio di un pericolo come prima cosa ci si rapporta necessariamente con il fatto che un pericolo non da tutti è riconosciuto come tale.
> 
> ...


Questo spiega perché scrivo pochissimo.
Comunque che tu hai capito tutto prima di tutti l’avevi già detto.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo spiega perché scrivo pochissimo.
> Comunque che tu hai capito tutto prima di tutti l’avevi già detto.


Cioè?
Sai che non ho capisco cosa intendi. Perchè scrivi pochissimo?

E lo ridirò @Brunetta. (anche se non dico "di tutti". Amici han capito ben prima di me, mi hanno aiutata a capire e io l'ho accettato)

Se avessi sbagliato avrei ripetuto anche quello.

Con la stessa leggerezza.  

E' bello saper riconoscere quando si ha ragione e quando si ha torto. (levandosi di dosso umiltà pelosa e inutile)

pensa, lo sto dicendo parecchio anche fuori di qui.
E seleziono le persone intelligenti che han saputo dire "cazzo...vero. Mi dispiace per averti detto quello che ti ho detto, ho sbagliato". 

(io ho ringraziato chi mi accompagnata a vedere, con cui ho discusso anche in modi cruenti)


----------



## abebis (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....
> Uso il tuo esempio delle cinture.
> Tu che hai capito a cosa serve la cintura di sicurezza la usi a prescindere dalla sanzione.
> La sanzione a te non serve. Conosci il senso e l'utilità della regola.
> ...


La necessità delle sanzioni mi ha riportato alla mente questo video.






Comunque, Ipa, la contorsione dei tuoi deliri sta aumentando...

È solo l'effetto dell'isolamento o altro? Nel caso, dici per favore al tuo pusher di spedire anche a me un po' di quella roba...?

Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> La necessità delle sanzioni mi ha riportato alla mente questo video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto il video...mi ha fatta sorridere.

Sai, magari fossi isolata.
giusto adesso stavo dicendo con G. che va a lavoro che lui va a lavoro e poi torna, lasciando sul lavoro quello che è il lavoro.
Lavorando io da casa, si trova ad entrare in un ufficio. Con orari fra l'altro ben più ampi di quando non lavoravo da casa.

Appena l'isolamento sarà finito, finalmente potrò per una settimana spegnere il telefono, il pc e isolarmi davvero per almeno una settimana. 
(non è una battuta, sia chiaro).

Una cosa che ho imparato lavorando con le sostanze e con chi usa le sostanze, è che le sostanze non creano nulla di nuovo o inesistente.

La roba fa effetto perchè si lega a recettori interni che gestiscono il dolore. (uno dei motivi per cui l'astinenza è così bastarda)
La cocaina fa effetto agendo sul sistema di adrenalina e noradrenalina. (uno dei motivi delle paranoie)
L'mdma va a lavorare con serotonina e endorfine. (uno dei motivi per cui veniva chiamata la droga dell'amore)

Le psicosi slatentizzate dall'uso dell'acido lisergico, sono per l'appunto slatentizzate.
Serviva solo arrivare in quel punto lì. Era già tutto pronto.

Non casualmente l'mdma negli anni 70 veniva usata in terapia per abbassare i freni inibitori dei pazienti.

E la cannabis è particolarmente indicata per il trattamento del parkinson e nella terapia del dolore. Oltre che in caso di nausea. E altre cosette piuttosto utili.

Per dire...non servono sostanze, salvo si voglia proprio volare oltre. Si abbia fretta di arrivare al risultato e costi troppo la fatica e il dolore di un percorso. (che è il motivo per cui le sostanze e le varie dipendenze non sono un problema ma una risposta al problema).

basta farsi un giretto, con calma e in modo mirato per il proprio cervello (non solo mente) e sapere dove andare e cosa stimolare.
Sesso e dopamina, per esempio, sono un connubio particolarmente proficuo per il benessere individuale e ci coppia. (se si sa come stimolare la produzione di dopamina nel sesso). Pensa, la dopamina vien chiamata l'ormone della fedeltà.

Ecco...probabilmente ho più tempo per girovagare 

Ma appartengo anche a quella scuola che sostiene che le nostre percezioni siano oltre che fortemente condizionate fin dalla nascita (pensa, la prima azione SUL neonato è coprirlo) siano anche piuttosto limitate dalle abitudini e dalle zone di comfort.

Mi piace uscire dalle abitudini e dai comfort.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Mi interessa questa percezione.
> 
> ...


Ipa, non sono d'accordo.
Io non posso prendere l'auto, da solo, e andarmene in campagna, dove sarei ugualmente solo, con la certezza assoluta di non contagiare nessuno,  come non può andare a pescare mio padre che vive in un posto che è meno abitato del deserto del Sahara ma è pattugliato dalla Forestale.
Non sono più scelte di responsabilità individuali, ma obblighi.
E non parlo di chi ha l'attività ferma per decreto.


----------



## abebis (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lavorando io da casa, si trova ad entrare in un ufficio. Con orari fra l'altro ben più ampi di quando non lavoravo da casa.


Non parlare di corde in casa dell'impiccato...



> Sesso e dopamina, per esempio, sono un connubio particolarmente proficuo per il benessere individuale e ci coppia. (se si sa come stimolare la produzione di dopamina nel sesso). Pensa, la dopamina vien chiamata l'ormone della fedeltà.


Cazzo!! Ora vien fuori che la mia è solo una disfunzione da troppa produzione ormonale....

Ci dobbiamo fare una trasfusione a vicenda io e @Arcistufo : magari di due disfunzionali ne facciamo due sani.


----------



## ipazia (14 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, non sono d'accordo.
> Io non posso prendere l'auto, da solo, e andarmene in campagna, dove sarei ugualmente solo, con la certezza assoluta di non contagiare nessuno,  come non può andare a pescare mio padre che vive in un posto che è meno abitato del deserto del Sahara ma è pattugliato dalla Forestale.
> Non sono più scelte di responsabilità individuali, ma obblighi.
> E non parlo di chi ha l'attività ferma per decreto.


Hai ragione.

Ma forse la domanda è, come ci si è arrivati qui?

Prima del fermo qui da me c'erano attività che proseguivano nonostante fossimo in preoccupante picco, mantenendo spazi inadeguati. Parlo di spazi con all'interno 200 operai senza distanzamento, senza protezioni, senza neanche disinfettante.
E' un esempio. Potrei fartene letteralmente a centinaia.

Ed è legato alla fame economica che non ha prospettive.

L'azienda di G. ha praticamente mai smesso di lavorare ma.
Il 15 marzo TUTTI (parlo di più di 600 persone fra impiegati e operai) avevano le mascherine (ffps2, non chirurgiche), guanti, disinfettante come se piovesse.
L'azienda ha attivato già allora un contratto con una ditta di sanificazione e ha aumentato i turni di pulizia che durano per tutto l'orario di lavoro e dopo la chiusura.
Ha riadeguato gli spazi, messo separè in plexiglass, ridistribuito uffici e orari di lavoro.

E tutta un'altra serie di interventi.
Compresa la mensa. 
Il 15 marzo erano già a regime.

Il rischio è stato gestito. E bene.
E non è opinione personale. Il fatto che nessuno ad oggi sia morto, e che non ci siano casi di contagio rilevati (ossia nessuno è finito in ospedale perchè i tamponi non esistono praticamente) sono fatti.

La vedi la differenza, di organizzazione, lungimiranza, reattività e mezzi?

E il percorso che porta alla necessità di obblighi?

Il discorso degli spazi è piuttosto complesso.
Non si sa come si diffonde il virus. Non si sa quanto resiste sulle superfici. Non si sa nulla del ruolo degli animali domestici.

Io sono dell'idea che fino a quando non saranno chiari questi aspetti un posto isolato non è esattamente un posto isolato.
Concretamente.

Se è vero che il virus resta attivo per tre ore (nella stima minore).
In un posto isolato facciamo che in quelle tre ore passano 10 persone.
Facciamo che fra queste dieci 4 per sbaglio toccano dove qualcun altro ha toccato, starnutito.
Facciamo che di quei 4 per sbaglio 2 si portano la mano alla bocca, al naso o agli occhi.

Fai i tuoi calcoli rapportando un discorso di questo genere (ipotetico ma non ancora escluso) sui vari posti isolati in tutta italia.

Ed è qui che un obbligo oggettivo diviene anche oggetto di valutazione e percezione soggettiva.

Se uno valuta il rischio e il pericolo...l'obbligo è una tutela.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma forse la domanda è, come ci si è arrivati qui?
> 
> ...


La seconda parte va relativizzata. Se si è adempiuto alla prima, e sarebbe già tanto, visto che è stato il motore del disastro in Lombardia, si verifica quanto possa essere rischioso convivere con la seconda, posto che se lavori in ospedale sai già che accorgimenti devi adottare per non portare il virus a casa mentre per tutti gli altri casi vale la statistica.
Gli addetti ai supermercati lavorano senza interruzione, se sopravviveranno a questo periodo evidentemente la componente sugli oggetti non è così determinante per il contagio.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Aprile 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non parlare di corde in casa dell'impiccato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disfunzionale ci sarà tua sorella. Io funziono benissimo.


----------



## abebis (14 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Disfunzionale ci sarà tua sorella. Io funziono benissimo.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io funziono benissimo.


Io disfunziono benissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io disfunziono benissimo.


 Tante care cose, e un bacio ai pupi.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tante care cose, e un bacio ai pupi.


Rispondono: "Miaooo!"


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La seconda parte va relativizzata. Se si è adempiuto alla prima, e sarebbe già tanto, visto che è stato il motore del disastro in Lombardia, si verifica quanto possa essere rischioso convivere con la seconda, posto che se lavori in ospedale sai già che accorgimenti devi adottare per non portare il virus a casa mentre per tutti gli altri casi vale la statistica.
> Gli addetti ai supermercati lavorano senza interruzione, se sopravviveranno a questo periodo evidentemente la componente sugli oggetti non è così determinante per il contagio.


Quello che descrivi è il percorso che mi sembra si delinei.

Se ti rileggi ritrovi in quel che hai scritto i "se", i "possa", le condizioni da verificare in buona sostanza.

Se prendi quei se e quei potrebbe essere che e quei se andrà così allora, e li spalmi sulla gestione di 60 milioni di persone, che già prima di questo casino vivevano ognuno a modo proprio.
Li collochi in un sistema che già prima andava sul filo del rasoio e a colpi. E più che altro a macchia di leopardo.
E tenti di scrivere strategie in prospettiva che non sia domani.

E hai le tue risposte. 

tutto sembra facile e scontato. Oppure difficile. Oppure impossibile. Oppure inaccettabile.

Ma è semplicemente complesso.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2020)

a proposito di bias....


droni...


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello che descrivi è il percorso che mi sembra si delinei.
> 
> Se ti rileggi ritrovi in quel che hai scritto i "se", i "possa", le condizioni da verificare in buona sostanza.
> 
> ...


Ovvio che lo sia.
Anche fare il consigliere comunale lo è, figuriamoci governare uno stato.
Ma, per esperienza, conviene sempre avere opinioni su ciò che ti interessa prima che siano gli altri a fornirtele. 
È un po' il discorso dei timidi invitati alla festicciola ai tempi delle medie.
Il rischio che facessero tappezzeria si rivelava sempre certezza. Sforzarsi di partecipare è un dovere, per me, anche se si hanno dei limiti. E bisogna  sempre avere fiducia e dubitare insieme quando hai a che fare con chi è più sgamato di te, come con i coniugi. 
Ti porto l'esempio della mucca pazza.
Per tutti i cittadini era già scomparsa quando il marito di mia madre accompagnava gli assessori nelle aziende agricole per i casi che si presentavsno.
E i portabagagli delle auto tornavano sempre pieni.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio che lo sia.
> Anche fare il consigliere comunale lo è, figuriamoci governare uno stato.
> Ma, per esperienza, conviene sempre avere opinioni su ciò che ti interessa prima che siano gli altri a fornirtele.
> È un po' il discorso dei timidi invitati alla festicciola ai tempi delle medie.
> ...


Hai ragione sulla partecipazione.

Ci credevo un sacco anche io una volta.

Adesso diciamo che sono più dell'idea che se qualcuno fa a meno di partecipare è meglio per chi partecipa  

Che è saper alla fine distinguere fra una opinione basata su sensazioni, una opinione basata su competenze minime di analisi dei dati, oppure medie competenze oppure alte.
Oppure sapere che non è una opinione soggettiva ma è una risultato frutto di ricerca.

Questa ansia di partecipazione...guarda.
Ho appena finito una giornata della merda a contenere le buone intenzioni di chi vuole partecipare e nel partecipare fa terra bruciata.
e poi qualcuno finisce di lavorare alle dieci di sera per tentare perlomeno di spegnere l'incendio.

ecco...una sana e consapevole NON partecipazione è spesso più produttiva di una partecipazione disfunzionale che diventa carico per gli altri.

Va bene anche stare contro il muro a volte.
Va molto bene. non è aver minore dignità.

e' conoscere i propri limiti e avere sufficiente rispetto di sè prima per accettarli e poi per provare col tempo che serve a superarli.
Anche mettendo in conto che non tutti i limiti sono superabili.

Se timido sei, timido resterai.
Semmai potrai imparare a rendere sociale la timidezza.

Ma non lo impari se neghi la timidezza.
Innalzi semplicemente il rischio di render la vita, la tua (generico sia ben inteso) una farsa.
E il primo a perder consistenza sei tu (sempre generico).


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione sulla partecipazione.
> 
> Ci credevo un sacco anche io una volta.
> 
> ...


Ipa, sono anni che la pseudo partecipazione si è spostata sui social. Bla, bla, bla. Ci sono tutti. 
La partecipazione, quella vera, richiede la faccia.
Devi parlarci con le persone.
Io me ne sono andato dopo aver fatto parte per anni del direttivo di due comitati e di una lista.
Me ne sono andato perché comunque dopo una decina di anni mi  sono comunque reso conto che non c'è partecipazione, né risposta.
Le gente delega. Fai tu.
Se fai come dico io al limite ti dico grazie.
Se non lo fai non mi interessi. 
E dove vuoi andare così? 
Sono anni che nel settore ospedaliero si taglia. 
Eravamo già al limite. Per un qualsiasi esame occorrono mesi. Anni che i medici sono partite IVA, il personale sanitario non è assunto, fa capo a cooperative. 
Lo scenario attuale era altamente prevedibile. 
La sorella di mia moglie era dirigente nella struttura che gestisce parecchie RSA da noi. 
Faticava a trovare personale in Italia già anni fa. 
Per ovviare, in occasione della riforma delle Università cosa si fa? Si istituisce la laurea obbligatoria in scienze infermieristiche... A numero chiuso. 
Prima erano gli ospedali a fare formazione. 
Ma chi accidenti ci metti a lavorare nell'ospedale della fiera se già normalmente non ne hai a sufficienza per le strutture già attive? 
Non è un problema di adesso. E non si risolve in un mese.


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, sono anni che la pseudo partecipazione si è spostata sui social. Bla, bla, bla. Ci sono tutti.
> La partecipazione, quella vera, richiede la faccia.
> Devi parlarci con le persone.
> Io me ne sono andato dopo aver fatto parte per anni del direttivo di due comitati e di una lista.
> ...


Ecco. Questa è la base di partenza. 

Questa sarebbe una occasione grandiosa per ridiscutere la questione della capillarità del sistema sanitario.
La distribuzione territoriale. E la presenza sul territorio.

Sarebbe una occasione grandiosa per discutere di formazione.
Sul serio però.
Mica come si sta facendo da anni.

E anche per smetterla di "far le carezzine" agli incompetenti.

Che è poi il discorso che se qualcuno non partecipa è meglio.

Specialmente se la partecipazione è vista come UGUALE possibilità per tutti di metterci le mani.

C'è chi deve semplicemente tacere perchè non  competente. Punto.

questa idea per cui tutti sanno, sanno fare è ipocrita.
Ed è conseguente di una politica da social per cui basta avere un telefonino e sei "dentro".

I problemi che sta incontrando la scuola, danno il conto che cor cazzo i nativi digitali.
Nativi digitali fin quando si tratta di far cazzate su instagram o feisbuk.

Quando si tratta di usare per davvero la tecnologia per qualcosa che non sia cazzeggiare, quando si tratta di usarla per ciò per cui in origine era stata pensata...emergono le falle. E che falle.

Questa sarebbe una occasione grandiosa per svegliarsi.
Io non penso che sia una cosa che cade dall'alto, come una luce divina che illumina le menti.

Io penso che o l'attivazione parte in basso o semplicemente non ci si muoverà da dove si era.

Nel mio piccolo, lo stiam già facendo.
E' quel che posso fare.

Che è poi il motivo per cui dicevo che a me, e a parecchia gente con cui sono in contatto, la quarantena non pesa, perchè non siamo immobili ma stiamo lavorando e più di prima.
Non sono arresti e non è costrizione.

Ma è esattamente partecipazione. 
(e non presenzialismo).







questo è fino ad ora il sistema formativo.

Vediamo se avremo i coglioni di cambiare oppure no.
Senza ipocrisie e false credenze.

Confondendo uguaglianza ed equità per paura.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco. Questa è la base di partenza.
> 
> Questa sarebbe una occasione grandiosa per ridiscutere la questione della capillarità del sistema sanitario.
> La distribuzione territoriale. E la presenza sul territorio.
> ...


Le competenze in tecnologia non sono le competenze di utenti di interfacce amichevoli finalizzate a un uso ludico, richiedono abilità diverse e competenze che si acquisiscono in altri ambiti e per lo più concreti.
Ho visto persone adulte sbarrare gli occhi ed essere illuminate quando ho detto loro (digiune in inglese) che desck-top significa piano della scrivania e che i file sono i faldoni e che si archiviano in cassetti. Ciò che è stato inventato come amichevole per una utenza inglese, non era intuitivo qui.
Ma anche fare una ricerca su Google richiede capacità di trovare le parole chiave. 
Ecc...


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le competenze in tecnologia non sono le competenze di utenti di interfacce amichevoli finalizzate a un uso ludico, richiedono abilità diverse e competenze che si acquisiscono in altri ambiti e per lo più concreti.
> Ho visto persone adulte sbarrare gli occhi ed essere illuminate quando ho detto loro (digiune in inglese) che desck-top significa piano della scrivania e che i file sono i faldoni e che si archiviano in cassetti. Ciò che è stato inventato come amichevole per una utenza inglese, non era intuitivo qui.
> Ma anche fare una ricerca su Google richiede capacità di trovare le parole chiave.
> Ecc...


Stai descrivendo la giustificazione alla non risoluzione di un problema.

Che non riguarda neppure le conoscenze. O le abilità.

E' un po' la storia di chi digita parole ad cazzum come chiavi di ricerca e o non trova quel che cerca o finisce nelle echo chamber (fisiche o virtuali).

E la risposta che si da è alternativamente "google è uno stronza, che merdata" oppure "aaaahhh.Ecco. Gli alieni ci hanno invaso ma ce lo nascondono."

Se non sai di non sapere. Non potrai semplicemente sapere. Perchè quello che sai non è solo il quadro ma anche l'orizzonte. 

Che è il motivo della vignetta. 
Se sei un pesce, nuota. 
Ma se ti convinci di essere un uccello non potrai che confermarti che non puoi volare (ma dai...surprise) e contemporaneamente non farai neanche mai quello che sei capace di fare. Un bel giro fra giustificazione e inattività.


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le competenze in tecnologia non sono le competenze di utenti di interfacce amichevoli finalizzate a un uso ludico, richiedono abilità diverse e competenze che si acquisiscono in altri ambiti e per lo più concreti.
> Ho visto persone adulte sbarrare gli occhi ed essere illuminate quando ho detto loro (digiune in inglese) che desck-top significa piano della scrivania e che i file sono i faldoni e che si archiviano in cassetti. Ciò che è stato inventato come amichevole per una utenza inglese, non era intuitivo qui.
> Ma anche fare una ricerca su Google richiede capacità di trovare le parole chiave.
> Ecc...


Desktop.
Scrivania, in inglese, si scrive desk.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stai descrivendo la giustificazione alla non risoluzione di un problema.
> 
> Che non riguarda neppure le conoscenze. O le abilità.
> 
> ...


No. Dicevo che ovviamente bisogna studiare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Desktop.
> Scrivania, in inglese, si scrive desk.


Vedi che carenze tremende si nascondono ovunque


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Dicevo che ovviamente bisogna studiare


Io invece sto dicendo che studiare è importante, certo.
Ma che non è la panacea. E non è sufficiente.

non tutti possono sapere tutto. E non tutti possono imparare tutto.

Un pesce, per quanto possa studiare, non potrà semplicemente volare. E' un pesce.
Se non si parte dai limiti, non si individuano neppure le possibilità che fra l'altro di solito si collocano esattamente nell'intersezione col limite.

Se a questo si somma l'illusione propagandata che basti guardare un tutorial su youtube per guidare un caccia militare (che è la stessa cosa che pensare di essere capaci di usare la tecnologia solo perchè si sa mettere qualche foto - peraltro senza sapere nulla dei meccanismi di utilizzo e diffusione -).
E si somma il fatto che una opinione abbia valore in quanto tale a prescindere dal suo fondamento....
Ogni opinione ha dignità. Beninteso.
Ma alcune opinioni sono francamente delle stronzate luminose come neon in una autostrada, per il semplice motivo che si basano solo ed esclusivamente sulla propria esperienze limitata ritenendola illimitata. E appiattendo il mondo a quella visione lì.
Se poi si vuol fare lo stesso la carezzina...la crocchetta della vicinanza, io cedo il passo. 

Vabbè...si torna al pesce che vuol volare, che non ci riesce e si offende pure se gli dicono che non ce la farà.
e magari si incazza pure con gli uccelli che volano. Giusto per ciliegina.

In effetti, a quel pesce, probabilmente piace molto l'incoraggiamento del ce la farai...
Ma è ego.


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che carenze tremende si nascondono ovunque


Se devi fare la figa, devi farla bene


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io invece sto dicendo che studiare è importante, certo.
> Ma che non è la panacea. E non è sufficiente.
> 
> non tutti possono sapere tutto. E non tutti possono imparare tutto.
> ...


Stavo parlando dell’utilizzo dei mezzi informatici.
Ti pare che devi spiegare a me quella vignetta?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se devi fare la figa, devi farla bene


Quando mai faccio la figa?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le competenze in tecnologia non sono le competenze di utenti di interfacce amichevoli finalizzate a un uso ludico, richiedono abilità diverse e competenze che si acquisiscono in altri ambiti e per lo più concreti.
> Ho visto persone adulte sbarrare gli occhi ed essere illuminate quando ho detto loro (digiune in inglese) che desck-top significa piano della scrivania e che i file sono i faldoni e che si archiviano in cassetti. Ciò che è stato inventato come amichevole per una utenza inglese, non era intuitivo qui.
> Ma anche fare una ricerca su Google richiede capacità di trovare le parole chiave.
> Ecc...


Tengo a sottolineare che l'Olivetti M20, largamente usato nella pubblica amministrazione, ha 38 anni.
Molti di coloro che lo utilizzavano per lavoro sono già in pensione.
I deficit di utilizzo di qualsiasi prodotto informatico , software o hardware, indispensabile per le proprie mansioni non sono giustificabili nel mondo del lavoro. 
Se non sai, studi e ti aggiorni.
Se non ci riesci... Fai un altro lavoro.


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo parlando dell’utilizzo dei mezzi informatici.
> *Ti pare che devi spiegare a me quella vignetta?*



E' vero.

Io parlavo invece in generale, e rispetto non tanto alle conoscenze quanto alle competenze che permettono di arricchire conoscenza.  

C'è chi è una zappa con la tecnologia e anche se studia, zappa resta.
Perchè semplicemente in termini di struttura mentale non iela fa a mappare i percorsi che permettono di usare la tecnologia come strumento e non come giocattolo.
E a questo non c'è rimedio.

Forse strumenti compensativi.
Più spesso dispensativi.

Ma se parliamo di usare per lavoro, se sei una zappa non è che sei poverino.
Hai da cambiar lavoro.
Perchè le tue incompetenze (che non sono mancanza di conoscenze) pesano su chi ti sta intorno e lavora con te e sul sistema tutto che perde in efficienza spendendo comunque come se ci fosse efficienza.

Una organizzazione efficiente ha membri efficienti.
Nel caso non lo siano, non li comprende.

Il nostro paese non è una organizzazione efficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tengo a sottolineare che l'Olivetti M20, largamente usato nella pubblica amministrazione, ha 38 anni.
> Molti di coloro che lo utilizzavano per lavoro sono già in pensione.
> I deficit di utilizzo di qualsiasi prodotto informatico , software o hardware, indispensabile per le proprie mansioni non sono giustificabili nel mondo del lavoro.
> Se non sai, studi e ti aggiorni.
> Se non ci riesci... Fai un altro lavoro.


Parlavamo degli studenti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Io parlavo invece in generale, e rispetto non tanto alle conoscenze quanto alle competenze che permettono di arricchire conoscenza.
> 
> ...


Per questioni lavorative concordo


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlavamo degli studenti


Purtroppo quelli che hanno deficit di qualsiasi tipo sono svantaggiati.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo quelli che hanno deficit di qualsiasi tipo sono svantaggiati.


Ma non è questione di deficit, è che è un apprendimento come gli altri.


----------

